# Windows 7



## Greeki (14. Mai 2009)

So da viel darüber diskutiert wird (und nicht immer im dazugehörigen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mach ich mal ein eigenes Thema dazu auf.

Ich teste Windows 7 seit rund 2 Wochen auf meinem Hp Notebook  (allerdings mit 4 Gig Ram) und muss sagen das bisher alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Per Windows Update wurden alle Geräte richtig installiert und sogar die ganz ganz frischen WDDM Treiber für die Graka installiert. Selbst die Webcam und die Touchtasten funktionieren.
Ich muss auch das neue Windows loben, da mir die neue Taskleiste äußerst gut gefällt und ich die Previews (nach einem Mouse over) auch gut finde. Es wirkt schneller in allen Belangen und es bootet ebenfalls schneller als Ubuntu 9.04. Froh bin ich vorallem darauf, dass sie die Netzwerkeinstellungen (Wlan Verbindungen usw.) wieder schlicht gemacht haben und sie jetzt super einfach von der Hand gehen.

So wie findet es ihr? Worauf betreibt ihr es usw. Her damit!


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kann bisher auch nichts nachteiliges dazu sagen. Finde es auch gut gelungen und alles funktioniert.
Die Previews in der Taskleiste hast du allerdings schon bei Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Worauf ich es betreibe, siehe Sig.


----------



## Greeki (14. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Previews in der Taskleiste hast du allerdings schon bei Vista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rede nicht von der Taskleisten Preview sondern von der 1zu1 Preview. Wenn du über einem Preview auf der Taskleiste drüber gehst (ohne klicken) wird dir das ganze Teil dort wos grad am Desktop ist ganz normal dargestellt. Wenn du jetzt aber wieder wegfährst hast du das Fenster nicht gleich offen.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2009)

Kann auch nichts negatives berichten. Läuft sehr flüssig und stabil. Einfach top!

Selbst iTunes startet jetzt in weniger als 2 Sekunden.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2009)

ich hab windows 7 zwar nich aber ich freu mich drauf endlich auch bei maximierten fenstern mein aero zu haben^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Ich finds klasse. Bisher habe ich nix gefunden, was nicht laufen würde, es ist noch nie abgestürzt oder sonstiges, außerdem gefällt mir die Optik. Lediglich mit den kleinen Symbolen in der Taskleiste konnte ich mich noch nicht anfreunden. Ich habs so eingestellt, dass ich die breite Taskleiste habe, aber dass der Name des jeweiligen Programms/Ordner rechts daneben steht, so wie schon bei den Vorgänger. 
(rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste => Eigenschaften => erster Reiter => Schaltflächen der Taskleiste: Nie gruppieren)


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Ich werds mir morgen auch mal runterladen (daheim kann ich das vergessen mit DSL Lite..), bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleinen Symbole in der Taskliste haben mich aber auch schon irritiert als ichs bei nem Kumpel gesehen hab, aber ich denke da wird man sich umgewöhnen.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Mai 2009)

Die Symbole finde ich auch nervig. Mein AV hat mir mal eine Warnmeldung angezeigt, aber in der Taskleiste wurde das Symbol ausgeblendet, also hab ich die Meldung auch nicht gesehen^^
Aber sonst läufts recht stabil und schnell und die Geräte werden auch ohne Probleme erkannt.

Die Bluescreens finde ich aber lahm, da wird ja jedesmal eine Dump-File, oder so etwas, erzeugt und das dauert meist gute 20-30sec...


----------



## Niranda (14. Mai 2009)

Ein Freund macht nen Video-Bericht mit seinem Multitouch-Convertable-Tablet... =D

Auf meinem Multitouch-Convertable-Tablet (HP Touchsmart TX2 1099eg) hab ichs seit gestern drauf und Paint mit Multitouch getestet... maximal 4 eingaben möglich :<

Ansonsten ein Flottes Eisen =D

Nira ^.-

PS:
ich lad dann wohl das Video hoch, wenn er fertig ist^^


----------



## Sin (14. Mai 2009)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den windows 7 Testern wenn die Testphase vorbei ist? Muss der PC dann wieder neu aufgesetzt werden weil Windows dann unbrauchbar ist?


----------



## Thrawns (14. Mai 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit den windows 7 Testern wenn die Testphase vorbei ist? Muss der PC dann wieder neu aufgesetzt werden weil Windows dann unbrauchbar ist?


Wenn der RC von Windows 7 im Jahre 2010 abläuft, muss afaik tatsächlich ein neues Betriebssystem drauf. Ein Upgrade vom RC zur Win7-Verkaufsversion wird es nicht geben. Zumindest wurde mir das vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in den News-Kommentaren auf heise.de zu Windows7-RC-Artikeln gesagt. 


Ich habe Windows Vista auf den RC von Win7 aktualisiert. Im Prinzip kann ich nicht meckern: Programme, usw. läuft alles tadellos. Aber irgendwas bremst seit der Installation den Systemstart enorm! Nach dem Willkommensschirm, dauert es mindestens zwei Minuten bis alles bereit ist. Leider habe ich noch keine Ursache gefunden.


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit den windows 7 Testern wenn die Testphase vorbei ist? Muss der PC dann wieder neu aufgesetzt werden weil Windows dann unbrauchbar ist?


steht derzeit noch nicht fest. Aber du kannst dann den RC wohl überschreiben mit deiner gekauften Version.
Allerdings kann es auch sein,das du dein jetziges Win7 neu aufsetzen musst mit der gekauften Version.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Microsoft:


> Bitte das Ablaufdaten nicht vergessen! Windows 7 Beta startet ab 1. Juli 2009 automatisch aller zwei Stunden neu, Windows 7 RC ab 1. März 2010. Am 1. August 2009 läuft die Beta dann vollständig ab, Windows 7 RC am 1. Juni 2010. Mit dem Ablauf der Software stellt der PC die Arbeit vollständig ein, und es kann ggf. schwierig werden, die Daten wiederherzustellen. Dies ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied gegenüber den regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Erinnerungen, die man erhält, wenn man das Betriebssystem nicht aktiviert. Wenn Sie also mit Windows 7 Beta arbeiten, müssen Sie vor dem 01. August 2009 auf Windows 7 RC aktualisieren. Im Anschluss müssen Sie Ihren PC entweder vor dem 01. Juni 2010 auf die endgültige, veröffentlichte Version von Windows 7 aktualisieren oder eine vorherige Version von Windows installieren. (Weitere Informationen zur Installation von Windows finden Sie in den


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

nun steht aber die Frage im Raum, was "aktualisieren" bedeutet. Es kann sein, man gibt lediglich einen Key ein und gut ist, es kann auch sein, dass man einen Downgrade über sich ergehen lassen muss (Win7 RC ist Ultimate, bei einem HP-Key gibts sicher sowas) oder man muss eben neu installieren.


----------



## Macta (15. Mai 2009)

Es ist alles in allem, ein wirklich super
Betriebssystem, aber leider funktioniert die
Sony Ericsson Pc Suite nicht richtig -.-


----------



## Niranda (15. Mai 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Es ist alles in allem, ein wirklich super
> Betriebssystem, aber leider funktioniert die
> Sony Ericsson Pc Suite nicht richtig -.-



Simulier es halt mit dem XP ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Mai 2009)

Das onlinespiel Rappelz funktioniert net ^.^ Spiel ich zwar net mehr, aber is mir ma so aufgefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (15. Mai 2009)

Hi erstmal, ich selber nutze Windows 7 (64 Bit) auf den Intel i7-System seit geraumer Zeit.
Bin total begeistert es läuft sehr Stabil und ist Schnell.Bemerkenswert ist die Benutzer Oberfläche und deren
Historie Funktion.Microsoft hat wohl doch erkannt das man mit wenigen Klicks schnell und effektiv zum Ziel kommen muss.
Wenn man den PC nicht nur für Spiele benutzt, sondern auch als kompaktes System mit Peripherie Einrichtungen ist Windows 7 einfach Klasse.
Das gesamte System und - Speichermanagement (intelligente Speicherverwaltung und auch bessere Nutzung Merkern CPUs) hat sich wohl positiv geändert.
Wir haben auch schon erfolgreich Windows 7 auf ein älteren PC-System getestet.

Als Nachteil sehe ich noch ein bisschen die Kompatibilität von Spiele,Software aber auch Hardware.
Einige Spiele liefen nach der Installation auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus überhaupt nicht,oder stürzten einfach ab.

Eine TV-Karte ließ sich überhaupt nicht installieren,obwohl diese zuvor auf Vista 64Bit zuverlässig lief.
Eine Treiber Installation durch die Hintertür (direktes anwählen der Inf.Datei)ergab sogar ein Bluescreen.
Hier werden und müssen die Treiber Hersteller wohl noch nachliefern.

Vielleicht war die gesamte Vista-Zeit (Die ja sehr kurz war) nur eine Beta-Phase für das kommende wundervolle Betriebssystem. 
Ich jedenfalls bin ich sehr zufrieden damit und freue mich auf den Release.

LG Brina


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Vielleicht war die gesamte Vista-Zeit (Die ja sehr kurz war) nur eine Beta-Phase für das kommende wundervolle Betriebssystem.
> Ich jedenfalls bin ich sehr zufrieden damit und freue mich auf den Release.
> ...




Wäre ja schön wenn dann jeder Betatester kostenlos auf Windows7 upgraden könnte^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Mai 2009)

habs mir letztes WE auch geladen und auf meine D: gepackt
Kann nicht klagen ^^
fehlen halt noch viele Treiber, aber is schon ma net schlecht
mir gefällt die Schüttelfunktion am besten ^^ ( fenster packen und schütteln, dann verschwinden alle anderen in der Taskleiste)

BTW: Die Version is bis Juni(oder Juli kA ) 2010 unbegrenzt nutzbar ^^


----------



## Sabrina1 (15. Mai 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wäre ja schön wenn dann jeder Betatester kostenlos auf Windows7 upgraden könnte^^



Joa ,wäre auf jeden Fall eine nette geste seitens Microsoft,hehe.

LG Brina


----------



## Thrawns (16. Mai 2009)

Natürlich findet Windows7 auf einmal jeder toll - während man sich vorher über Vista aufgeregt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Natürlich findet Windows7 auf einmal jeder toll - während man sich vorher über Vista aufgeregt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Xp wird auch nicht ewig halten und ich schätze mal es ist die Erleichterung dass es nach Vista zumindest wieder ein wenig bergauf geht und man den Cray wieder abbestellen kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn man es mal genau nimmt ist Windows 7 nicht wirklich soviel anders. Treibermodell ist nahezu identisch, Dateisystem ebenfalls und mehr Sicherheit bietet es auch nicht. Hier und da ein paar kleine Verbesserungen bei den Ressourcen. 
Eigentlich ist Win 7 das, was Vista hätte von Anfang an sein sollen.


----------



## Sabrina1 (16. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Verbesserungen bei den Ressourcen.
> Eigentlich ist Win 7 das, was Vista hätte von Anfang an sein sollen.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Das ist es ja was es ausmacht,man kann Windows 7 auch auf kleinere PC (von der Hardware aus gesehen)betreiben.

MFG Brina


----------



## ATIRadeon (19. Mai 2009)

Zieht euch das mal rein ist zwar ein paar monate alt aber mal anschauen lohnt sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Windows 7 Preise und Versionen


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2009)

Naja nicht anders wie damals bei Vista. Sind in etwa die gleichen Preise. Vielleicht 20 Dollar mehr.


----------



## ATIRadeon (19. Mai 2009)

^^ ja stimmt schon und jo bissl mehr würde ich auch dafür bezahlen, aber es geht um die blöden versionen wie beispiel windows 7 starterpack, das soll nämlich nur maximal 3 anwendungen auf einmal starten können antivir programme ausgeschlossen und nicht netztwerkfähig sein, es geht nur um die versionen die richtig verblödete merkmale haben, wenn man sich den text im link mal richtig durchliest fällt einen auf das microsoft auch nur die version von window 7 Ultimate rausbringen könnte weil sich eh keiner das windows 7 starterpack kaufen würde ohne netztwerk könnte ich garnichts anfangen.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2009)

Naja stimmt schon.^^ 
Aber bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich eh wieder die Ultimate-Version werden.


----------



## ATIRadeon (19. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja stimmt schon.^^
> Aber bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich eh wieder die Ultimate-Version werden.




^^ Jo ist besser werde ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2009)

Naja, wenn die Preise so bleiben werden die Netbookhersteller sicher (vorerst) bei XP bleiben, wer möchte schon bei einem Netbook knappe 200 Euro für das OS ausgeben? (diese "Starter Version", die ich eher eine Lite Version nennen würde ist ja ein schlechter Witz, auch wenn Microsoft da sicher vorallem an Netbooks gedacht hat - aber nur 3 Anwendungen gleichzeitig? Was kommt als nächstes, Softwareinstallation ausschlieslich über einen ExeStore ? *hust*)....


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Windows 7 ist wohl das erste windows, was ich mir kaufe xD *hust*


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Glaub ich nicht,  auf deinem Touchsmart war doch wohl Windows drauf, und da hast ja die Lizenz mitgekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hast du sonst Linux oder wieso?


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

ich benutze kein laptop mit 4gb ram mit einer 32bit version.. also musste ein ultimate in der 64bit version herhalten.. xD

Außerdem habsch das von den steuern abgesetzt -> windows war somit ein geschenk -> ich habs nicht gekauft xD


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2009)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand probiert über Steam FEAR2 unter Win7 zu spielen?
Ich habs vorhin installiert aber wenn ich das Spiel starte hängt es bei der Meldung "Installation: Windows Media Component Setup Application(Schritt 1)" und nach 1 1/2 lädt er immer noch...


----------



## Elander (23. Mai 2009)

Habe bisher nur gut Erfahrungen mit Windows 7 machen können. Bis auf ausgrechnet in WoW auftretende Performance Lags. Längere Zeit auf 60 FPS, dann wieder für 5 - 10 Sekunden um die 15 - 20 FPS. Ist auf die Dauer nervig, weil es sich immer wieder wiederholt.

Hat da wer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?

mfg

Elander


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2009)

Naja Win7 ist keine fertige Version, was erwartest du? Möglicherweise sind ja noch nicht mal überall die korrekten bzw. optimalen Treiber dabei.


----------



## Elander (23. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja Win7 ist keine fertige Version, was erwartest du? Möglicherweise sind ja noch nicht mal überall die korrekten bzw. optimalen Treiber dabei.



Naja trotzdem kann es hier ja für eine Lösung geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Mai 2009)

Elander schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem kann es hier ja für eine Lösung geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir sind eigentlich dieses Probleme nicht bekannt unter Windows 7 eher das Gegenteil.Aber du könntest mal den Kompatibilitätmodus
unter Windows 7 umstellen,falls noch nicht geschehen.

LG Sabrina


----------



## Elander (24. Mai 2009)

> Sabrina1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir sind eigentlich dieses Probleme nicht bekannt unter Windows 7 eher das Gegenteil.Aber du könntest mal den Kompatibilitätmodus
> ...



So Windows XP ist wieder installiert. Und die Performance Lags sind weg. Anscheinend hinkt Windows 7 da noch hinterher.


----------



## Breakyou9 (25. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir ging die ersten paar Tage nach der Veröffentlichung PunkBuster nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste warten bis auch Win7 PB unterstützte um CoD 4 Online zu zocken


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

In deinem Fall liegt aber sicher an PunkBuster.


----------



## Shohet (25. Mai 2009)

Habe nun den Schritt gewagt Windows 7 rc zu installieren.

Fazit: Bisher super, für mich als bisheriger XP User ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig was die Bedienung bzw das Finden einiger Einstellungen angeht. Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Alle von mir benötigten Programme laufen bisher einwandfrei, und auch das LooknFeel ist sehr überzeugend.
Mir ist bisher auch nur 1 Bug aufgefallen, bei mir kommt der WindowsLiveMessanger aus der leiste geploppt, wenn ich Firefox minimiere Oo .
Alle anderen Probleme konnte ich mit Hilfe von Google in kürzester zeit lösen.

Ich würde sagen Windows 7 hat das Zeug XP abzulösen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.

/Edit: Ne Minianwendung zur Temp überwachung fänd ich sehr n1 ,konnt aber bisher her nix finden, hat da jemand von euch schon was?


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab 4 GB DDR 3 drinnen
Aber bei "Computer" werden nur 2GB angezeigt?
Hab die Riegel grad neu gekauft.
Hat noch jmd das Problem?


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du die mal einzeln ausprobiert? Wird der eine immer noch nicht angezeigt, dann kannst davon ausgehen das er defekt ist.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage zu Windows 7! 

So wie ich das verstanden hab kann man Windows 7 ja bis März 2010 kostenlos benutzen!? Jetzt hab ich mir nen neuen Rechner bestellt und der alte geht wahrscheinlich an meinen alten Herrn, der sich schon darauf freut. Problem ist er will unbedingt Vista haben. Ist es jetzt möglich, dass ich einfach bei meinem neuen Rechner einfach Windows 7 installiere und ihn damit betreibe und mein Vater somit meinen PC mit Vista bekommt!?

Macht das Sinn, dass ich nur windows 7 habe!? Was denkt ihr wird Windows 7 später kosten?


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Mai 2009)

Auf Seite 2 dieses Threads:


ATIRadeon schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein ist zwar ein paar monate alt aber mal anschauen lohnt sich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit sollte deine Preisfrage beantwortet sein, denn alles andere ist nichts als vager Spekulatius ;-)



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn, dass ich nur windows 7 habe!? Was denkt ihr wird Windows 7 später kosten?



Ob das Sinn macht hängt nun davon ab ob du 2010 das Geld ausgeben willst oder nicht. Ich persönlich würde mir nie ein Betriebssystem direkt bei der Veröffentlichung kaufen... wenn man Microsoft etwas Zeit gibt (so 6 - 12 Monate) ist das System meist ausgereifter. Ich mein Vista vor Servicepack 1 soll auch nicht so der Knaller gewesen sein *g*
Also wenn du zu dem Zeitpunkt ein paar hundert Euronen zuviel hast und kein Problem damit hast, dass es zu beginn ein paar Fehler geben wird die erst später behoben werden, dann tu es.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. Mai 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Problem ist er will unbedingt Vista haben.


Dann soll er es kaufen, kostet ja nicht die Welt! Was ist denn auf dem alten Rechner drauf?


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Mai 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dann soll er es kaufen, kostet ja nicht die Welt! Was ist denn auf dem alten Rechner drauf?




Ich nehme mal an, dass auf dem alten Vista drauf ist und Kaldreth für den neuen kein neues Betriebssystem kaufen mag (zumindest noch nicht jetzt).


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Mai 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass auf dem alten Vista drauf ist und Kaldreth für den neuen kein neues Betriebssystem kaufen mag (zumindest noch nicht jetzt).



Genauso siehts aus! Mein noch aktueller PC hat Vista drauf, könnte dort XP drauf packen aber so wie ich meinen Vater kenne will er Vista, wenn ich allerdings dann nochmal 80 € mehr haben möchte (möchte meinen alten 4200+ 8800GT und 19"TFT nicht einfach so verschenken). 

Naja mir bleibt aber nichts anderes übrig! Der spekulierte Preis ist mir dann doch etwas zu hoch!


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo ,
ich hab gestern Age of Empire III installiert ohne Probleme aber wenn ich das Spiel starten will kommt diese Fehlermeldung " Dieses Programm verfügt über bekannte Kompatibilitätsprobleme"
Kann man was dagegen machen oder läuft das Spiel auf Win7 einfach nicht?

MFG


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juni 2009)

Unsinn und Materialverschwendung, mehr ist das nicht


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Unsinn und Materialverschwendung, mehr ist das nicht



Nein! Europäische Union 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Nein! Europäische Union
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die gehört auch zu Unsinn, sollen sich lieber mir wichtigen Sachen beschäftigen


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

machen sie ja, immerhin stammen 65% der neueren BRD Gesetze aus dem EU-palarment. tendenz steigend.

Das vergessen bzw wissen nur viele nicht, zu sehen an der Europawahl vorletzte Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juni 2009)

Hm also wenn ich an die EU denke fallen mir nur unsinnige Gesetze ein.
Biegeradius von Bananen, genormte Milchpackungen und diese z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

und wenn es die EU nicht geben würde, dann würden die oder ähnliche gesetze im bundestag geschlossen werden. aber das ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. Juni 2009)

Ohne hier Politikverdrossenheit zu befürworten, oder hier groß religiös aufzutreten (steht einem Atheisten nicht besonders):

Die zehn Gebote Gottes 
enthalten 279 Wörter, die amerikanische Unabhängigkeitserklärung 300 Wörter, die Verordnung der europäischen Gemeinschaft über den Import von Karamelbonbons aber exakt 25911 Wörter. « 


Soviel zum Thema "Sinn" der Arbeit unsere EU-Politiker... Klar springt auch positives bei deren Arbeit heraus, doch herausragend viel "gutes" ist es bislang nicht ;-)

Ps: mir ist bekannt, dass a) der Vergleich hinkt; b) hier arg gemoglet wird, da es keine Verordnung der Art gibt, sowie die amerikanische U-erklärung ca. 1330 Wörter hat und c) ich die Anspielung trotzdem super finde... Das Buch: "Das ist die Wahrheit" ist zwar alles andere als wahr, aber hat gute Tendenzen


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

Nein das Problem  ist - wie immer- dass nur die schlechten Dinge an die öffentlichkeit geraten.

Die guten Verordnungen und Gesetze mit Sinn, die werden als selbstverständlich abgetan. Nur über die Schnitzer regt man sich auf und bleiben im Gedächtnis.

zB die Vergünstigung der Roaming-gebühren. Eine Arbeit der EU. Das Raucherverbot in Kneipen.

Oder die Grundrechte, die man als EU-Bürger genießt.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

als ob es in deutschland keine grundrechte geben würde (und das schon seit über 50 jahren) ... man kann sich auch alles sinnvoll reden ... sogar die EU.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> als ob es in deutschland keine grundrechte geben würde (und das schon seit über 50 jahren) ... man kann sich auch alles sinnvoll reden ... sogar die EU.



Schonmal nach Amerika gereist? Dann wirst du die Freizügigkeit in der EU schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nach 2 jahren Politik und Wirtschafts LK und dem lesen von zahllosen Büchern, Zeitungen, Studien und Berichten eines gelernt.

Hätten wir die EU nicht würde Deutschland heute nicht dastehen wo es jetzt ist (im positiven Sinne gemeint)


----------



## Yaggoth (18. Juni 2009)

nu wirds richtig OT ^^

Also die Grundrechte, die uns die EU beschert hat, die über unsere bis dato existenten Grundrechte hinausgehen möchte ich mal sehen... mir fällt da lediglich die letzte Fassung des AGG ein, welches ein zahnloser Papiertieger ist.

Es soll nicht abgestritten werden, dass die EU auch gutes schafft, jedoch ist es in Anbetracht der Möglichkeiten sehr sehr wenig. Und ob das Rauchverbot in Kneipen und Disco´s nun so super ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. Ich als nichtraucher sollte mich wohl freuen, doch komme ich aus dem Ruhrgebiet, hier gibt es viele kleine Eckkneipen in denen nur der Besitzer Wirt ist... meiner Meinung kann der in seiner Kneipe machen was er will, hier gibt es keine Angestellten die zu schützen sind. 
Oder die besagten Disco´s, die momentane Regelung führt zu mindestens einem Raum (der auch der mit der am häufigsten gehörten Musik ist) der zum Raucherraum erklärt wird, für ncihtraucher ist der Aufenthalt dort unerträglich, bei der Bündelung der Raucher, trotzdem geht da meistens mehr "die Post ab" als in den anderen Räumen ;-) 

edith: 
"Hätten wir die EU nicht würde Deutschland heute nicht dastehen wo es jetzt ist (im positiven Sinne gemeint) "
Stimmt, die Kassen wären voller, aber das Beitragssystem ist wieder was anderes...


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

zeig mir ein vernünftiges gesetz, dass die EU gegen den willen der deutschen parlamentarier geschaffen hat. dann denk ich noch mal drüber nach.

wenn es mit dem willem der deutschen parlamentarier verabschiedet wurde, zählt es nicht als argument. das hätte dann im bundestag (ganz ohne EU) auch verabschiedet werden können.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

98% der Gesetze waren nicht in den nationalen Parlamenten abstimmungspflichtig. Daher ist das Fallbeispiel relativ schwer.

Aber das Nichtrauchergesetz ist zB ein solches Gesetz. Das wurde beschlossen im EU-parlament und die Regierung durfte es nur noch ausführen. Und es gab antürlich auch großen Widerstand im Bundestag gegen das Gesetz


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

kannst du das noch mal verdeutlichen? was meinst du mit abstimmungspflichtig?


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kannst du das noch mal verdeutlichen? was meinst du mit abstimmungspflichtig?



Die meisten Gesetze in der EU werden vom EU-Parlamant beschlossen und dann haben es die Mitglieddsstaaten zu machen ob sie wollen oder nicht.

Aber bei einigen Gesetzen gibt es die Pflicht/Möglichkeit eine nationale Abstimmung im Volk oder Parlamant zu machen. 

berühmte Beispiele: Euro oder die EU-Verfassung


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

aber wenn es die EU und das parlament nicht geben würde. dann würden die gesetze eben im deutschen bundestag beschlossen werden. oder?

und dann bräuchte man keinen euro und keine EU-verfassung. und kein parlament. und ... und ... und ... 

man würde massig geld sparen.

und wenn deutschland MS dann verpflichten will den IE nicht mit W7 auszuliefern, könnten sie es immer noch tun. also für mich ist und bleibt der EU-kram sinnlose geldverschwendung.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber wenn es die EU und das parlament nicht geben würde. dann würden die gesetze eben im deutschen bundestag beschlossen werden. oder?
> 
> und dann bräuchte man keinen euro und keine EU-verfassung. und kein parlament. und ... und ... und ...
> 
> ...



Und der Hauptexportmarkt (55-70% des Gesamtexports) Deutschlands würde wegbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht so günstig für ein Land, das sich mit dem Titel "Exportweltmeister" schmückt :x

Wegen Zoll- und handelsfreiheit in europa und so.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

nochmal richtig gestellt:

dafür hätte es keine EU gebraucht. ein vertrag oder die schaffung einer europäischen wirtschaftsgemeinschaftb (wie ursprünglich geplant) hätten gereicht. das ganze politische drumherum ist meiner meinung nach überflüssig.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

Nagut, ich kann dich nicht überzeugen. Du mich aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand hier Win7 schon auf einer Virtuellen Maschine am laufen? Und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Azuriel (18. Juni 2009)

klos was fällt dir ein? hier wird über das europarlament geredet und du kommst mit win7 tztz ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (18. Juni 2009)

Die EU war mal ein Wirtschaftsbund der 6 Gründerstaaten.
Allerdings hat das mit der heutigen Eu relativ wenig zu tun.
Die EU bringt so einige Vorteile mit sich, wie z.B.

Mehr Export für Deutschland, und jetzt kommt nicht mir "Das wäre auch ohne die EU der Fall gewesen", denn 
das stimmt so nicht! Die EU und für viele Staaten der damit verbundene Beitritt zu den Euro-Ländern schaffen ein gemeinsames
Währungssystem. Ebenfalls hinzu kommen zahlreiche weitere Investitionen der EU mit deren Hilfe die Infrastruktur
der Länder der EU, vorallem des Ostblocks, aufgebaut wird. So sind Spanien und Portugal, sowie Island zu Ländern mit der stärksten Wirtschaft innerhalb der EU geworden, vor dem Beitritt waren diese allerdings total heruntergekommen.
Der Euro ist stärker als der Dollar und das Dank der EU.

Ebenso das einheitliche Rechtssystem. Es bieten den EU Bürgern die Möglichkeit sich zu beschweren, EU-Recht bricht Landesrecht!
Dies hat schon zu einigem geführt, wie z.B. dazu, dass man Brillen und Medikamente im Ausland (innerhalb der EU) kaufen darf!
Ohne EU nicht denkbar!

Und wäre die EU nur ein Wirtschaftsbund, so würde Europa ohne einen Friedensbund dastehen. Die EU vollzieht nämlich ebenfalls eine Außen-und Friedenspolitik, sowie eine Verteidigungspolitik.

Auch ein Schüleraustausch oder das Studieren im Ausland würde erschwert werden.

Auch auf die Wiedervereinigung hat die EU Auswirkungen gehabt. So hatte Detschland zahlreiche Verbündete...

DIE EU IST GUT!!! ES IST GUT, DASS WIR SIE HABEN!!! UND JETZT HALTET EUCH MIT IHREN SINNLOSEN ARGUMENTEN ZURÜCK!


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juni 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> -fullquote-
> DIE EU IST GUT!!! ES IST GUT, DASS WIR SIE HABEN!!! UND JETZT HALTET EUCH MIT IHREN SINNLOSEN ARGUMENTEN ZURÜCK!


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, danke.
Dieser ewige völkische Nationalismus hier geht mir eh auf den Senkel. Wieso schaffen wir nicht die Staaten ab und sind einfach alle die USE, die United States of Europe? 
Naja, das wird hier zu Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (18. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, danke.
> Dieser ewige völkische Nationalismus hier geht mir eh auf den Senkel. Wieso schaffen wir nicht die Staaten ab und sind einfach alle die USE, die United States of Europe?
> Naja, das wird hier zu Offtopic
> 
> ...



und wie so nicht United States of earth? und in der mitte siehst du immer noch die Neutrale Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <---------bin schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser ewige völkische Nationalismus hier geht mir eh auf den Senkel.


Lies dies nochmal, danke.



> Naja, das wird hier zu Offtopic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (19. Juni 2009)

ZITAT(Macta @ 18.06.2009, 20:32) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-fullquote-
DIE EU IST GUT!!! ES IST GUT, DASS WIR SIE HABEN!!! UND JETZT HALTET EUCH MIT IHREN SINNLOSEN ARGUMENTEN ZURÜCK!

Sinnlose Argumente gibt es nicht, entweder es ist ein Argument, oder eben nicht... Seine Meinung zu posten und zu behaupten alles andere wäre sinnlos zeugt nicht gerade von Sinnhaftigkeit des Kommentars in einer Diskusion ;-)




Falathrim schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, danke.
> Dieser ewige völkische Nationalismus hier geht mir eh auf den Senkel. Wieso schaffen wir nicht die Staaten ab und sind einfach alle die USE, die United States of Europe?
> Naja, das wird hier zu Offtopic
> 
> ...



Ähm, ja... weil das in Europa nur die wenigsten wollen? ^^ Und solange es noch nicht soweit ist (wohl die nächsten 30 Jahre, wenn man bedenkt dass die EU an einer gemeinsamen Verfassung in Schmalspurformat scheitert) muss man ja erstmal mit dem klarkommen was man hat...


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Die EU war mal ein Wirtschaftsbund der 6 Gründerstaaten.
> Allerdings hat das mit der heutigen Eu relativ wenig zu tun.



jepp.



Macta schrieb:


> Die EU bringt so einige Vorteile mit sich, wie z.B.
> 
> Mehr Export für Deutschland, und jetzt kommt nicht mir "Das wäre auch ohne die EU der Fall gewesen", denn
> das stimmt so nicht!



kannst du das begründen?



Macta schrieb:


> Die EU und für viele Staaten der damit verbundene Beitritt zu den Euro-Ländern schaffen ein gemeinsames Währungssystem.



ist angenehm, geb ich zu. und die die nicht beigetreten sind liegen am boden. kriegen wirtschaftlich nix mehr auf die reihe?



> Ebenfalls hinzu kommen zahlreiche weitere Investitionen der EU mit deren Hilfe die Infrastruktur
> der Länder der EU, vorallem des Ostblocks, aufgebaut wird. So sind Spanien und Portugal, sowie Island zu Ländern mit der stärksten Wirtschaft innerhalb der EU geworden, vor dem Beitritt waren diese allerdings total heruntergekommen.
> Der Euro ist stärker als der Dollar und das Dank der EU.



schön. lass uns auch infrastruktur in afrika, asien und südamerika aufbauen. wir habens ja. und der starke euro ist gift für export. 



> Ebenso das einheitliche Rechtssystem. Es bieten den EU Bürgern die Möglichkeit sich zu beschweren, EU-Recht bricht Landesrecht!
> Dies hat schon zu einigem geführt, wie z.B. dazu, dass man Brillen und Medikamente im Ausland (innerhalb der EU) kaufen darf!
> Ohne EU nicht denkbar!



muahaha. einheitliches rechtssystem? du weisst aber dass jedes land seine gesetze verabschiedet? im besten fall gehen alle gesetze in die gleiche richtung. aber einheitlich ist was anderes. und vor der EU durfte ich mir in holland keine brille kaufen? und wunderbar dass ich übers internet zusammengepanschte mixturen von irgendnem bauernhof kaufen kann, die mir sonstwas versprechen ... 



> Und wäre die EU nur ein Wirtschaftsbund, so würde Europa ohne einen Friedensbund dastehen. Die EU vollzieht nämlich ebenfalls eine Außen-und Friedenspolitik, sowie eine Verteidigungspolitik.



und wozu ist das sinnvoll? ne deutsche außen- und friedenspoltik reicht mir. und ne spanische find ich auch nicht schlecht. und wenn die anderen europäischen länder sich schützen und den frieden wollen (also niemanden angreifen) reicht mir das auch.



> Auch ein Schüleraustausch oder das Studieren im Ausland würde erschwert werden.



wenn man das geld was man in die EU gesteckt hätte in die bildung investiert hätte, wären deutsche unis das nonplusultra. und schüleraustausch in den USA ist richtig schwer zu organisieren. so schwer, dass es niemand macht?!



> Auch auf die Wiedervereinigung hat die EU Auswirkungen gehabt. So hatte Detschland zahlreiche Verbündete...



nur dass die verbündeteten genauso skeptsich nach D geschaut haben, wie sie es ohne EU auch getan hätten. 



> DIE EU IST GUT!!! ES IST GUT, DASS WIR SIE HABEN!!! UND JETZT HALTET EUCH MIT IHREN SINNLOSEN ARGUMENTEN ZURÜCK!



was genau meinst du jetzt?

weisst du was über den europäischen haftbefehl? als deutscher durftest du ausgeliefert werden. nach polen und spanien. egal weswegen. ein gesetz der EU. das bundesverfassungsgericht hat es glücklicherweise gekippt.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier Win7 schon auf einer Virtuellen Maschine am laufen? Und wenn ja, welche?



Ich hatte die Win7 Beta vor längerer Zeit auf Virtual PC 2007 von Microsoft laufen. Nett, wenn man es sich anschauen möchte, für mehr aber nicht. Außerdem funktionieren die ganzen optischen Effekte nicht, da nur eine 4MB Onboardgrafik emuliert wird.


----------



## Maladin (19. Juni 2009)

Das EU Internet Explorer Thema kann hier weiterverfolgt werden. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=108765

Hier bitte zurück zum Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage.

Meine lokale Festplatte © hat im mom 4GB freien Speicherplatz (ja sehr wenig...) , und mein Sicherheitsdatenträger (D) 35GB. Wenn ich mir nun Windows 7 runderlade, muss ich dann alle Programme neu installieren, ohne dass sie gelöscht werden? (also ohne dass Speicherplatz frei wird)

mfg


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen an die Lieben die Windows 7 RC haben! 

Kleine frage weiss jemand wie man die leiste wie auf dem bild Klicken
haben  kann das Angeblich unter windows 7 einstellen nun die frage wie geht es?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

wow! Das würde mich auch interessieren, sieht recht schick aus!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. Juli 2009)

> Drei Rechner, ein Preis
> *Windows 7 als Familienlizenz*
> 
> Microsoft wird das neue Betriebssystem Windows 7 offenbar auch im Dreierpack als Familienlizenz anbieten. Der Blogger Kristian Kenney fand in den Lizenzbedingungen der aktuellen Testversion einen entsprechenden Eintrag. Besitzer einer solchen Lizenz dürften in ihrem Haushalt Windows 7 Home Premium auf drei Rechnern von Mitbewohnern installieren, steht dort.
> ...


----------



## Ceek (4. Juli 2009)

Das klingt natürlich interessant, in einer Verbindung mit der 50€ Aktion wäre es pefekt^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2009)

Eher unwahrscheinlich, würd ich nicht drauf spekulieren.

Ausserdem wird denke ich mal nicht soo schwer sein das zu *hust* umgehen ;D


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2009)

Hab mir auch den RC1 von Windows 7 runtergeladen und auf 'ne DVD gebrannt. Wollts installieren und dann meint er, dass er 'n Treiber für 'n CD/DVD Laufwerk will?! Onkel Google hat gemeint, ich solle mal im BIOS da irgendwas mit SATA-IDE umschalten. Hat nix gebracht. Und der Versuch, die Installation aus Vista heraus zu starten, endet in der Fehlermeldung, dass irgendeine DLL auf der DVD für diese Windows Version nicht gemacht wurde.

Jemand 'ne Idee für das erstere Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (4. Juli 2009)

Tja, ich wollte gerade auch mal den Windows 7 RC testen und siehe da, das gleiche Problem wie spectrumizer. Liegt vielleicht am Laufwerk, meins ist ein LG GH22NS40.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran Der Download des Windows 7 Release Candidate wird mindestens bis zum 30. Juni 2009 


das es einfach wenn man es nach dem 30 runtergeladen hat nicht mehr instal ... kann


----------



## Ceek (4. Juli 2009)

Ne, das mit dem 30.06.2009 bezieht sich meine Wissens nach auf die Beta, nicht auf den RC. Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass unsere Downloads einfach kaputt sind oder beim Brennen ein Fehler entstanden ist


----------



## eMJay (4. Juli 2009)

Hab meine RC Version am 1. Neu installiert..... Also kann man die nach dem 1. immer noch installieren.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Hab meine RC Version am 1. Neu installiert..... Also kann man die nach dem 1. immer noch installieren.



Ich meine wer es nach dem 30 herunterladete und nicht wenn man es schon Monat vor her herunderladete  und es dann am 1 neu Instal.....


----------



## eMJay (4. Juli 2009)

Axo


Aber wenn die nicht wollten dass Win 7 nach dem 30 installiert bzw. runtergeladen wird dann wär es nicht mehr möglich es runterzuladen.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Axo
> 
> 
> Aber wenn die nicht wollten dass Win 7 nach dem 30 installiert bzw. runtergeladen wird dann wär es nicht mehr möglich es runterzuladen.



dann sagt du mal was an was es liegen könnte ? 

weil 2 leute Wollen heute Windows 7 drauf hauen bei das genau gleiche Problem kann ja nicht gross Zufall sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und es war auch nur gedacht da ich mal so was lesen habe ich kann mir halt auch nicht alles richtig merken Vielleicht war das auch nur für die beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn es wirklich daran liegen sollte dass wir nach dem 30. haben dann sollen die den Rechner vom Netz nehmen und das Datum einen Monat nach hinten stellen.

Das mit dem 30. war für die normal Beta version... was meinst du warum ich mein WIn 7 neuinstalliert hab?... bin vorher nicht dazugekommen da ich im mom nur noch auf Win 7 lauf.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Ach so ja dann ist ja gut man wenn du wüstes was für infos tag ein tag aus ich lese auch aus Berufen lichen gründe ....

da kann man ja mal was durch ander bringen


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Juli 2009)

Ich kopier das jetz einfach mal aus meinem anderen post raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hallo, Ich hatte ein Problem mit Windows7 RC. Ich habe gestern meinen PC ganz normal heruntergefahren und heute wieder angeschalten. Als ich mein Profil ausgewählt hab und das Pasaswort eingegeben hatte, stand auf einmal "Bereite Desktop vor" (oder so ähnlich). Wie das nach ein paar Minuten fertig war, war alles "resetet". Es sah wie nach einer neuinstallation von Windows aus. Selbst eMail-Konten und TS-IP´s waren weg. Also so ziemlich alles was auf der datenbank von windows gespeichert war. Gelöst habe ich das indem ich einfach die systemwiederherstellung benutzt hab.
> 
> Aber meine eigentliche frage ist, wie es zu sowas kommen kann? Das hat mich echt sehr verwundert.
> Vllt wisst ihr ja woran es lag smile.gif
> ...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

da wir grad bei windwos 7 sind ..
wie kann ich die rc version runterladen?

immer wenn sie fertig geladen ist kommt: schwerwiegender fehler 
ja neu runterladen
nein abbrechen...


und das zum 4ten ma .. bei 32 und 64 bit .. weis einer was ich falsch mache? :<


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Wie groß ist der RC eigentlich? Ich hab nämlich nen Brenner, der keine Double-Layer-DVDs brennen kann, also wird das zweifelsohne schwierig für mich, das Teil zu brennen, wenns größer als 4,5 GB ist. Und für nen neuen Brenner fehlt mir das Geld und vor allem die Anschaffungslust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

Genaue Größe kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habs aber auf ne ganz normale 4,7GB DVD gebrannt.


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2009)

Ist 3,5Gb groß ca.
btw wo werdet ihr vorbestellen?


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

Alright, thx, muss ich mir wohl ma nen Rohling holen und des Ding ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kA wo ich vorbestell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (8. Juli 2009)

Hm da ich mir ja nen neuen PC bestellt habe, sollte ich mir da auch ein Vista mit Upgrademöglichkeit auf Win 7 zulegen ? Derzeit habe ich noch Win XP 64.

Würdet ihr dann zum Home Premium 64 oder zu einer der beiden anderen Versionen raten?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

weder noch. Windows 7 RC bis zum 22. Oktober laufen lassen.


----------



## X1Alpha (8. Juli 2009)

hm aber wenn man danach umsteigen würde , währe man dann nicht besser drann sich das vista kit mit upgrade zu kaufen, anstelle win7 einzeln und zu einem vll viel höheren preis ?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

Windows7 ist günstiger. Ab dem 15. Juli gibts ne begrenzte Anzahl für 50€, also schnell zuschlagen!


----------



## X1Alpha (8. Juli 2009)

Ok danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich mal bis dahin warten und wenns net reichen sollte besorg ich mir halt doch nen Vista mit upgrade ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

warum solls nicht reichen? Das ist die ganz normale Vollversion, ist eben ein Angebot von Microsoft um den Verkauf des neuen OS gut zu beginnen.


----------



## X1Alpha (8. Juli 2009)

Ich mein das eher das ich keins mehr bekomme falls die Stückzahl begrenzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

achso, na das kann natürlich passieren.


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Wo bestellen wir denn am 15.? *g*


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wo bestellen wir denn am 15.? *g*



Tja das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt! Ich denke ja, dass man es "überall" wo kaufen kann also werd ich wahrscheinlich auf amazon zurück greifen


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir auch überlegt dass es über amazon laufen sollte...aber man sollte Alternativen haben, für den Fall dass es bei Amazon zu schnell ausverkauft ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

mal ne frage zu W7:

mich nervt dass alle programme die laufen (insbesondere messenger) unten in der taskleiste angezeigt werden. kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## Thrawns (9. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu W7:
> 
> mich nervt dass alle programme die laufen (insbesondere messenger) unten in der taskleiste angezeigt werden. kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


Das ist aber kein spezifisches Win7-Problem!? Das war/ist bei Windows doch immer so, dass aktive Fenster/Programme in der Tastleiste angezeigt werden. Ich sehe was das betrifft, keinen Unterschied zu jedem anderen Windows das ich bisher genutzt habe. Höchstens, dass bei Win7 die Fenster automatisch eher zusammengefasst werden. Nur sieht es bei Win7 anders aus. Man kann aber auch die Classic-Taskleiste einstellen.

Oder verstehe ich dich falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Ich schätze mal dass er davon genervt ist, dass z.B. ICQ als Task immer bei den Tasks angezeigt wird, anstatt dass es nur da unten rechts (bei der Uhr halt, Name fällt mir nicht ein) als Blume angezeigt wird.

btw:
Win7 RC installiert, jetzt auf Treibersuche, Soundkarte wird schonmal problematisch -.-


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

So wie der Windows Live Messenger gemacht ist in der Taskbar find ich eig. ganz gut.
Denke in der nächsten ICQ-Verion wirds auch so werden.

BTW das 50€Win7... welche version?
Diese Starterversion wo man max. 3 Anwendungen laufen lassen kann?^^

LG
Nria =P


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

Home Pro glaube ich


----------



## Yaggoth (10. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> BTW das 50€Win7... welche version?



Home Premium, sieht man zumindest überall auf den Händlerseiten stehen...



Niranda schrieb:


> Diese Starterversion wo man max. 3 Anwendungen laufen lassen kann?^^
> LG
> Nria =P



Microsoft hat eingesehen, dass die Anwendungsbegrenzung quatsch war und hat dies wieder aufgegeben... nur ist die starterversion trotzdem beschnitten, Klos hatte in nem anderen Thread mal eine tolle Übersicht verlinkt.


Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Windows-7-f.../meldung/141120


----------



## Thrawns (10. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal dass er davon genervt ist, dass z.B. ICQ als Task immer bei den Tasks angezeigt wird, anstatt dass es nur da unten rechts (bei der Uhr halt, Name fällt mir nicht ein) als Blume angezeigt wird.


Dann liegt es aber wirklich an dem betreffenden Programm selbst. Denn Miranda kann ich minimieren, so dass es nur neben der Uhr ist.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

mit dem messenger klappt das leider irgendwie nicht. oder ich hab die möglichkeit dazu noch nicht gefunden ... :-(


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

Ist die Lizenz der 50€ Version von Win 7 für einen Rechner oder auch für mehrere Rechner im Haushalt gedacht?


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

lol

ähem. pro lizenz ein rechner.


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

Ist nur weil ich irgendwo was von Haushalt Version gelesen hab. Die ist dann für 3 Rechner oder so


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

du meinst die home-version? das soll heissen dass darin alles enthalten ist was der durchschnittliche nutzer "at home" braucht ...


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

Nee die soll für bis zu 3 Rechner sein. So eine Faminlien Version oder so.



Edit:

Hier der Link
http://www.tweakpc.de/news/16406/windows-7...ack-fuer-3-pcs/


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

Die Windows 7 Versionen im Überblick:

Windows 7 Starter

    * Weltweit nur als OEM-Version für neue PCs erhältlich
    * Maximal drei gleichzeitig ausgeführte Programme


Windows 7 Home Basic

    * Nur in aufstrebenden Märkten/Schwellenländern erhältlich


Windows 7 Home Premium

    * Weltweit als OEM- oder reguläre Verkaufs-Version erhältlich
    * "Premium"-Spiele


Windows 7 Professional

    * Weltweit als OEM- oder reguläre Verkaufs-Version erhältlich


Windows 7 Enterprise

    * Nur als Volumen-Lizenz erhältlich


Windows 7 Ultimate

    * Limitiert als OEM-Version erhältlich


----------



## Harika (10. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu W7:
> 
> mich nervt dass alle programme die laufen (insbesondere messenger) unten in der taskleiste angezeigt werden. kann man das irgendwie abstellen?



Schliesse diese in der Taskleiste mit X, dann kommen die zu den Minisymbolen. Erst durch beenden werden diese auch wirklich geschlossen.


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Nee die soll für bis zu 3 Rechner sein. So eine Faminlien Version oder so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mein Edit

So wie ich es verstehe kann man die Home Premium in eine Family umwandeln und auf 3 Rechnern Installieren.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

oke. davon hatte ich noch nix gehört .. klingt gut.


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

Deswegen hab ich ja gefragt ob da einer mehr weis....


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

also nach kurzem googlen:

offizielle statements gibts von MS dazu noch nicht. allerdings taucht in den lizenzbestimmungen von home premium was dazu auf. es wurden artikelnummern und son kram im netz gefunden ... 

und von zdnet:

"Bis Microsoft eine offizielle Erklärung abgibt, bleiben Preise und die Existenz eines Family Pack natürlich Spekulation. Allerdings bekommen Fantasieprodukte keine Artikelnummern und Produktcodes. Sie tauchen normalerweise auch nicht in Lizenzvereinbarungen auf.

Bei Windows Vista gab es zur Markteinführung ein Sonderangebot für Familien, das ebenfalls "Family Pack" genannt wurde. Es umfasste ebenfalls drei Lizenzen. Beim Kauf einer Ultimate-Edition von Windows Vista bekam man zwei Home-Premium-Lizenzen hinzu. "


----------



## Yaggoth (10. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Die Windows 7 Versionen im Überblick:
> 
> Windows 7 Starter
> 
> ...




Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das nicht mehr aktuell mit den drei Anwendungen... ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass diese Begrenzenung wieder aufgegeben wurde... Klos hatte, wie bereits von mir in diesem Thread erwähnt, auch eine super Aufstellung was welche windowsversion kann und da stand auch bei allen versionen "Anzahl Anwendungen: unbegrenzt" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. Juli 2009)

Für die EU:


sympathisant schrieb:


> Windows 7 Starter *E* bzw. *EN* (gibt es nicht zu kaufen, sondern nur auf Netbooks)
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium *E* bzw. *EN*
> 
> ...


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Dann liegt es aber wirklich an dem betreffenden Programm selbst. Denn Miranda kann ich minimieren, so dass es nur neben der Uhr ist.


Miranda reicht ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs jetzt auch am Laufen, mich stört nur dass die messages teilweise deutlich verzögert abgeschickt werden.


----------



## Crayzie (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen, bin nämlich etwas durcheinander.

Ich wollte mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen, wobei sich mir die Frage nach dem Betriebssystem stellt.
Hier wird in ziemlich allen Threads gesagt warte auf Win7, bestells für 50€ vor und nutze bis dahin Win7 RC. 
Alles  klar, aber in einem Thread hier wird gesagt das der Download  nicht mehr funktioniert, weshalb ich mal auf der Microsoft HP  nachgeschaut habe.
Dort steht; Zitat: 
_"*Sie müssen sich nicht beeilen, um den RC zu erhalten.**  Der RC wird bis mindestens Ende Juni 2009 zum Download bereitstehen,  und es gibt keine Beschränkungen im Hinblick auf die Anzahl der Product  Keys, daher können Sie sich ruhig Zeit lassen."
*_(Quelle:http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/windows-7/download.aspx)

  Der Augenmerk liegt hier auf Ende Juni 09, wo laut diesem Zitat der  Download nicht mehr möglich sein könnte, was durch Aussagen hier im Forum bestätigt wird.

Jetzt frage ich mich welches  Betriebssystem ich denn nun nutzen kann, wenn RC nicht mehr geht, ich  aber noch den Zeitraum vom Vorbestellungstermin bis zur Auslieferung  überbrücken muss, bzw. in der Zeit schon den PC benutzen möchte.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen =]
Gruß, Crayzie


----------



## eMJay (10. Juli 2009)

RC geht noch du musst die nur haben. Man kann die noch installieren und ganz normal damit arbeiten. Allternative Downlaod quelle... die wird aber dann rechtlich nicht erlaubt sein. Bitte berechtigen wenn ich falschliege. Es kann aber sein dass es noch auf einem Offiziellen Server z.B Chip.de oder sonst wo zum Download gibt. Dann brauchst du nur noch die Nummer. Soviel ich weis gibt es nur 10 verschiedene....


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (10. Juli 2009)

Hab mich gerade mal bei Microsoft angemeldet, Key bekommt man noch und DL funktioniert. Ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß M$ Probleme mit dem Zeitplan hätte, wegen einiger Sicherheitlücken.

Ach hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.zdnet.de/news/wirtschaft_invest...-41005701-1.htm


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Jap, Download und Keygen funktionieren tadellos. Notfalls, also wenn der Download nicht mehr funzen würde, würde ich mich bereiterklären, gegen Aufwandsentschädigung den RC auf DVD zu brennen und einen Key generieren zu lassen ;D

Ich will Win7 übrigens schon gar nicht mehr missen, einfach nur geil dieses Betriebssystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crayzie (11. Juli 2009)

Okay, ein Problem weniger, aber wie bekomme ich das auf den neuen Rechner? Brennen geht nicht. Kann man das irgendwie per usb stick machen?

Und zum Download, woher weis ich ob ich 32 oder 64 bit brauche? auf Microsoft wird gesagt guck unter Systemsteuerung, aber habe noch XP Professional und mehr steht da auch nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2009)

Du wirst es irgendwie brennen müssen. Notfalls halt aufn USB-Stick packen und von nem Kumpel brennen lassen. Dass es mit nem USB-Stick geht bezweifle ich.

Thema 64 oder 32 Bit:

Wenn du nen Athlon 64/Core 2 Duo/Phenom (II)/i7 hast: 64 Bit
Wenn nicht, dann 32 Bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. Juli 2009)

Crayzie schrieb:


> Okay, ein Problem weniger, aber wie bekomme ich das auf den neuen Rechner? Brennen geht nicht. Kann man das irgendwie per usb stick machen?


Mit einem USB Stick geht es auch

--> http://michael-schwarz.blogspot.com/2009/0...-usb-stick.html


----------



## eMJay (11. Juli 2009)

Lade gerade die 64 Bit Version runter kann also nicht sein dass der Download nicht geht.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann 32 Bit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich würde sagen immer 64 bit wegen dem Speicher Gebrauch ich würde sagen Windows 7 wirt so lange wie XP halten und bis da hin werde sicher die Spiele immer Ram Hungriger.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ne ich würde sagen immer 64 bit wegen dem Speicher Gebrauch ich würde sagen Windows 7 wirt so lange wie XP halten und bis da hin werde sicher die Spiele immer Ram Hungriger.


Leider sind die anderen Prozessoren allesamt 32-Bit-Prozessoren, die ein 64 Bit-Betriebssystem gar nicht unterstützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Leider sind die anderen Prozessoren allesamt 32-Bit-Prozessoren, die ein 64 Bit-Betriebssystem gar nicht unterstützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und nur weil es nicht unterstützt wirt solle man kein 64 bit Version nehmen ? wie so gibt es dann XP 64 bit? 


Ja erkläre das mal? 


warte also nur die neuer unterstürzen 64 bit die alten nicht? 

also wie so gibt es dann XP 64 bit?


----------



## Crayzie (11. Juli 2009)

Gut gut, dann eben doch brennen =) das mit dem Usb sieht mir zu kompliziert aus xD

Danke vielmals für die Hilfe


----------



## advanced08 (11. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich will Win7 übrigens schon gar nicht mehr missen, einfach nur geil dieses Betriebssystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lohnt es sich den jetzt schon auf win7 zu wechseln mit keinem testpc ?

klappt das alles mit treibern und so ?


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ja und nur weil es nicht unterstützt wirt solle man kein 64 bit Version nehmen ? wie so gibt es dann XP 64 bit?


Schwer zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stell dir einfach vor, der Prozessor bekommt immer doppelt so viel Daten zum verarbeiten, als er es kann ;D
bzw. kennst du das Sprichwort "Ein schlauer Mensch kann sich dümmer stellen als er ist, aber ein dummer Mensch kann sich nicht schlauer stellen als er ist?"
Das passt ganz gut.



> warte also nur die neuer unterstürzen 64 bit die alten nicht?


Die x86-Prozessoren hatten jahrelang (bis 2005 ungefähr) ausschließlich 32-Bit-Architekturen. PowerPCs haben aber schon 64-Bit-Architekturen gehabt. Seit 2005 haben diverse Prozessoren eine 64-Bit-Architektur, Paradebeispiel ist der AMD Athlon 64, der die 64 sogar im Namen hat. Übrigens haben auch die Pentium D und die Pentium Extreme-Prozessoren eine 64-Bit-Architektur.



> also wie so gibt es dann XP 64 bit?


Die ersten 64-Bit-Prozessoren für den Standardmarkt kamen deutlich früher als vista. Und da Windows die Käufer dieser Prozessoren nicht auf dem Trockenen sitzen lassen wollte, haben sie XP 64-Bit rausgebracht.
Katastrophe ohnegleichen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@advanced08:
Ich habs jetzt seit 2 Tagen auf dem Hauptrechner installiert und hab absolut keine Treiberprobleme o.ä. Allerdings sind 2 Tage nicht die Welt, daher würd ich mal lieber andere Leute fragen, dies schon länger laufen haben...allgemein läufts aber sehr stabil.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> lohnt es sich den jetzt schon auf win7 zu wechseln mit keinem testpc ?
> 
> klappt das alles mit treibern und so ?



Auf jeden fall Ich benutz es seit einem monat ohne problem! hat bis nun für alle meine sachen Windows 7 Treiber gefunden, außer bei der G15 da hab ich einfach VIsta 64 bit genommen ging problem los


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Prozessoren mit 64bit Speicheradressierung gibt es doch schon lange. Sogar beim P4 gabs das schon. Und der AMD 64 ist auch schon alt. Da hat Fala schon recht. Auf einen uralten Prozzi, der keine 64bit Adressierung unterstützt, kann man auch kein XP 64 installieren. Da gehören immer zwei dazu. Software und Hardware. 

Aber der AMD 64 war z.b. vor XP 64 da und der hatte eine physikalische Adressbreite von 52 bit. Per segmentierter Adressierung realisierte man dann die 64bit.
Die Adressierung erfolgt dann über das Segment-Adressregister und der direkten Adresse, in dem man beide zusammenfügt. Wenn du dir jetzt denkst: Bahnhof! Dann lass dir gesagt sein, daß ich das verstehen kann. Ich hatte im Internet mal ne schöne PDF von nem Prof. Dr. Irgendetwas gefunden, der sich sehr ausführlich über das Thema Adressierung auslies. Und Anfangs dachte ich mir auch nur Bahnhof.

Fest steht aber wie gesagt, daß die CPU auch 64bit unterstützen muss. Ob es nun physikalische 64bit sind, oder mit Tricks gearbeitet wird, ist wurst. Aber du kannst z.b. auf einer reinen 32 bit Maschine kein 64bit OS aufspielen.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall Ich benutz es seit einem monat ohne problem! hat bis nun für alle meine sachen Windows 7 Treiber gefunden, außer bei der G15 da hab ich einfach VIsta 64 bit genommen ging problem los


Ok danke ...

wäre es den möglich wenn ich Windows Vista auf einer Partion mache und Win 7 vorerst zum testen auf eine andere ?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (11. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Ok danke ...
> 
> wäre es den möglich wenn ich Windows Vista auf einer Partion mache und Win 7 vorerst zum testen auf eine andere ?



darf aber nix draufhaben auf der partion,

dann einfach bei der Installation von windows 7 die partion wählen er insta.. windows 7 drauf dann jedes mal wenn du den pc an machst kannst zu zwischen Windows 7 und vista wählen.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juli 2009)

Man darf was drauf haben auf der Partion.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Man darf was drauf haben auf der Partion.


Aber du kannst meines Wissens nicht drauf zugreifen ;D


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hört doch bitte mit eurer Partion auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Partition bitte!^^

Und wenn du auf eine Partition ein OS installierst, wird diese natürlich formatiert.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juli 2009)

lol was ist das fürn Mist. Klar geht es. Solange da noch 5-10 GB drauf sind.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

Klos zumindest beim Windows 7 RC ist es möglich, das Betriebssystem auf ein Partition zu installieren, die nicht schon als Systempartition dient.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juli 2009)

Bei der ersten Beta war es auch schon möglich. Ist jetzt aber egal... 

Es geht aber.


----------



## X1Alpha (13. Juli 2009)

so hab auch mal win7 rc installiert.

jedoch hab ich nun das problem das ich nen gewissen grünstich bei weißer schrift habe. Also nicht durchgängig sondern immer an verschiedenen stellen im text. An was könnte das liegen ? benutze zb noch nen röhrenmonitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Klos zumindest beim Windows 7 RC ist es möglich, das Betriebssystem auf ein Partition zu installieren, die nicht schon als Systempartition dient.



Du meinst, ich habe zum Beispiel 2 Partitionen. Auf der ersten habe ich jetzt mein OS am laufen, sagen wir Vista. Auf der zweiten befinden sich Spiele, Programme und sonstiges.
Und ihr wollt nun auf der zweiten Partition Win 7 aufspielen, ohne diese zu formatieren, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2009)

Jup.
Ist nur ziemlich dämlich, weil du dann auf keine der Partitionen zugreifen kannst bei Win7

Ist halt ein wunderbares Feature von der Beta und vom RC :x


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Also, ich würde mir eine Partition, auf der ich ein OS installiere, formatieren. Ohne wenn und aber. Und was meinst du mit keinen Zugriff?
Das ich das entsprechende OS beim Booten nicht auswählen kann?


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2009)

Nein, dass du dann halt wenn du Windows 7 installiert hast und Windows 7 verwendest, die Daten auf der Partition nicht angezeigt werden...


----------



## claet (14. Juli 2009)

ab wann war der 50€ verkauf?

morgen, oder?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

15.07. war der stichtag.


----------



## Desdinova (14. Juli 2009)

Auf Amazon startet der Vorverkauf gegen 9:00 Uhr. 

>Mit der Maus über diese Zeichenkette fahren und die linke Maustaste betätigen um zu Amazon weitergeleitet zu werden [Punkt]<


----------



## claet (14. Juli 2009)

Ah!

Merci beaucoup, genau so einen Link habe ich gesucht Desdinova =)


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Auf Amazon startet der Vorverkauf gegen 9:00 Uhr.
> 
> >Mit der Maus über diese Zeichenkette fahren und die linke Maustaste betätigen um zu Amazon weitergeleitet zu werden [Punkt]<



Gut Punkt 09:00 vor dem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2009)

Oo mich macht der Satz 





> Der Artikel steht uns nur in begrenzten Stückzahlen zur Verfügung und wir rechnen damit, daß die vorbestellbare Menge zum Aktionspreis von 49,97 EUR sehr schnell ausverkauft sein wird



nervös! Wo könnte man noch bestellen??


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Der Artikel steht uns nur in begrenzten Stückzahlen zur Verfügung und wir rechnen damit, daß die vorbestellbare Menge zum Aktionspreis von 49,97 EUR sehr schnell ausverkauft sein wird


mich nicht da ich freund hab der Ferien hat und es für mich bestellt und der wirt punkt 9:00 vor dem ps Sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein darf:

Ich hätt 0:00 Uhr sehr viel besser gefunden, ich steh zur Zeit durchschnittlich um 12 auf -.-


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein darf:
> 
> Ich hätt 0:00 Uhr sehr viel besser gefunden, ich steh zur Zeit durchschnittlich um 12 auf -.-



dein pech aber so schnell wirt das nicht ich aus verkauft sein! 

weil um 9:00 arbeit die meinst ja!


----------



## Max der Orc (14. Juli 2009)

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt -lol-


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2009)

Und wie viele Leute, die sich für so ein Angebot interessieren, haben bei der Arbeit KEINEN Zugriff auf einen PC? -.-

Ich geb der Sache maximal ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wie viele Leute, die sich für so ein Angebot interessieren, haben bei der Arbeit KEINEN Zugriff auf einen PC? -.-


in china war es in 2 stunden aus verkauft und da mehr menschen leben als hier würde ich sagen es hält länger als 2 stunden.

und sonst stelle dir den scheiss wecker -_- mein freund hat auch ferien und er steht extra wegen windows 7 früh auf!


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2009)

In China haben sie vermutlich auch EIN BISCHEN mehr Lizenzen zum Verkauf angeboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich stell mir nen Wecker, ich bin nur grummelig weil ichs machen muss und kb drauf hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (14. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wie viele Leute, die sich für so ein Angebot interessieren, haben bei der Arbeit KEINEN Zugriff auf einen PC? -.-


Die können ja zum Mediamarkt gehen!


----------



## Desdinova (14. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die können ja zum Mediamarkt gehen!



Ich finde jetzt gerade den Artikel nicht mehr (-.-), aber an Einzelhändler wie Saturn oder MediaMarkt sollen nur 15-30 Exemplare pro Filiale ausgeliefert werden.

EDIT: Ah, doch gefunden -> Klick


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Juli 2009)

Hat denn noch jemand andere Alternativen als Amazon? Wird alternate, hdv usw. auch welche bekommen?


----------



## Desdinova (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab bis jetzt noch bei HWV, Alternate, BOL und sonstigen kleineren Onlineanbietern geschaut. Leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nein, dass du dann halt wenn du Windows 7 installiert hast und Windows 7 verwendest, die Daten auf der Partition nicht angezeigt werden...



Und was will ich dann bitte damit, wenn ich nicht mal die Daten habe?


----------



## Ceek (14. Juli 2009)

Och nö... 9 Uhr da genieße ich noch das bayerische Schulsystem. Naja, vielleicht bin ich morgen auch krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (14. Juli 2009)

Lächerliche Aktion eigentlich! Die 50,-- EUR sollten bis Release gelten, begrenzte Stückzahlen ist nur ein Marketinggag, soll sie halt ein paar mehr pressen!


----------



## X1Alpha (14. Juli 2009)

mhm find ich irgendwie scheiße das das um 9 uhr sein soll oO da sitz ich ja noch auf der arbeit und hab keine möglichkeit dran zu kommen. Hoff ich ma das es bis dahin noch welche gibt.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Lächerliche Aktion eigentlich! Die 50,-- EUR sollten bis Release gelten, begrenzte Stückzahlen ist nur ein Marketinggag, soll sie halt ein paar mehr pressen!


O.o wenn es lächerlich ist kauf die deine version am 22 Oktober für 119 euro


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Gleich ist es so weit!


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

jiop =) freu mich auch schon - geld ausgeben macht spaß

man bräuchte nur mehr davon xD


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Immer doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe nur, dass die F5-Taste noch bis 9:00 Uhr durchhält. oO


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Naja - ganz so schlimm wirds auch wieder nich denk ich.

Das wird nich innerhalb von Minuten ausverkauft sein, also stresst euch mal nicht zuuu sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Sonst würden die das nicht machen!


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

überlastet!


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

hm .. bestellt -> zur kasse -> Http/1.1 Service Unavailable


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ebenso


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir lädt der noch ^^


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem 64bit Windows? In der Produktbeschreibung steht ja 32/64bit. Suche ich mir das dann bei der Installation aus?


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hm .. bestellt -> zur kasse -> Http/1.1 Service Unavailable



jop bei mir auch! Bei der Homepremium sind doch die 32 und die 64 bit Version enthalten oder?

Btw jetzt kam ich schon ein schritt weiter


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Bin durch. Ist bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

So jetzt ist beides im Warenkorb ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Im Warenkorb isses bei mir auch, nur komm ich nicht zur Kasse!


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

habs sogar im einkaufswagen. beim bezahlen kam dann:

Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar. Wir haben ihn daher auf die Merkliste Ihres Einkaufswagens gesetzt. Möchten Sie wissen, ob der Artikel von einem anderen Händler angeboten wird? Klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite des Artikels zurückzukehren.

hoffe meine süsse hatte mehr glück ...


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Ich auch nicht ^^


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass das in 10 Minuten ausverkauft ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

ach das isn witz - habs seit punkt 9 uhr versucht

 Bitte beachten Sie
Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar. Wir haben ihn daher auf die Merkliste Ihres Einkaufswagens gesetzt. Möchten Sie wissen, ob der Artikel von einem anderen Händler angeboten wird? Klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite des Artikels zurückzukehren. 

im warenkorb wars - bezahlen ging nich - wie bei euch -.-


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Was ausverkauft???

Schade, der Artikel Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64 Bit deutsch ist nicht mehr bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Anbieter verfügbar. Wir haben ihn daher auf die Merkliste Ihres Einkaufswagens gesetzt. Möchten Sie wissen, ob der Artikel von einem anderen Händler angeboten wird? Klicken Sie hier, um zur Produktseite des Artikels zurückzukehren.


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Wer hat denn da 10.000 Stück bestellt ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

alternate hat noch welche!!


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

stimmt, is aber total überlastet, seit ich gesehen hab da sind welche hat sich keine seite mehr geöffnet


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Tja, ich hab verschlafen -.-

Ich habs ja prophezeit -.-


----------



## Max der Orc (15. Juli 2009)

Ich ahre gleich zu media markt!


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Habs bei Alternate 1x im Warenkorb, aber komm nicht mehr auf Alternate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MIr wurd aber immerhin angezeigt dass es drin ist...jetz müsst ich nur noch bestellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

die sollen keine billigversionen haben. nur onlineverkäufer ... (soweit ich richtig informiert bin).


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich finde jetzt gerade den Artikel nicht mehr (-.-), aber an Einzelhändler wie Saturn oder MediaMarkt sollen nur 15-30 Exemplare pro Filiale ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, doch gefunden -> Klick



In dem Fall zitiere ich mich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bei mir geht der Link gerade nicht mehr -.-


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

oke.

werd amazon ne böse mail schreiben .. "... fühle mich verarscht. und kaufe in zukunft woanders ... " mal sehen wie sie reagieren. 

nachdem sie mir dann meinen AION-key zugeschickt haben, stornier ich das spiel dann dort auch.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Tja, die Aktion war ja eigentlich cool...aber sowas geht mal gar nicht....wenn die schon sone Aktion machen, dann sollen die auch genug Pakete für einen Tag oder wenigstens eine Stunde ausgeben.

EDIT:
Warenkorb bei Alternate wieder geleert...das wars dann wohl.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

<gelöscht>


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Habs auch im Warenkorb, kann mich aber nicht einloggen oder sonst irgendetwas machen! ÄTZEND nach 11 Minuten war es bei Amazon weg... 

Kennt noch wer nen Händler?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> werd amazon ne böse mail schreiben .. "... fühle mich verarscht. und kaufe in zukunft woanders ... " mal sehen wie sie reagieren.


Das Angebot war begrenzt und wenn das aufgebraucht ist, ist Feierabend!

PS: Wenn du schon eine Mail schreibst, frag mal nach wie so Windows7 ohne Media Player 119,-- EUR und nicht 50,-- EUR kostet


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tja, die Aktion war ja eigentlich cool...aber sowas geht mal gar nicht....wenn die schon sone Aktion machen, dann sollen die auch genug Pakete für einen Tag oder wenigstens eine Stunde ausgeben.



Ja, Marketing-Technisch ein ganz schlechte Nummer von Amazon. Wenn ich so eine Aktion starte, die Amazon ja auch zusätzliche Kunden bringen soll, muss ich dafür sorgen, dass möglichst viele Leute mit einem guten Gefühl aus der Sache rausgehen. D.h. die sollen das Ding auch am Ende in den Händen halten. So hätte man bei der nächsten Vorbestellaktion wieder ein paar sichere Kunden. Nach diesem Fall allerdings, werden es sich die Leute zweimal überlegen, ob sie sich nochmal auf Amazon verlassen, wenn so eine Nummer ansteht. Ich weiss zwar nicht, in wie weit Microsoft die Stückzahlen hier für Amazon begrenzt hat, aber ein Ausverkauf in 6 Minuten ist definitiv lachhaft.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

mach ich. ich warte aber erst noch auf den aion-key. hoffe der kommt morgen.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

hier wird amazon fertig gemacht und schlecht bewertet ... 

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B002G...howViewpoints=1


----------



## Ghrodan (15. Juli 2009)

Da lässt Amazon anscheinend nach und nach die schlechten Bewertungen verschwinden. 
Es sind jetzt schon 11 1-Stern Bewertungen weniger, als es vor 15 Minuten waren...

PS: So eine Schweinerei, die schlechten Bewertungen verschwinden immer schneller...


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Oh mann ich bin echt wohl enttäuscht! Hatte mir den RC eigentlich nur runtergeladen, weil ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher war, dass ich eine Version erhalte! Jetzt hab ich es drauf, möchte es nicht mehr missen und werd mir dann im Oktober wohl die Version für 110 € kaufen müssen! Sehr ärgerlich! 

Ich hab eigentlich auch nur Angebote bei Amazon und alternate gefunden! HDV, HOH hatten alle nichts...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Da lässt Amazon anscheinend nach und nach die schlechten Bewertungen verschwinden.
> Es sind jetzt schon 11 1-Stern Bewertungen weniger, als es vor 15 Minuten waren...
> 
> PS: So eine Schweinerei, die schlechten Bewertungen verschwinden immer schneller...


Die Löschungen erfolgen zurecht, die sollen das Produkt bewerten und nicht die Verfügbarkeit!...

--> http://www.amazon.de/review/guidelines/rev...guidelines.html?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

So ne SCHEISSE  mein freund hat es schein paar im warenkorb wollte auf weiter dann kommt Error was weiss ich so ne scheisse, und dann war es ausverkauft. 


FUCK AMAZON


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Ja so war es bei den meisten!


----------



## Ghrodan (15. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die Löschungen erfolgen zurecht, die sollen das Produkt bewerten und nicht die Verfügbarkeit!...



Aber wenn andauernd Spiele wegen irgendeinem Quatsch lange bevor sie überhaupt erschienen sind tausende negative Bewertungen bekommen, dann interessiert das bei Amazon keine Sau...


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Also aus der Verarsche ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen und verlasse den frisch betretenen Pfad der Tugend wieder und werde mir Windows 7 dann wieder auf dem alten Weg besorgen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh die Wut auf Amazon nicht. Windows hat zu wenig  Lizenzen geliefert, nicht Amazon. 

Die können auch nur die verfügbaren Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch auf Microsoft "wütend" wobei wütend das falsche Wort ist.

Dass es wenige Lizenzen sein werden war klar, aber das war ja wohl ein schlechter Witz, oder?

Lockangebot, ganz klar.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe das Fehlverhalten auch nicht bei Amazon! Es war einfach eine lächerliche Aktion von Microsoft! Wie viel haben die denn rausgegeben? 1000 Stück? 

Und man bewertet wirklich das Produkt und nicht Amazon! Also sind die Löschungen ok!


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Lock angeboten noch untertrieben, das ist wie ein kleines stück brot in einen menschen menge zu werfen, wenn fast alle am verhungern sind.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dass es wenige Lizenzen sein werden war klar, aber das war ja wohl ein schlechter Witz, oder?


Das ist Absicht von Microsoft, die verkaufen das nachher als Erfolg!


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Das ist Absicht von Microsoft, die verkaufen das nachher als Erfolg!



Ganz genau und die tatsächliche Stückzahl wird nie veröffentlicht!


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Naja ich werd dann wohl den RC bis Juli 2010 benutzen und dann schauen was es für alternative Wege gibt, günstig an die Lizenz zu kommen...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Freund hat mir gerade in der SMS geschrieben. "ich wünscht so ein aus verkauf mit 1000 stück in einem landen, da sieht man wenigstes noch welcher arsch dir die packung aus den händen reist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja ich werd dann wohl den RC bis Juli 2010 benutzen und dann schauen was es für alternative Wege gibt, günstig an die Lizenz zu kommen...



Ich glaube ab 2010 wirt es teuer wie 119 euro als bitte vor 2010 Windows 7 kaufen ! ^^


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Also aus der Verarsche ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen und verlasse den frisch betretenen Pfad der Tugend wieder und werde mir Windows 7 dann wieder auf dem alten Weg besorgen.



Genau das hätte ich wohl auch geschrieben, wenn ich um kurz nach neun kein Glück gehabt hätte. Das wird bei mir der erste Datenträger mit einem einem Betriebssystem darauf, der nicht mit Edding beschriftet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Tja das ist jetzt die Frage! Laut Ankündigung von Microsoft wird Win 7 ja aber 2010 nochmal wieder teuerer! Und man weiß ja auch nicht, ob es eine günstigere Systembuilder Version geben wird!?


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

alternative Wege ftw xD


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Tja das ist jetzt die Frage! Laut Ankündigung von Microsoft wird Win 7 ja aber 2010 nochmal wieder teuerer! Und man weiß ja auch nicht, ob es eine günstigere Systembuilder Version geben wird!?


*22. Okt 2009 - 31. Dez 2009*

Windows 7 Home Premium --> 120 Euro
Windows 7 Professional --> 285 Euro 
Windows 7 Ultimate--> 300 Euro 

danach kostet es mehr, zu den Systembuilderversion hat sich Microsoft noch nicht geäußert!


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

so weit komm ich bei alternate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ist aber schluss


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> So ne SCHEISSE  mein freund hat es schein paar im warenkorb wollte auf weiter dann kommt Error was weiss ich so ne scheisse, und dann war es ausverkauft.
> 
> 
> FUCK AMAZON


Hat keiner gesagt, dass du eines der limierten vorbestellbaren Exemplare kaufen musst (:
Wer Pech hat hat eben Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

bei ebay gibts inzwischen die ersten amazon-exemplare:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Windows-7-Home-Premium-...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> so weit komm ich bei alternate



ich komm nichmal mehr auf alternate.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Ja jetzt ist mein warenkorb auf einmal leer ;(


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja jetzt ist mein warenkorb auf einmal leer ;(


Jetzt ist es auch schon seit min. 10 Min ausverkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lahme Socke ^.^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hat keiner gesagt, dass du eines der limierten vorbestellbaren Exemplare kaufen musst (:
> Wer Pech hat hat eben Pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein nicht mein pech, sonder reine verarsche, nach 6 minuten ausverkauft O.o und in china oder so war es erst nach 2 Stunden aus verkauft (angeblich) 

und bei uns wo es weniger menschen gibt als dort war es nach 6 minuten aus verkauft also bitte schön. O.o


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Tjoar also haben nur alternate und amazon Lizenzen bekommen?


----------



## Ghrodan (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es auch schon seit min. 10 Min ausverkauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei Alternate wirds mir noch mit ca. 40% vorrätig angezeigt, aber da ich nicht weiter als bis zum Warenkorb komme bringt mir das auch nichts...


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Also bei Alternate wirds mir noch mit ca. 40% vorrätig angezeigt, aber da ich nicht weiter als bis zum Warenkorb komme bringt mir das auch nichts...



warum kommst du bis zum warenkorb verdammt?
bei mir geht nicht mal die startseite -.-

das is doch unfair - war damals bei rammstein schon so.
musste es mir von nem kumpel bestellen lassen, bei mir ging einfach *gar nix* -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

Höhö, mein Bruder ist so ein Arschloch.

Der hat 3 gekauft, eins für sich, eins für mich und ein drittes, um es für 100 Euro zu verscherbeln. xD


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

und wo bitte? und vor allem wann? also bei mir ging amazon um punkt 9.00 schon nich ..


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> nein nicht mein pech, sonder reine verarsche, nach 6 minuten ausverkauft O.o und in china oder so war es erst nach 2 Stunden aus verkauft (angeblich)
> 
> und bei uns wo es weniger menschen gibt als dort war es nach 6 minuten aus verkauft also bitte schön. O.o


Dann kannst du dir ja jetzt ausrechnen wie viele auf der Seite waren und das Ding vorbestellt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find das so lustig, wie sich alle aufregen ^.^
Limitiert heißt halt nun mal limitiert (:


----------



## Ghrodan (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> warum kommst du bis zum warenkorb verdammt?
> bei mir geht nicht mal die startseite -.-
> 
> das is doch unfair - war damals bei rammstein schon so.
> musste es mir von nem kumpel bestellen lassen, bei mir ging einfach *gar nix* -.-



Na jetzt gerade geht gar nichts.

Da steht jetzt bei Alternate, dass sie ihre Online-Präsenz aktualisieren und in Kürze wieder erreichbar sein werden, 
ich bleib einfach weiter am Ball, vllt. werd ich ja in 2 Stunden oder so für meine Ausdauer belohnt.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Höhö, mein Bruder ist so ein Arschloch.
> 
> Der hat 3 gekauft, eins für sich, eins für mich und ein drittes, um es für 100 Euro zu verscherbeln. xD



wär schön wenn er auf dem dritten sitzen bleiben würde ... ,-)


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> warum kommst du bis zum warenkorb verdammt?
> bei mir geht nicht mal die startseite -.-
> 
> das is doch unfair - war damals bei rammstein schon so.
> musste es mir von nem kumpel bestellen lassen, bei mir ging einfach *gar nix* -.-



Ich komm auch nicht mehr drauf! Ist zum kotzen!


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Limitiert heißt halt nun mal limitiert (:



limitiert auf 20 oder was?

sogenannte Lockvogelangebote sind nun mal illegal!
da darf man sich auch mal aufregen!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> und wo bitte? und vor allem wann? also bei mir ging amazon um punkt 9.00 schon nich ..



Ich weiß es nicht genau, bei Amazon auf jeden Fall nicht, Alternate bin ich mir nicht sicher, das muss, denke ich noch nen anderer Onlineshop sein.



> wär schön wenn er auf dem dritten sitzen bleiben würde ... ,-)



Wohl kaum.^^

Bei Ebay sind schon die ersten drinne.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Windows-7-Home-Premium-...93%3A1|294%3A50

noch 20 Minuten und das Gebot liegt bei 83 Euro.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> limitiert auf 20 oder was?
> 
> sogenannte Lockvogelangebote sind nun mal illegal!
> da darf man sich auch mal aufregen!!


Nö war schon bissi mehr 
Ist genauso wie bei Wotlk gewesen, hab mich auch geärgert, dass nach ein paar Minuten alle CE's wegwaren, aber wenn der Hersteller/Entwickler nicht mehr liefert, was soll man machen? Die Exemplare selbst behalten um die Kunden nicht zu nerven? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

die CEs hast du doch noch tage später bekommen.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist seitens Microsoft ein ganz klares Lockvogelangebot! Es macht hier keiner Amazon einen Vorwurf! Microsoft hat einfach viel zu wenige Lizenzen ausgegeben!!!


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Ich fühl mich auch leicht verascht von Amazon... Punkt 9 im Warenkorb, Kassenserver down. Und in 5 Minuten alles weg. Wer hat die bitte gekauft, der Server war down ..

Edit: Doch, ich mache Amazon einen Vorwurf. Was ist denn das, Server down aber trotzdem ausverkauft?


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> [..]aber wenn der Hersteller/Entwickler nicht mehr liefert, was soll man machen?



Lies mal den von mir verlinkten Artikel. 

Es gibt Gerichtsurteile, dass der Hersteller/Entwickler eine gewissen Nachfrage zu decken hat!
Dann muss der halt mehr zur Verfügung stellen!

Ich mach ja amazon keinen Vorwurf, sondern Microsoft. 
Lockvogelangebote sind verboten. Da gibts jetzt nichts zu diskutieren, es is halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Amazon isses wieder drin - für knapp 120€ -.-


----------



## Caramon (15. Juli 2009)

Hab grad was gehört dass bei www.avitos.de noch welche zu haben seien.

Bei hoh.de häng ich grad an der Kasse. Wär also auch noch 'n Versuch wert. Die nehmen zwar 6,95 € Versand aber damit kann ich auch noch leben.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die CEs hast du doch noch tage später bekommen.


Auf Amazon nicht 
Erst ein paar Wochen nach Release wieder 
Naja oder ich habs halt nicht gesehn ;D

Ist ja auch egal ^.^



EspCap schrieb:


> Edit: Doch, ich mache Amazon einen Vorwurf. Was ist denn das, Server down aber trotzdem ausverkauft?


Server überlastet != Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn im Aldi mega Gedränge herrscht weil alle das neue ultra super Bügeleisen kaufen wollen kannst du genauso sagen "Hey hier herscht mega Gedränge !! Ich seh noch nicht mal das Regal!!! Aber trotzdem können Leute das Teil kaufen!! Betrug!!" xD


----------



## redzac007 (15. Juli 2009)

hier gibt es wieder bei AMAZON aber um 119€ --->

http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.html?ie=U...;creative=19454


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

alternate geht wieder, aber das angebot scheint verschwunden zu sein

hoh und avitos geht bei mir nich


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

hm bei hoh hab ich doch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden! Beide seiten öffnen sich nicht! Ich werde mal dieses Angebot mit dem upgrade von der Vista sb angucken!

Eine vista SB bekommt man ja auch schon recht günstig und wenn man dann die upgrade funktion hat kommt man ja fast aufs gleiche raus!


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Ha ha! 2 stück bei amazon um punkt 9 bestellt. Bei erorr immer zurück und nochmalversuchen bis zu 20 mal. Bin so durch jede seite gekommen. War dann 9 min. Nach fertig.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ha ha! 2 stück bei amazon um punkt 9 bestellt. Bei erorr immer zurück und nochmalversuchen bis zu 20 mal. Bin so durch jede seite gekommen. War dann 9 min. Nach fertig.



schön - genauso hab ichs auch gemacht - nur ohne erfolg 

lass uns drum kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> schön - genauso hab ichs auch gemacht - nur ohne erfolg
> 
> lass uns drum kämpfen
> 
> ...



Ok nimm ihm sie ab und wir machen halbe halbe!!!


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> schön - genauso hab ichs auch gemacht - nur ohne erfolg
> 
> lass uns drum kämpfen
> 
> ...



ne einfacher ich bring in einfach um, und Nehme windows 7 aus seinen kalten toten händen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

"Angeblich" kann man bei Conrad-Elektronik Windows 7 telefonisch vorbestellen, obwohl es nicht auf der Website gelistet ist. Also wer jetzt sehr verzweifelt ist, kann das ja mal versuchen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

amazon*.co.uk*

Microsoft Windows 7 *Professiona*l E (PC) £89.97 = 104,81 + Versandkosten


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

leute alternate hat noch!
nur das angebot von der startseite is weg!
software -> betriebssysteme -> vollversionen

*edit*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!
In Kürze werden wir Ihnen eine Bestätigungsmail zuschicken. Darin enthalten sind alle Daten, die wir von Ihnen erhalten [...]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

muss man alles nicht verstehen. 

alternate hat wohl nicht mit dem hohen ansturm gerechnet. 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Run-auf-ver.../meldung/142018


die sind doch vom fach. schade dass keiner sagt wieviele lizenzen jeder shop nun hatte.


----------



## Ghrodan (15. Juli 2009)

Yeeha, eben grad bei Alternate bestellt...los Leute, da gibts immer noch welche, nicht aufgeben...

Edit: Tja, war ich wohl nicht der einzige der eben noch Glück und genug Ausdauer hatte...


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

verdammt ich komm schon wieder nicht weiter und häng ständig fest!


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die sind doch vom fach. schade dass keiner sagt wieviele lizenzen jeder shop nun hatte.


Damit sich noch mehr Leute aufregen, dass es nicht sein kann, dass alles nach 10 Min. weg ist? (:
Aber interessant wäre es, stümmt


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Ach ich scheiss in zwischen daruf kauf ich es mir halt am 22 Oktober! ^^ so ein armer schlucker bin ich auch nicht das ich es mir nicht für 119 kaufen kann

den andren hier viel spass noch bei der jagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamsen (15. Juli 2009)

Lasst doch mal alle Alternate in Ruhe...will ne Grafikkarte bestellen und die Page ist total überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Btw, wenn schon die Beta sowie die RC1 in meinem MSDNAA-Account erscheinen, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch hoch dass es dann auch die Final dort zum kostenlosen herunterladen gibt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

fuck bin bis zum bestellknopf gekommen jetzt hängt er


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

> Björn Bartsch vom Onlinehändler Alternate zeigte sich gegenüber heise online überrascht vom Ansturm: "Wir haben von Microsoft eine großzügige Stückzahl bekommen und sind davon ausgegangen, dass wir damit auf alle Fälle ein bis zwei volle Tage hinkommen."


 Heise-Online

Ist zwar keine genaue Angabe, aber sooo wenig kanns dann bei Amazon eigentlich nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

ES WAR IM WARENKORB! ARGH! -.- xD


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

und jetzt kommt werbung von MS, dass ich es doch für 49 euro vorbestellen kann. und es doch bitte nutzen soll.

folgende shops haben es im angebot:


ALTERNATE
Amazon
Arlt Computer Produkte GmbH
Atelco Computer AG
Avitos GmbH
Conrad
Cyberport GmbH
Home of Hardware GmbH & Co KG
K&M Elektronik AG
Microsoft Store
Neckermann
Notebooksbilliger
OTTO


----------



## redzac007 (15. Juli 2009)

hier gibt es wieder bei AMAZON aber um 119€ --->


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002GWVXLK...ASIN=B002GWVXLK

ABER jetzt meine Frage: WIESO ohne Media Player? kann ich den dann downloaden oder funktioniert der dann gar nicht?????


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter www.alternate.de aufbauen.

Argh....

Und der Microsoftstore lädt als würde jeder Buchstabe telefonisch durchgegeben...


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

@sym

warum hast du alternate durchgestrichen?
die haben immer noch welche!

*edit*
bei mir geht die seite auch wunderbar =)


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab ne medlung bekommen: ausverkauft. :-(


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

redzac007 schrieb:


> hier gibt es wieder bei AMAZON aber um 119€ --->
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002GWVXLK...ASIN=B002GWVXLK
> ...



Das ist jetzt halt die ganz normale Version! Zum regulären Preis und nicht mehr die Vorbestelleraktion! Die müssen doch rein rechtlich Windows ohne Mediaplayer und Browser vertreiben!

Hab gerade noch eine Version bei alternate bekommen! Der Dank geht an Claet für den Tipp Danke!


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

nö is noch da

hier der direktlink

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Softw...;l2=Vollversion

*edit*
Gerne doch =)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Alternate kämpft aber auch herb mit dem Serverdown.. : /


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

redzac007 schrieb:


> ABER jetzt meine Frage: WIESO ohne Media Player? kann ich den dann downloaden oder funktioniert der dann gar nicht?????


Auflagen der EU, es gibt halt 2 Versionen - eine mit Mediaplayer und die andere ohne Mediaplayer


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Boah.. das ist ja schlimmer als beim Release von WotLK...


----------



## Caramon (15. Juli 2009)

Update zu hoh:

Ebenfalls ausverkauft. Hatte offenbar noch Glück, hab 'ne Bestellbestätigung im eMail-Postfach.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Boah.. das ist ja schlimmer als beim Release von WotLK...


Release von WotLK war doch chillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs 5 Tage nach dem Release 6 Euro günstiger als Normalpreis gekauft :x


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Alternate ist seltsam... entweder geht gar nichts oder es ist so schnell wie immer, das aber immer nur für 30 Sekunden...


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

der Satz in der Bestätigungsemail von Alternate find ich krass 

Sollte binnen 5 Werktagen kein Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto festzustellen sein, bitten wir um Verstaendnis, dass wir Ihre Bestellung stornieren werden.

Steht der dort bei allen Bestellungen oder nur jetzt aufgrund der besonderen Vorkommnisse? Weil ich mein 5 Tage sind nicht soo viel vor allem wenn man kein online Banking nutzt.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Alternate ist seltsam... entweder geht gar nichts oder es ist so schnell wie immer, das aber immer nur für 30 Sekunden...



jepp. komische sache das.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Steht der dort bei allen Bestellungen oder nur jetzt ...



Der steht da bei Alternate immer, bekommt aber jetzt gerade einen faden Beigeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man.. bis zu den Adressdaten gekommen, dann wieder Server weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok, Alternate hat auch keins mehr -.-


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Dran bleiben! war bei mir auch immer und immer wieder! Immer wieder zurück und erneut versuchen man kommt immer einen schritt weiter!


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!

In Kürze werden wir Ihnen eine Bestätigungsmail zuschicken. Darin enthalten sind alle Daten, die wir von Ihnen erhalten haben. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Bestellung und setzen Sie sich bei Änderungswünschen mit uns in Verbindung.

Jap, es dauert aber man schaffts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin beim Zahnarzt <3


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, wollte eben zahlen dann kam 'Ihr Warenkorb ist leer!' -> Kein Win 7 mehr in der Liste... -.-
Ich komm mir vor wie bei Zackzack : /

Ok, wohl überall weg...

      ALTERNATE - Nicht mehr in der Liste

      Amazon - Seit 9 Uhr weg

      Avitos GmbH - offiziell ausverkauft

      Conrad - offiziell ausverkauft

      Cyberport GmbH - offiziell ausverkauft

      Home of Hardware GmbH & Co KG - offiziell ausverkauft

      Microsoft Store - Seite down

      Neckermann - offiziell ausverkauft

      Notebooksbilliger - nicht in der Liste

...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

amazon.co.uk - Home EUR 52,35 + Versandkosten


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

alternate ist jetzt ganz down .. 

und wenn du in engalnd bestellst, kannst du dir momentan nicht sicher sein, dass du das windows was du bekommst auf deutsch umstellen kannst.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Juli 2009)

wuhu, danke alternate... "Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung...."

Bzw. Vielen Dank Claet für den Alternate Tipp!!!


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

hm wo soll man jetzt noch eins herkriegen?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

Ladengeschäfte:

    *

      Arlt Computer Produkte GmbH
    *

      Atelco Computer AG
    *

      EP/Medimax
    *

      EURONICS
    *

      expert
    *

      K&M Elektronik AG
    *

      Media Markt
    *

      SATURN


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> amazon.co.uk - Home EUR 52,35 + Versandkosten



Hm stimmt.. das ist dann aber Englisch, oder? Nicht dass das ein Problem wäre, aber kann man das dann einfach so in Deutschland aktivieren bzw. installieren? (Und warum verdammt hat Großbritannien das noch wenn es in Deutschland seit Stunden weg ist Oo)


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Sind wohl nicht so geil drauf ;p

Habs heute eh total verpeilt, ich werds mir kaufen, wenn ich es brauch. Bin zufrieden mit Vista und wenn bekomm ich es eh wieder kostenlos, weil ein Kumpel von mir sein Vater bei Mircrosoft arbeitet ;p


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Soll ichs mir jetzt bei amazon.co.uk bestellen oder nicht, hm... Eigentlich sollts ja keine Probleme geben, oder?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm stimmt.. das ist dann aber Englisch, oder? Nicht dass das ein Problem wäre, aber kann man das dann einfach so in Deutschland aktivieren bzw. installieren? (Und warum verdammt hat Großbritannien das noch wenn es in Deutschland seit Stunden weg ist Oo)


Das ist die englische Version, ist aber egal ohne englisch bist du in der heutigen Zeit eh am Arsch....

Das sind die regulären Version mit saftigen Rabatten!


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

jepp. das ist auf jeden fall englisch.

die sprachversion soll man wohl nur in ultimate ändern können.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Doppelpost...


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

> Das ist die englische Version, ist aber egal ohne englisch bist du in der heutigen Zeit eh am Arsch....


Das ist ja wie gesagt ja nicht das Problem, ich würde doch sagen dass ich recht gut Englisch kann.. die Frage ist nur ob ich ein fremdsprachichiges OS will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden : /


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Hab auf nem ZweitPC en englisches XP drauf (ausm MSDN-AA).

Es geht, aber nervt schon bisi. Kann dir jetzt auch nicht so Recht nen Rat geben.
Deutsch is schon schöner, egal wie gut man Englisch kann.


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

hm hab vllt. Freitag ne Chance bei Euronics(MegaCompany)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Hm mal ne Frage, das ist schon ne Vollversion, oder? Nicht dass ich nacher das englische Update nicht auf mit deutsches Vista installieren könnte...


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> amazon.co.uk - Home EUR 52,35 + Versandkosten



und wo siehst du das? Bei mir steht da nur http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Windows-...;pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm mal ne Frage, das ist schon ne Vollversion, oder? Nicht dass ich nacher das englische Update nicht auf mit deutsches Vista installieren könnte...


Du mußt eh neuinstallieren


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

> und wo siehst du das? Bei mir steht da nur http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Windows-...;pf_rd_i=468294


Ok, dann hat sich das schon geklärt, muss ich mir wenigstens nicht mehr übelegen ob ichs nehm ^^
Naja, vll krieg ich ja irgendwo noch eins, wenn nicht bleib ich eben vorerst bei Vista.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

nochmal heise.de

Update: Laut Amazon.de war Windows 7 Home Premium nach sieben Minuten ausverkauft. "Wir verstehen den Ärger unserer Kunden, die das Produkt nicht vorbestellen konnten – unser Ziel ist es, allen Kunden die von ihnen gewünschte Produkte in ausreichender Menge zugänglich zu machen. Allerdings können wir leider nur die uns vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellte Menge anbieten", so Amazon-Unternehmenssprecherin Christine Höger per E-Mail. Zu den von Microsoft gelieferten Stückzahlen wollte Höger keine Angaben machen. Auch zu den gelöschten Kundenbewertungen (inzwischen ist von den über 100 Rezensionen nur noch eine übrig geblieben) gab es bislang keine Stellungnahme. Amazon.de scheint die Bewertungen aber deshalb zu löschen, weil sie sich nicht konkret auf das Produkt beziehen, sondern auf den Bestellvorgang. Im Kundenforum des Online-Warenhauses wird unterdessen eifrig weiterdiskutiert.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eben noch bei Otto über die Hotline eine deutsche Version bekommen ;D
Wer auch noch eine Version braucht: 018053030 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

den Tipp wollte ich auch gerade geben! Otto.de ist allerdings total überlastet!


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Deswegen die Hotline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auf Anhieb durchgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Guckt mal was ich hier für euch habe =)

http://www.neckermann.de/on/demandware.sto...e3f68fe9936aa77


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

habs auch unabhänig von dir gefunden und gerade bestellt.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Juli 2009)

Hm bin mir grad unsicher ob ichs überhaupt bestellen soll. Der RC läuft noch bis nächstes Jahr, das ist noch ne lange Zeit und evtl gibts da Win7 dann schon günstiger oder ich bekomms aus der Arbeit..


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab noch keine Bestätigungsmail von Otto... kann das sein dass das dauert wenn man telefonisch bestellt?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

neckermann schreibt aber in der bestätigung:

"Die Annahme der Bestellung erfolgt durch Auslieferung der Ware."

also können sie durch einfaches nichtausliefern den vertragsabschluss verhindern.



das es so schnell günstiger wird, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm bin mir grad unsicher ob ichs überhaupt bestellen soll. Der RC läuft noch bis nächstes Jahr, das ist noch ne lange Zeit und evtl gibts da Win7 dann schon günstiger oder ich bekomms aus der Arbeit..



Nein günstiger wird es dann nicht geben! Günstiger als 50 € wirst du es in nächster Zeit nicht bekommen! 

Ab 22.10. kostet es 120 €
ab 2010 soll der Preis *steigen*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

über neckermann finde ich auch nur schelchtes das teil weisse die liefer Termine nicht eingehalten werden, und sonstig Problem ich wollte da auch schon bestellen aber nach dem ich mir das durch gelsen haben. hab ich es lieber sein lasen!


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich es bei Neckermann bestellen soll ;/


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Also, günstiger als 50 Euro kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Nicht in einem Jahr und auch nicht in zwei. Deswegen würde ich es jetzt auf jedenfall holen, wenn ich es bräuchte bzw. wollte.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Sora, Otto hat es auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.otto.de/Betriebsystem-Microsoft...ome,fl,Z3_S2_UT


----------



## Rethelion (15. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, günstiger als 50 Euro kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Nicht in einem Jahr und auch nicht in zwei. Deswegen würde ich es jetzt auf jedenfall holen, wenn ich es bräuchte bzw. wollte.



Naja ich wart halt dann wieder auf eine Aktion wie von Alternate, 79€ für Vista + 20€-Gutschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Okay, Neckermann geht anscheinend jetzt nicht mehr ;/ Schade


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

otto:

Nr. 37149188, (€ 49,99 / Stück)
leider ausverkauft


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich kanns noch in den Warenkorb legen...
Edit: Ok, erst im Warenkorb kommt die Meldung..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Och menno ...

Ist doch net mehr normal.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Jo.. wie Alternate gemeint hat 'Wir haben Vorrat für 1-2 Tage'.
Haben die sich aber gewaltig verschätzt...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Alternate


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Windows 7 kann leider nur an eine Deutsche Adresse bestellt werden
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dirk Stützer



bää fand ich doof :-(


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

www.megacompany.de hat vllt. noch was da hab ich vorhin bestellt aber die Server scheinen überlastet zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (15. Juli 2009)

da gehts auch nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch zum kotzen.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Jep ;/

Habs total verpeilt heute. Schade.


----------



## X1Alpha (15. Juli 2009)

hm wenn man sich nun vista home zulegen würde mit windows 7 update würde man ja auch nochma sparen oder ? Oo


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

*Marketinggag: "Windows 7 ausverkauft"

Microsoft hat am Mittwoch vorab vergünstigte Lizenzen fürs Windows-7-System angeboten. Allerdings wurden nach Informationen der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung nur jeweils etwa 1500 Windows-7-Lizenzen in einzelnen ausgewählten Shops angeboten, in manchen sogar deutlich weniger.*

....

Allerdings hat Microsoft die Anzahl der angebotenen Lizenzen sehr klein gehalten. Nach Informationen der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung kamen lediglich wenige tausend Lizenzen in die Läden. Nur in zehn Online-Shops wurde die Software überhaupt angeboten, zusätzlich in ausgewählten Elektronikmärkten. Nach vorliegenden Informationen hat *Amazon.com in Deutschland lediglich 1500 Lizenzen im Angebot gehabt*, ebenso der Anbieter notebooksbilliger.de. Bei Cyperport und Conrad kamen sogar lediglich jeweils nur 500 Exemplare in den Verkauf.

...

Quelle: http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Medien/Ueber...s-7-ausverkauft


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

LOL nur 1500 ? pro Shop Omfg


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Kein Wunder dass das nach 7 Minuten weg war bei Amazon... 
Ich schätze mal 10-50k Leute werden in den ersten Minuten versucht haben es bei Amazon zu bestellen, wenn man dann noch davon ausgeht dass, was wahrscheinlich ist, schaut mal auf Ebay, sich einige 2 oder mehr Exemplare mitgenommen haben (gab ja keine Limitierung) muss man sich nicht wundern...


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

jepp. das hätte amazon zumindest regeln können.


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass das nach 7 Minuten weg war bei Amazaon...
> Ich schätze mal 10-50k Leute werden in den ersten Minuten versucht haben es bei Amazon zu bestellen, wenn man dann noch davon ausgeht dass, was wahrscheinlich ist, schaut mal auf Ebay, sich einige 2 oder mehr Exemplare mitgenommen haben (gab ja keine Limitierung) muss man sich nicht wundern...


Doch bei Amazon geb es eine limitierung auf 2 Stück... 

Oder ich hab die letzten 2 erwischt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> ...sich einige 2 oder mehr Exemplare mitgenommen haben (gab ja keine Limitierung) muss man sich nicht wundern...


Die waren bei amazon.de auf 2 Stk. limitiert und bei anderen auch! (maximal konnte man drei kaufen)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Echt? Ich hab gehört dass da Leute säckeweise Lizenzen mitgenommen haben.. aber vll war das auch Alternate oder ein andere Shop...


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Sonst hätte ich 4 mitgenommen und 2 davon verkauft und schon hätte ich kein Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich 4 mitgenommen und 2 davon verkauft und schon hätte ich kein Geld ausgegeben.



dan hätte ich dich gefunden und verhauen solche leute hasse ich, die das zeug dan teuere auf Ebay verkaufen.


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Vllt mach ich das dann mit den 2 die ich bekomme. Wenn ich im Oktober knapp bei Kasse bin.... Muss ich halt bis 1. Juli 2010 auf RC laufen und dann mal schauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kannst ja schon mal anfangen zusuchen. Wärst heute nicht der erste der mich verhauen will oder sogar umbringen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> dan hätte ich dich gefunden und verhauen solche leute hasse ich, die das zeug dan teuere auf Ebay verkaufen.


Sowas nennt man Geschäftssinn ;D


Bei Alternate ging nur eine Lizenz, sonst hätt ich mehr geholt.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Kannst ja schon mal anfangen zusuchen. Wärst heute nicht der erste der mich verhauen will oder sogar umbringen.



Stimmt ich musst schon ticket ziehen, hab die nummer 2026 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Das wars sogar du der mich töten wollte. Der andere wollte mich nur verhauen.

Edit gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit. Eine Festplatte auf der schon daten drauf sind zuteilen? Wollte mir noch WIn 7 64bit draufziehen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das wars sogar du der mich töten wollte. Der andere wollte mich nur verhauen.


Ich bin auch ein auftrags killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne spass bei seite. ich wollte mir 4 nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich,mutter,papa,onkel xD


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Jap, Fala hat Recht. Alternate hat nur eine zugelassen pro User. Wollte auch 3 (eine für mich, eine für nen Kumpel und eine für Ebay *g*)

Und Thore, ich wollte nur drum kämpfen! Ehrenhaft und bis drei, also bis einer drei mal Tod war *lach*
Aber es wäre vermutlich ein unfairer Kampf geworden, ich trainiere Schaukampf mit dem Schwert nämlich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

@ Thore:

http://paragon-partition-manager.softonic.de/


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis einer weint. 

Hatte halt mal glück, mehr nicht.




Falathrim schrieb:


> @ Thore:
> 
> http://paragon-partition-manager.softonic.de/


Danke hab schon mit Easeus Partions Master 4.0 geschafft.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

wtf

...

Auf Nachfrage von FOCUS Online bestätigt Microsoft, dass die Bestände bei einigen Online-Händlern ausverkauft sind. Eine Neuauflage der Rabattaktion soll es aber trotz der großen Nachfrage nicht geben. *Weltweit hat Microsoft nach eigenen Angaben insgesamt eine Million Exemplare zum Frühbucherpreis zur Verfügung gestellt*. Wie viele Exemplare davon in Deutschland erhältlich sind, wollte der Konzern nicht verraten. Offenbar bekamen die Online-Händler in Deutschland Kontingente von jeweils mehreren Hundert Exemplaren zugeteilt.

...

--> http://www.focus.de/digital/computer/micro...aid_416969.html


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Übrigens wenn jemand die Beta noch testen möchte: 



> Windows 7 RC - Download nur noch bis 20. August 2009 möglich!
> 
> Der Windows 7 Release Candidate (RC) wird noch bis zum 20.08.2009 zum Download angeboten. Installieren Sie bitte umgehend den RC, wenn Sie das System vorab testen möchten. Dieser Hinweis gilt vor allem für Beta-Anwender, da die Beta-Version zum 01.08.2009 endgültig abläuft. Den Release Candidate können Sie hingegen bis zum 1. Juni 2010 nutzen.



Quelle: Microsoft Windows-Newsletter15.07.2009


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin grad stinksauer, die Server sollten bis 13:00 alle gewartet sein, jetzt bis 14:00, dann 15:00, 16:00 und zum Schluss 17:00, jetzt ist mein Server da, aber die Charkaterliste wird schon seit 10 Minuten abgerufen... manchmal könnte man Blizzard erwürgen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Zitat schrieb:


> Der Windows 7 Release Candidate (RC) wird noch bis zum 20.08.2009 zum Download angeboten. Installieren Sie bitte umgehend den RC, wenn Sie das System vorab testen möchten



^^ na ja ich würde es einfach vor dem 20 runterlanden, man bekommt ja einen Key der dann bist ende 2010 Gültig ist. O.o


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich bin grad stinksauer, die Server sollten bis 13:00 alle gewartet sein, jetzt bis 14:00, dann 15:00, 16:00 und zum Schluss 17:00, jetzt ist mein Server da, aber die Charkaterliste wird schon seit 10 Minuten abgerufen... manchmal könnte man Blizzard erwürgen.


Was hat das mit WIn 7 zutun?

Übrigens neben mir sitzt jemand der gerade Naxx 25 ist.....



Mach mal die 64 Bit version drauf


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Wollts nur mal gesagt haben ;p


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juli 2009)

Gihihi, hatte Glück, um 4 nach 9 heut morgen hat ich ne EMail von Amazon im Postfach "Ihre Bestellung wurde entgegengenommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der run auf Amazon war wohl auch, weil man dort auf Rechnung zahlen UND keinen Versand blechen muss. Zumindest war das bei mir der Ausschlaggebende Punkt^^ Mein Chef hat hinter mir gehockt und sich andauernd aufgeregt, dass Win7 noch netma in seinen Warenkorb "gehen" will... gegen 10 nach hab ich ihm dann verklickert, dasses bei Amazon schon ausverkauft is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nuja, er hat sich dann gegen 15Uhr bei Neckermann 4 Lizenzen bestellt^^

Ich fands auch erst sau hart, dass Amazon nach 7 Minuten "ausverkauft" war. Aber wenn man mal die Stückzahlen sieht, die von MS ausgegeben wurden, kann man sichs ganz gut vorstellen. CB rechnet mit ca 10.000 Lizenzen hier in Deutschland. Nen Witz gegen andere Länder (trotz hoher Technologisierung hierzulande)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Und ich hab noch immer keine Bestätigungsmail von Otto... ich hoffe mal dass die noch kommt, ich hätte nicht über Telefon bestellen sollen : /


----------



## Ceek (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde das auch eine absolute Frechheit von Microsoft in Deutschland nur so wenige Lizenzen auszugeben. Naja dann bleib ich halt bei Vista und unterstütze noch Ubuntu oder eine andere Linux Distribution, die haben es mehr verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, MS hat nie gesagt, dass sie unbegrenzt Lizenzen anbieten werden. Klar is auch, dass MS keine 100.000 verkaufen wird. Aber zu wenige warns trotzdem. Auf eBay würd ich mich übrigens auch net verlassen, es scheint so, als würden die Auktionen gelöscht werden (weiter vorne im Thread wurden zwei Ebaylinks gepostet, beide führen ins Leere/ne gelöschte Auktion).

Außerdem. macht euch net verrückt. Es gibt wie immer ne Systembuilderversion für 89&#8364; (auf CB gelesen). Die hat zwar keinen Support, das sollte aber sowieso uninteressant für die meißten sein, die bei Problemen entweder googlen oder Bekannte fragen.

Die Preise werden btw garantiert net sinken. Siehe Vista oder XP. Vista HP kostet immernoch knapp 120&#8364;, Ultimate über 300&#8364;. XP bekommt man nurnoch bei sehr wenigen Anbietern und wenn, dann sind die Preise utopisch. Genauso wirds auch bei Win7 sein.


----------



## X1Alpha (15. Juli 2009)

> Das ist zwar immer noch am unteren Ende des von Microsoft beworbenen Aktions-Zeitraums "von maximal einem Monat", könnte aber Auswirkungen auf ein mögliches rechtliches Nachspiel haben. Derzeit wird heiß diskutiert, ob der Vorverkauf von Windows 7 zu Sonderkonditionen unter den sogenannten "Lockvogel-Paragraphen" fällt. Dieser besagt, dass ein Aktions-Angebot in ausreichender Stückzahl vorrätig sein muss: "Als Aktionsware beworbene Artikel müssen in so großer Zahl vorhanden sein, dass der Vorrat für mindestens drei Tage ausreicht." Das hat das Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf in einem vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband erstrittenen Urteil 2001 entschieden. Da diese Regelung jedoch nicht für sogenannte Live-Shopping-Angebote gilt, ist noch nicht klar, ob sie auch im aktuellen Fall Anwendung findet.



quelle: http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-7-Vorverka...t_30122272.html


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Ich find sowas einfach nur frech, ich konnte nirgendswo auch nur 1 Exemplar ergattern ;/


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich würde ich sagen dass es Live-Shopping ist, was wäre eher ZackZack. 
Bin gespannt, aber ich denke nicht dass MS keine rechtlichen Berater hat die darauf hingewiesen hätten wenn da irgendwie was problematisch sein könnte.


----------



## eMJay (15. Juli 2009)

Ausserdem es war eine "Limitierte Aktion" Das ist genau so wie bei CD´s, Spielen, Büchern, Autos usw. die Limitiert sind wenn die in 10 min ausverkauft sind, sind die weg.


----------



## GreenIsaac (15. Juli 2009)

Habe auch ein Zitat aus dem Microsoft Newsletter:

Die vielleicht beste Nachricht eines verregneten Sommers: Ab sofort können Sie Windows 7 Home Premium zum Sonderpreis von nur 49,99 Euro (unverbindliche Preisempfehlung) vorbestellen. Da dieses Vorverkaufsangebot limitiert ist, lohnt es sich, schnell zu handeln. Ausgeliefert wird Windows 7 bei Verfügbarkeit voraussichtlich ab 22. Oktober. Weitere Informationen z.B. zu den teilnehmenden Händlern finden Sie auf unseren Webseiten.

-------------------------------------------

Da war ich wohl leider auch wie viele Menschen zu langsam -_-

Ich würde es mir sofort holen für 50€, teste jetzt schon eine Weile Windows 7 RC und bin sehr begeistert.

Hoffen wir mal >.<


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab seit kurzem ein "Problem" mit W7, wenn man es so nennen möchte. 
Und zwar dauert es ca. 10-20s um vom Desktop zum vorher minimierten WoW (Vollbild) zu kommen. Sobald ich geklickt habe sehe ich in der Zeit bis das Spiel erscheint einen schwarzen Balken oben links. Woran kann das liegen? Einer ne Idee? Ist ziemlich nervig...bei XP ging es instant.

Ich vermute, dass es mit dem Grafiktreiber zu tun hat. Installiert ist der neueste für W7 64.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch Problem mein DVD laufwerk wirt nicht mehr erkannt! 
im geräter manger hat es auch ein ausrufen zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 $

gester abend hab ich es noch benutzt starte nun die pc und da war es weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Problem gelöst ^^ schon lange war aber zu faul zum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamsen (16. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit kurzem ein "Problem" mit W7, wenn man es so nennen möchte.
> Und zwar dauert es ca. 10-20s um vom Desktop zum vorher minimierten WoW (Vollbild) zu kommen. Sobald ich geklickt habe sehe ich in der Zeit bis das Spiel erscheint einen schwarzen Balken oben links. Woran kann das liegen? Einer ne Idee? Ist ziemlich nervig...bei XP ging es instant.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass es mit dem Grafiktreiber zu tun hat. Installiert ist der neueste für W7 64.



Das gleiche Probleme habe ich manchmal auch. Naja, schauen wir mal ob es in der Final besser wird...ist schon etwas nervig


----------



## X1Alpha (17. Juli 2009)

Ab heute gibts beim Media Markt Windows 7 zum vorbestellen für 45€ 
Ist aber Limitiert auf 1 stück pro Person


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2009)

Ab wann ?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

ab heute schreibt er doch?!


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2009)

Ja das ist mir klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur fahre ich gleich noch vll weg, und wollte eig vorgestern schon Win7 kaufen aber war ja nach paar min weg und ich war noch nicht zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Juli 2009)

X1Alpha schrieb:


> Ab heute gibts beim Media Markt Windows 7 zum vorbestellen für 45€
> Ist aber Limitiert auf 1 stück pro Person



Und wenn man es dann kauft bekomtm man 74€ zurück hab ich
gelesen (glaueb nru bei der Home Premium Edition).


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

natürlich, dann bekommt man Windows7 HP und zusätzlich noch 29€ geschenkt? Nicht wirklich. Man spart lediglich die 74€ im Vergleich zum normalen Preis von 119€.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juli 2009)

Wo kann man eigl noch die Beta herunterladen von Windows 7 ?


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Gar nicht mehr, aber den RC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx


----------



## Soramac (17. Juli 2009)

Okay danke, lade ich heute Nacht.


----------



## Belty (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde 7 einfach nur genial, doch gibt es da etwas was mich stört und bis jetzt habe ich es nicht behoben bekommen

Das Icon von der Bibliothek auf dem Desktop stört mich und lässt sich wohl auch nicht entfernen.
Hier ein Pic, das rotumrandete Icon meine ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir wer eventuell helfen und mir kurz mitteilen wie ich dieses Icon entfernen kann
Besten Dank im voraus.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ist bei mir...versuchs doch mal in die Taskleiste zu schieben.

Ups, hab vergessen Miranda zu minimieren, wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann es an die Taksleiste "heften", allerdings bleibt es weiterhin als Icon auf den Desktop, da wird es wohl eine andere Lösung geben müssen, doch schonmal besten Dank für deine Antwort und eine Frage ;-)

War denn dieses Bibliothek-Icon bei dir jemals auf den Desktop vorhanden?


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Ne, wars nicht^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

kannst das nicht einfach löschen? Ich finde bei mir nichtmal eine Option die einzublenden.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Desktop Rechtsklick > Anpassen > Oben Links Desktop Symbole ändern.

So ist es bei Vista denke mal das man es so auch bei Win 7 RC Ausblenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (18. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kannst das nicht einfach löschen? Ich finde bei mir nichtmal eine Option die einzublenden.



Es lässt sich werder per Rechtsklick und Befehl löschen (da der Befehlt nicht da ist, wenn ich diese Icon rechtsklicke), noch lässt es sich in den Papierkorb per Drag and Drop reinschieben.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Desktop Rechtsklick > Anpassen > Oben Links Desktop Symbole ändern.
> 
> So ist es bei Vista denke mal das man es so auch bei Win 7 RC Ausblenden kann
> 
> ...



Dies funktioniert leider ebenso nicht, da du schon Vista ansprichst, hmm bei Vista hatte ich dieses Icon noch nie gehabt, doch wieso es nun da ist und sich nicht entfernen lässt...wer weiß, ich finde es nur ein wenig störend.

Bin gerade etliche Einstellungen usw. am durchforsten doch finde ich nichts.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so welche Auflösung hast du ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (18. Juli 2009)

1024x768, halt nen 17" habe bisher noch nicht das Budget gehabt mir nen schönen großen Widescreen zu besorgen xD
Warum fragst du^^


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Dachte nur so weil alles so ähmm... Groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gerade gegoogelt anch der Bibliothek da und man kann nicht dazu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist vllt ein Einzelfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du gerade Auto ... Defraggler an ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (18. Juli 2009)

Naja ist ja nicht so das ich mich nicht ebenso schon durch Google ein wenig informieren wollte, allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich etwas gefunden und du anscheinend auch nicht und wie sagt man so schön - vier Augen sehen mehr als zwei.

Naja ein Einzelfall werde ich wohl kaum sein, gibt bestimmt noch ein paar andere leutchen, eventuell sind jene nur nicht so penibel wie ich xD

Aber naja, würde auch gerne ne größere Auflösung fahren, doch wenn ich meine höher schraube sind die Icons bei mir halt zu klein, brauche erst nen größeren Bildschirm^^

Edit:
Öhm ich habe nen Auto und ne das ist nicht an xD - ne Spaß bei seite, ka was du gerade mit Auto meinst^^
Und Defraggler? Öhm ebenso ka, aber ich bin gerade ne Platte am defragmentieren ja.
Sollte das etwa was mit der Sache zu tun haben?


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Und Defraggler? Öhm ebenso ka, aber ich bin gerade ne Platte am defragmentieren ja.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich meine das Programm mit dem du Defragmentierst, weil das gleiche Symbol hat nen Programm das "Auto ... Defraggler" heißt das wo die ... sind steht noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (18. Juli 2009)

Nene ist kein zusätzliches Proggy, die standart Funtkion von Windows nutze ich gerade.
Habe schon gedacht hätte was mit der Bibi zu tun die nicht verschwinden mag, du hast mir Hoffnungen gemacht :-P


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Windofs Defrag Funktion echt Scheiße, und öffne mal die BiBi und guck ob oben am Rand irgendwelche sachen zum öffnen etc. sind in denen du des ausblenden kannst.


----------



## Belty (19. Juli 2009)

Nein geht ebenso nicht :-(


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2009)

Ich war mal gestern beim Expert bei uns. Am Tag vorher noch werbung bekommen dass es dort WIN 7 für 49,90 gibt. 

Jetzt dürft ihr raten wievielen noch da waren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Bestimmt ganz viele ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern mal beim Arlt.. der Verkäufer hatte Null Plan von nichts und meinte 'Ja, die sind vor ein paar Tagen auf einmal bei uns angekommen, hat eigentlich keiner damit gerechnet' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weg waren sie trotzdem...


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2009)

Noch einer ein Vorschlag wieviele da waren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

exakt eins und das hast du dir geschnappt?

Wie ist das eigentlich - ist das ne richtige Box? Ich hab meine nämlich telefonisch beim örtl. Händler vorbestellt, der hat mir aber zugesichert, dass ich es am 22. Oktober für 50€ abholen könnte.


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2009)

Kein plan wie die aussieht. Hab meine 2 bei Amazon bestellt.....

Es gab schon am Mittwoch keine mehr.

Bei MediaMarkt wird es nicht anders sein. Groß Werbung machen aber keine mehr haben.....


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Ich werde morgen nochmal bei dem nächsten MediaMarkt vorbeischauen, ob die noch was da haben. Würde auch für andere, die noch ne Version brauchen eine mitbringen, wenn welche da sind.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Jaja, wenn se eine haben kauf mir eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gerade Win 7 RC am "saugen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß nicht hab mich jetzt doch einfach mal dazu entschlossen, werde des aber aufen Laptop erstmal machen.

Oder wenn ich meinen normalen PC Upgrade gehen Sachen verloren ? weil ich gerade WoW gepatcht habe mit ner 1000er Leitung hat der letzt Backgrounddownloader patch hat bei mir knapp 30 Stunden gebraucht mit ner 1000er Dsl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und darauf hätte ich keinen Bock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

das man die Patches sichern kann sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein. Sowohl der Umstieg von XP/Vista/Win7Beta auf Win7RC als auch der Umstieg von Win7RC auf die Kaufversion ist eine komplette Neuinstallation wodurch alle Daten verloren gehen. Upgrade von RC auf Kaufversion ist _nicht_ möglich!


----------



## D4rki435 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi ich habe mal eine Frage zu dieser Windows 7 Upgrade Funktion. 

Also wenn ich mir jetzt Vista Ultimate( mit Upgrade key) kaufe für 195€ 
(http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Vista-Ultimate-Upgrade-Option/dp/B002C653TI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1248035391&sr=8-6) , 
dann bekomme ich einfachso Windows 7 Ultimate im Wert von über 300€? Ich habe gelesen das man den key auf der Microsoftseite eingeben muss. 

Doch was dann? Bekomme ich die ganz normale Box( ich habe lieber so eine Box in der Hand, so Downloadkram verlege ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zugeschickt oder wird das eine Downloadversion sein? 

Und die Bit version müsste doch auch egal sein, da Windows 7 doch immer beide Version(32 Bit und 64 Bit) dabei hat oder? 


Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
D4rki


----------



## Sugarwarlock (20. Juli 2009)

also mal ganz im ernst. das ist das erste windows, das man nicht "müll" nennen kann. ich bin sehr erstaunt, wie gut es läuft. ich habs jetzt seit... hmm... kp 1-2 monaten und ich hatte keine negativen ehrfahrungen mit win7. win7 bootet doppelt so schnell. fast alles funktioniert (deamon tools leider nicht aber die neuste version läuft ja auch auf win7). auch für die 64bit version hab ich keine treiber probleme gehabt. zu den games kann ich nur sagen: top! 60 fps in dalaran wenn viel los ist (ok hab ne gtx260 aber ist besser als vista^^). die neue tasktleister ist einfach top. ich kann 15 ordner auf haben, massenhaft firefox fenster und kp wie viele programme und ich behalte trotzdem den überblick. außerdem wird windows 7 nicht zugemüllt wie windows vista. nach nem monat war unter win vista schon ein spührbarer geschwindigkeitsverlust zu spühren. windows seven rennt wie am ersten tag^^


----------



## Ghrodan (20. Juli 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> also mal ganz im ernst. das ist das erste windows, das man nicht "müll" nennen kann.



Also ich fand Windows 95 nicht Müll, XP hat mir gefallen und nach anderthalb Jahren Vista bin ich auch damit zufrieden.
Ich weiß nicht, warum so viele Leute immer rumjammern, ich hatte noch nie groß Probleme mit meinen Rechnern und wenn, dann lag es meistens an mir.
Wenn man seinen Rechner zumüllt, dann wird er nunmal langsamer, einfach Schund löschen, ne Runde Defragmentieren und tadaa, schon rennt er wieder, als hätte er Rückenwind.

Aber natürlich freu auch ich mich schon auf Windows 7, hab den Tag auf Alternate für 50€ eine Version erwischt...


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Genau, ich bin von XP nach Vista und werde jetzt von Vista nach Win 7 umsteigen.

Also am Anfang war es sicherlich so das Vista nervig, kompliziert, und irgendwie schlecht war, aber durch Millionen von Updates und die Service Packs finde ich Vista seit längerem angenehm in der handhabung.

Ich habe extra die kack Benutzerkontensteuerung (UAC) abgestellt, damit nicht bei jedem klick ein "Wollen sie das wirklich ?, Wirklich ?, Wirklich?, sind Sie sich 100%ig sicher? ganz wirklich?" kommt.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Also ich fand Windows 95 nicht Müll, XP hat mir gefallen und nach anderthalb Jahren Vista bin ich auch damit zufrieden.
> Ich weiß nicht, warum so viele Leute immer rumjammern, ich hatte noch nie groß Probleme mit meinen Rechnern und wenn, dann lag es meistens an mir.
> Wenn man seinen Rechner zumüllt, dann wird er nunmal langsamer, einfach Schund löschen, ne Runde Defragmentieren und tadaa, schon rennt er wieder, als hätte er Rückenwind.
> 
> Aber natürlich freu auch ich mich schon auf Windows 7, hab den Tag auf Alternate für 50€ eine Version erwischt...




Mal ganz erhrlich Vista ist echt das größte Müll noch vor WIN ME. Mann kann es auch WIN ME 2ed Edition nenne.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mal ganz erhrlich Vista ist echt das größte Müll noch vor WIN ME. Mann kann es auch WIN ME 2ed Edition nenne.



mööööp - absoluter fail beitrag -.-

begründung?
es war nie so schlecht wie es geredet wurde und ist heute echt gut!


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mal ganz erhrlich Vista ist echt das größte Müll noch vor WIN ME. Mann kann es auch WIN ME 2ed Edition nenne.



Solche Aussagen finde ich z.B. immer Klasse! Warum ist denn Vista so ein Müll!? Vor allem die 64 Bit Version ist um Welten besser als die 64 bit Version von XP (stabiler, bessere Treiberanbindung etc.) und warum sollte ich meinen PC künstlich mit einem 32 bit XP drosseln?


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Das meine ich ja, ich fand es früher immer sehr nervig, ständig die Bestätigungs Meldungen etc. aber wenn mans austellt und bissel anpasst ist Vista um längen besser als XP.

Schon alleine wegen dem Aussehen würde ich Vista vorziehen.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Die UAC ist eines der sinnvollsten Features überhaupt. Ich kanns nur immer wieder wiederholen. Was nervt denn daran, zu bestätigen, dass du etwas wirklich tun willst und auch du derjenige bist der diese Aktion ausgelöst hat und nicht irgendeine Webseite die dir einen Trojaner installieren will?!

In Linux schon lange Standard und einfach nur ein sinnvolles Sicherheitsfeature. 

Was meinst du, warum DAUs ihre Systeme nicht mehr so schnell zerschiessen wie noch damals zu Win95 Zeiten? Einfach weil sie nicht mehr ausversehen irgendne scheiße machen. Der durchschnittliche DAU braucht keine Admin Rechte, hat sie aber auf seinem PC zuhause immer. Daher ist die UAC in meinen Augen mehr als sinnvoll!!

Und für den, den sie wirklich stört, kann man sie ja (wie Nebola schon sagte) ausschalten.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Ja ich merkte es hier auf dem Pc nachdem der aus der Reperatur kam sehr stark, ich starte WoW und muss bestätigen, ich starte nen Deinstalierungs Programm muss bestätigen, ich musste bestimm 8/10 Sachen bestätigen, auf die Dauer ist das nervig, wenn auch sicherer.

Aber ich bin niemand der alles anklickt was geht, also ich passe schon auf mit Programmen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Juli 2009)

Ja die UAC mit Win7 hab ich z.B. das Problem, dass ich AION damit nicht starten kann, da sich das Spiel dann aufhängt! Sobald ich die UAC ausstelle funktioniert es einwandfrei! 

Hier der Thread dazu 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=112465&hl=


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal die Beta drauf. Die fande ich total scheiße. Und wenn mir etwas in der Beta schon nicht gefällt dann wir es in der Finalen Version nicht besser.
Weiterhin hatte ich 2 Laptops mit Vista drauf. Da war Vista das totale Leistungs fresser Betreibssystem, lahm, träge, uws. Deswegen kamm gleich in der der ersten Woche XP drauf. Da funktionierte alles super stabill und schnell. 
Hab nur negative erfahrungen mit Vista deswegen finde ich es scheiße. Und wenn es nicht so scheiße wär dann würde Microsoft nicht 2 Jahre später eine neue Win Version rausbringen.  

Es laufen immer noch die Meisten Firmen auf XP oder 2000. 
Kaum eine Händler empfehlt Vista.
XP ist noch immer noch die #1 trotz 2 Jahre Vista.
XP ist seid fast 8 Jahren gut. 

usw. wenn ich jetzt zeit hätte würde ich noch mehr Gründe schreiben.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Beta drauf. Die fande ich total scheiße.



es ist war auch eine BETA du HIRNI 

BETA für dumme:
Eine _Beta-Version_ ist eine unfertige Version eines Computerprogramms.

 Häufig sind Beta-Versionen die ersten Versionen eines Programms, die vom Hersteller zu Testzwecken veröffentlicht werden.

 Der Begriff ist nicht exakt definiert, als Faustregel zur Abgrenzung einer Beta-Version von anderen Versionen gilt in der Regel, dass zwar alle wesentlichen Funktionen des Programms implementiert, aber noch nicht vollständig getestet sind und das Programm daher vermutlich noch viele, auch schwerwiegende Fehler enthält, die einen produktiven Einsatz nicht empfehlenswert machen.

 Beta-Versionen von Programmen sind in der Regel an der 0 als Hauptversionsnummer – diese Variante gilt natürlich nur für die Beta-Versionen vor der ersten fertigen Version (1.0) – oder dem Namenszusatz _Beta_ zu erkennen.

 Der Nutzen eines Betatests besteht darin, dass Fehler, die typischerweise erst in der Praxis auftreten, wie zum Beispiel Konflikte mit anderen Programmen oder Probleme mit bestimmten Hardwarekomponenten, schon vor dem Release des Programms erkannt und behoben oder zumindest dokumentiert werden können.

 Beta-Versionen werden normalerweise nicht auf dem gleichen Weg wie Release Candidates oder fertige Versionen vertrieben. Folgende Möglichkeiten finden Verwendung:


In (un)regelmäßigen Abständen werden definierte Snapshots (aktuelle Entwicklungszustände) aus dem Quellcodeverwaltungssystem generiert und en bloc entweder im Quellcode oder als vorkompiliertes Paket angeboten. Dies kann täglich (Nightly Build), wöchentlich oder zu beliebigen anderen Terminen, die die Entwickler für angemessen halten (z. B. nach Fertigstellung eines Subsystems), erfolgen. Eine solche Version kann auch ein automatisches Bugtracking-Modul enthalten (siehe Amarok), um den Betatestern die Fehlerberichte an die Entwickler zu erleichtern. Dies ist bei großen Projekten mit definierten Entwicklungszielen und einem festen Release-Zeitplan üblicherweise der Normalfall (GNOME).
Die Betaversion wird im Quellcodeverwaltungssystem zu einer definierten Revision mit einem _Tag_ (einer Markierung) versehen, aber sonst nicht gesondert behandelt. Unabhängige Anbieter können dann diesen Entwicklungsstand als Basis für ihre vorkompilierten Pakete verwenden. Dies kommt bei sich sehr schnell ändernden Projekten, die unter Umständen ganz ohne oder nur mit seltenen festen Releases arbeiten, bei denen aber trotzdem allgemeines Interesse an aktuellen Versionen besteht, zum Einsatz (Dirac, Xine).
Es gibt keine feste Betaversion, Beta ist das aktuelle _HEAD_, also der sich ständig ändernde, tatsächliche Entwicklungsstand. Betatester müssen den derzeitigen Stand selbst aus dem Quellcodeverwaltungssystem herunterladen, konfigurieren und kompilieren, diese Tätigkeit wird normalerweise durch vom Projekt bereitgestellte Skripte automatisiert erledigt. Dies ist der häufigste Fall, kann aber auch mit einer der beiden vorherigen Methoden kombiniert werden (das ist die Regel).


und wenn du die RC meinst das ist keine beta sonder eine RC
und auch noch RC für blödis! 

Ein _Release Candidate_ (RC) (auf Deutsch: _Freigabekandidat_), gelegentlich auch als _Prerelease_ (auf Deutsch etwa: _Vorabveröffentlichung_) bezeichnet, ist eine abschließende Testversion einer Software. Darin sind alle Funktionen, die die endgültige Version der Software enthalten soll, schon verfügbar (sogenannter _feature complete_), alle bis dahin _bekannten_ Fehler sind behoben. Der Release Candidate wird vor der Veröffentlichung der endgültigen Version erstellt, um einen abschließenden Produkttest oder <a href="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemtest" title="Systemtest" class="mw-redirect">Systemtest durchzuführen. Dabei wird die Qualität der Software überprüft und nach verbleibenden Programmfehlern gesucht.

 Wird auch nur eine Kleinigkeit geändert, muss ein weiterer Release Candidate erstellt werden und die Tests werden wiederholt. Die Release Candidates werden daher auch oft nummeriert (RC1, RC2, usw.). Erfolgen keine weiteren Änderungen und hält ein Release Candidate schließlich die geforderten Qualitätsstandards ein, so wird das Präfix _RCx_ entfernt und damit die Version als Release erklärt und veröffentlicht.

 Versionen, die deutlich stabiler sind als Beta-Versionen, aber noch nicht den Teststand eines Release Candidate besitzen, werden in manchen Entwicklungsprojekten als _Gamma_-Version bezeichnet.

 Bei Gerätetreibern für Windows (z. B. bei Nvidia) gibt es manchmal den Status _WHQL Candidate_. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine dem RC entsprechende Treiberversion, die der Hersteller zur WHQL-Prüfung eingereicht hat, die entsprechende Zertifizierung ist allerdings noch nicht erfolgt.



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> . Da war Vista das totale Leistungs fresser Betreibssystem, lahm, träge, uws.



ja wenn man nur einen alten schrot pc hat hat man vielleicht den unterschied zwischen XP gemerkt.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Beta drauf. Die fande ich total scheiße. Und wenn mir etwas in der Beta schon nicht gefällt dann wir es in der Finalen Version nicht besser.


Das Thema Beta hat dir Soldat ja schon erklärt.
Die Vista Beta war wirklich nich der Hammer, hatte ich auch drauf.



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Weiterhin hatte ich 2 Laptops mit Vista drauf. Da war Vista das totale Leistungs fresser Betreibssystem, lahm, träge, uws.


Lass mich raten: 1,6Ghz Singlecore CPU, 1GB Ram und noch jede Menge Schrottprogramme drauf die natürlich gleich mitgebootet werden ausm Media Markt, richtig? So Dinger wurden nämlich immer mit Vista verkauft, und das reicht einfach nich xD
Da is der Laptop einfach überfordert und so en Schrott haben die wirklcih mit Vista vertickt am Anfang.
Da kann aber Vista nix für, sondern MediaMarkt = fail



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Hab nur negative erfahrungen mit Vista deswegen finde ich es scheiße. Und wenn es nicht so scheiße wär dann würde Microsoft nicht 2 Jahre später eine neue Win Version rausbringen.


Ich bitte dich, dir die WinVersionierung mal hier genauer anzusehen und zu gucken was "neu" wirklich bedeutet. 
Vista = NT 6.0
Win7 = NT 6.1



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Es laufen immer noch die Meisten Firmen auf XP oder 2000.
> Kaum eine Händler empfehlt Vista.
> XP ist noch immer noch die #1 trotz 2 Jahre Vista.
> XP ist seid fast 8 Jahren gut.


Wenn du mal ne Firma mit tausenden von Rechnern hast und es kommt ein neues gutes OS raus wirst du sofort alle upgrade, oder?
Alle Händler empfehlen Vista (weil sie müssen btw, aber whatever, deine Aussage ist faktisch falsch)
Wo genau ist XP noch immer die Nummer 1 deiner Meinung nach? Wer sagt das?
En Trabbi is auch seit 60 Jahren gut und tut seinen Dienst, will trotzdem keinen haben -.-
Is halt Technik von vor-vorgestern. 



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> usw. wenn ich jetzt zeit hätte würde ich noch mehr Gründe schreiben.


Falls du mal Zeit hast tu das bitte, bin gespannt. Bisher war noch nichts stichfestes dabei.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Beta drauf. Die fande ich total scheiße. Und wenn mir etwas in der Beta schon nicht gefällt dann wir es in der Finalen Version nicht besser.
> Weiterhin hatte ich 2 Laptops mit Vista drauf. Da war Vista das totale Leistungs fresser Betreibssystem, lahm, träge, uws. Deswegen kamm gleich in der der ersten Woche XP drauf. Da funktionierte alles super stabill und schnell.
> Hab nur negative erfahrungen mit Vista deswegen finde ich es scheiße. Und wenn es nicht so scheiße wär dann würde Microsoft nicht 2 Jahre später eine neue Win Version rausbringen.
> 
> ...



Warum geht ihr eigentlich auf solche Beiträge überhaupt ein? Wer so oft das Sch-Wort hintereinander benutzt und einen solchen Schreibstil hat verdient meiner Meinung nach keine Antwort, bzw. will gar keine antwort weil er es eh immer besser wissen wird.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Das Thema Beta hat dir Soldat ja schon erklärt.
> Die Vista Beta war wirklich nich der Hammer, hatte ich auch drauf.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Warum geht ihr eigentlich auf solche Beiträge überhaupt ein?



Ich glaube noch immer an das Gute im Menschen und habe die Hoffnung auf Einsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*

Kann deinen Beitrag leider nicht zitieren, da du nicht ordentlich zitiert hast. Also ohne Bezug.

Gamer Laptops, aha. Das sagt zwar noch nicht so viel aus, aber okay.
Also ich setze Systeme grundsätzlich neu auf wenn ich sie bekomme und benutze nicht diesen kaputten vorkonfigurierten Mist.
Weiß ja nicht ob du mal ein Vista ordentlich und sauber aufgesetzt hast.

Warum nicht gleich so?
Naja, warum erst Dos und Windows 95, warum nich gleich das perfekte OS?

Und zu dem Thema mit "bestimmte Bereiche geupdated" Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon arbeitest, aber welchen Vorteil sollte das einer Firma bringen?
Bei mir im Betrieb waren die meisten PCs noch mit Win2k als ich angefangen habe. Hat sich gott sei Dank inzwischen geändert und ich hab XP vor mir.
Aber so eine Umstellung dauert in Betrieben einfach länger..

Und das Thema mit der Nummer 1. Klar wird es noch am meisten genutzt (is ähnlich wie bei den Betrieben, warum sollte sich jemand der seinen PC nur ab und zu benutzt ein neues OS kaufen, einfach aus jux und dollerei?). Aber was sagt das über seine Qualität aus? Die Nummer 1 sein, heißt ja nciht am meisten genutzt zu werden .. 

Und wo bitte ist XP schneller als Vista? Es ist genügsamer, aber wieso schneller?
Und von 64Bit Unterstützung wollen wir jetzt mal gar nicht reden, wa?


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe nen Problem, ich habe den Win 7 RC runtergeladen, und als .Iso auf eine DvD gebrannt.

Soweit sogut.

Ab in den Laptop, der erkennt die DvD nicht richtig, man hört wie die Cd gelesen wir, so 3-4 Sekunden dann stille, dann wieder 3-4 Sekunden was zu hören dann wieder nicht.

Es wird angezeigt er ließt die DvD (CD Symbol am Mauszeiger) aber er startet nicht oder der gleichen.

Zum Test mal in den Rechner geworfen, und dort wird sie erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

1. 2 Gamer Laptops
Für 500€vom Media Markt?

2. Weil Vista anscheinend weitgehend stabil lief...tut es ja jetzt auch. Es waren ja auch Innovationen, aber wegen der frühen Negativpropaganda haben sie es halt nochmal weiterentwickelt.

3. Welche Firma ist so verdammt hirnrissig und upgradet nur bestimmte Bereiche?
Weißt du eigentlich was ein Firmennetz ist?

4. Beispiel? Und jetzt sag nicht die Leute vom Media Markt oder vom PC Shop um die Ecke, die haben nämlich so viel Ahnung wie 2km Landstraße

5. Dass es kaum jemand nutzt liegt vor allem an der Negativvpropaganda der ersten Monate. JEDER hat behauptet, dass es scheiße ist, vor allem die Leute mit den 5 Jahre alten Rechnern, die gar nicht Vista-Ready waren. Und wenn dein ganzes Umfeld sagt es ist scheiße kaufst du es halt nicht. Sowas nennt man marktpsychologische Wirkung.
Vermutlich kamen die Gerüchte gar von den Linux- und Appleusern.

6. Ein Ferrari aus den 60ern ist auch noch schneller als eine Mercedes C-Klasse von heute.

Dafür fehlen ihm Airbags, ABS usw. usw.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 6. Ein Ferrari aus den 60ern ist auch noch schneller als eine Mercedes C-Klasse von heute.
> 
> Dafür fehlen ihm Airbags, ABS usw. usw.



Danke - hab die ganze Zeit nen guten Vergleich gesucht, mir sind nur beschissene eingefallen xD

@Nebola
Versuch sie mal ganz langsam zu brennen. Manche Laufwerke sind da ein bißchen empfindlicher und die CD/DVD wird .. kA .. deutlicher gebrannt wenn du langsamer brennst. (Ich stell mir das immer so vor, dass der Laser nicht so über die CD/DVD drüber"rauscht" und somit die Erhebungen deutlicher rausarbeitet. Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, klingt aber irgendwie plausibel find ich *g*)


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Also als Brenn Program benutze ich die Gratis Vollversion von Ashampoo Burning Studio 9 von einer chip DvD, jetzt muss ich nur das "langsame Brennen" finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So statt 8fach brenne ich sie jetzt mit 4facher Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab CD Burner XP benutzt und mit 4x Geschwindigkeit gebrannt, lief einwandfrei

@claet:
Vergleiche sind eh wie Erziehung. Sie sind Glückssache ;D


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hab CD Burner XP benutzt und mit 4x Geschwindigkeit gebrannt, lief einwandfrei



Ja ist ja nicht das es nicht funktioniert, also am PC ja, nur nicht am Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist Erziehung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich glaube noch immer an das Gute im Menschen und habe die Hoffnung auf Einsicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Falathrim schrieb:


> 1. 2 Gamer Laptops
> Für 500€vom Media Markt?
> Nee über 1000
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

So Win 7 RC auf eine DvD gebrannt mit 4fach Speed und wird vom Laptop trozdem nicht richtig erkannt/gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Eltern "beschweren" sich nehmlich, das der Laptop zu lahm ist, darum will ich Win 7 drauf tun, und da beginnt ja das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde den wohl einschicken müssen, ja auch nach Medion das dauert dann bestimmt wieder 3 Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

OMG, ich verlier grad tatsächlich die Lust mit dir zu disktuieren.

Nur weil ein Laptop über 1k&#8364; kostet isser gut, oder was?

"das weiß ich sehr genau" - super antwort, wie soll uns das in unserer Diskussion jetzt weiterbringen?

Was hat Vista, was XP nich hat?
Die Aero Oberfläche ist hübsch. Klar, hübsch is kein Feature, aber immerhin starre ich da viele Stunden am Tag drauf, da kanns auch hübsch sein.
Und die vielen Kleinigkeiten wie zum Beispiel im Arbeitsplatz die Kapazitätsanzeige der Festplatten, die "Suchbox" im Startmenü etc. etc.

Viele Kleinigkeiten, die es einfach ausgeklügelter machen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich könnte es dir jetzt nichtmal genau sagen was explizit ich unter xp vermissen würde, weil die Zeit in der ich XP benutzt habe einfach zu lange her ist. 
Das fällt einem immer erst auf, wenn mans dann unter XP nicht findet, was man unter Vista eigentlich inzwischen schon als Selbstverständlichkeit ansieht. Das geht unglaublich schnell und man ist das neue gewöhnt.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> OMG, ich verlier grad tatsächlich die Lust mit dir zu disktuieren.



Dann lass es und wir unterhalten uns um die wichtigen Probleme im Leben, wie kriege ich die Win 7 Rc DvD auf meinem Lappi zum laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

> 6. Ein Ferrari aus den 60ern ist auch noch schneller als eine Mercedes C-Klasse von heute.
> Was hat den Vista so tolles was XP nicht hat?
> 
> Dafür fehlen ihm Airbags, ABS usw. usw.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Juli 2009)

Windows Vista ist mitlerweile nicht nur brauchbar, sondern auf geeigneten Rechnern das Beste was man haben kann... 

Nur muss man zugeben, dass Vista als OS sich genau so gut angeboten hat zu überspringen wie ME ;-)

Vista ist seit vieleicht 1-1,5 Jahren erst wirklich gut (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) und ich würde mir nur ungern für etwas über nen Jahr ein OS kaufen, denn Vista wird nun wesentlich schneller auslaufen, gerade wegen dem guten Win7 feedback.

Ein gutes OS was man eben meiner Meinung nach aber auch gut überspringen kann ohne wirklich viel verpasst zu haben. (vorausgesetzt man holt sich dann eben den Nachfolger... in 2 Jahren noch mit XP unterwegs zu sein dürfte bis dahin schon fast fahrlässig sein *g*)


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann lass es und wir unterhalten uns um die wichtigen Probleme im Leben, wie kriege ich die Win 7 Rc DvD auf meinem Lappi zum laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Läuft die DVD auf einem anderem Gerät fehlerfrei? Nicht das beim Brennvorgang ein Fehler passiert ist.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Ja auf dem Rechner läuft alles Fehlerfrei, öffnet sich nach ein paar Sekunden das autostart Menü und ich kann Win7 Installieren.

Aber der laptop liest nicht richtig. Zumindest hört man wie er ließt aber es passiert nichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Zum Test mal in den Rechner geworfen, und dort wird sie erkannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja ist ja nicht das es nicht funktioniert, also am PC ja, nur nicht am Laptop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lesen, Rethelion, lesen ;D

@Nebola:
Vielleicht mal im Umfeld nen Geek fragen der vor Ort Hilfe leisten kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja auf dem Rechner läuft alles Fehlerfrei, öffnet sich nach ein paar Sekunden das autostart Menü und ich kann Win7 Installieren.
> 
> Aber der laptop liest nicht richtig. Zumindest hört man wie er ließt aber es passiert nichst
> 
> ...




USB-Stick oder Festplatte? Soltle doch auch gehen...


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @Nebola:
> Vielleicht mal im Umfeld nen Geek fragen der vor Ort Hilfe leisten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich kann direkt nach Medion an der Ruhe fahren, in Mühlheim das ist ne halbe Stunde entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten:
Mediamarkt Bochum = Nö
2. Mediamarkt Bochum = Nö
Saturn Dortmund = Nö

Ähm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yaggoth schrieb:


> USB-Stick oder Festplatte? Soltle doch auch gehen...



Habe ich auch dran gedacht, aber kann ich des als .Iso Datei (Muss man ja glaube ich) auf ne Externe Festplatte setzen ? Weil Externe Festplatte wird erkannt, 2Gb Usb stick reicht wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Naja ist das Kundenservice oder auch Reperatur?

Wenns Reperatur ist, unbedingt hin ö.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lesen, Rethelion, lesen ;D



Bei dem ganzen Gespamme hier verliert man leicht den Überblick.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Klick mich!


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch dran gedacht, aber kann ich des als .Iso Datei (Muss man ja glaube ich) auf ne Externe Festplatte setzen ? Weil Externe Festplatte wird erkannt, 2Gb Usb stick reicht wohl kaum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ok, hätte ja sein können, dass du nen größeren Stick hast, aber ich denke mit der externen Platte gehts auch, wenn dann nur das Iso darauf ist, bzw ohne Ordnerstruktur...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall aha ja über 1000 euro *lachen* 

weisst du was ich hal letzends pc für 1500 euro gesehen, der hatte warte 2.0 GHZ CPU und 8 GB RAM UND GRAFIK KARTE (da konnte ich nicht mehr vor lachen) 9600 GT und dann stand noch gross drüber GAMER PC Omfg 

also die regel gilt auch für pc's oder laptop! alles was teuer ist muss nicht immer besser sein.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Bin gerade dabei Musik, Filme etc von Externe HDD zuziehen und das mit Win7 Rc drauf machen auszuprobieren.

Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, bei der Installation wird ja formatiert, kann der Rechner überhaupt von ner Externen HDD booten ?


----------



## poTTo (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei Musik, Filme etc von Externe HDD zuziehen und das mit Win7 Rc drauf machen auszuprobieren.
> 
> Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, bei der Installation wird ja formatiert, kann der Rechner überhaupt von ner Externen HDD booten ?




muss man im Bios in der Bootpriority einstellen, das er von "Extern USB" dann bootet ! Also "JA" es funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2009)

OMG so ein geflamme nur wein einer gesagt hat dass Vista Müll ist. 
Ich bin raus könnt weiter flammen.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Das hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke.

Wie bekomme ich das nun also .Iso auf die Externe ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> OMG so ein geflamme nur wein einer gesagt hat dass Vista Müll ist.
> Ich bin raus könnt weiter flammen.



Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle mal überlegen wie man sich ausdrückt, dann kannst du ja wieder kommen und diskutieren.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Juli 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Stimmt es ist auf Vista kern das ist mir klar. Aber warum nicht gleich so?



Man könnte echt meinen, daß Win7 bisher 2mal so schnell ist, wie Vista. Das ist nicht der Fall. Faktisch arbeitet Win7 im bisherigen Stadium fast genauso schnell wie Vista. In Spielen tut sich bisher kaum was.
Mal ist Vista etwas schneller, mal Win7. Der Bootvorgang ist 2-3 Sekunden schneller. Toll! Beim Kopieren von Dateien ist Vista schneller. Wenn du etwas über das Netzwerk machst, hinken sie beide XP gleich stark hinterher.

Nach allem was ich bisher gesehen habe, wirst du allerhöchstens einen leichten Performance-Gewinn haben und den so wie es aussieht nicht mal in jeder Hinsicht. Zumindest erstmal, bis der eine oder andere SP gekommen ist. Windows 7 wird absolut keine Wunder vollbringen. Wie auch? Ist ein leicht aufgebohrtes Vista und mehr nicht.

Und das beide mehr Resourcen fressen als XP ist doch klar. Crysis braucht auch mehr Resourcen als Call of Duty. Effekte wie Aero kosten halt, aber kann man auch deaktivieren.
Superfetch frisst halt Ram, aber auch das kann man deaktivieren. Dafür öffnen die Programme dann halt nicht mehr so schnell, denn das geht bei Vista schneller als bei XP und zwar erheblich.
Deswegen habe ich es aktiv. Der Speicher wird ja ohnehin wieder freigegeben, wenn du eine App startest, die viel Ram braucht.

Du kannst ja ruhig bei XP bleiben. Da sagt kein Mensch was. Aber wer Vista scheiße findet und Win7 aber lobt, dessen Argumente gegen Vista entziehen sich einfach jedweder Grundlage.
Denn wie gesagt, die beiden nehmen sich aktuell so gut wie garnichts. Hab ich selbst schon ausgiebig getestet. Das ist Fakt und spiegelt sich in allen Tests wieder, die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Teilweise neues Design und hier und da ein paar neue Features, daß war es. Aber bestimmt keine Performance-Bombe gegenüber Vista und mit XP einfach nicht zu vergleichen.

Du kannst Vista auch resourcenschonend machen. Aber dann kannst du dir gleich XP kaufen, weil du dann sämtliche optischen Effekte sowie gewisse Features, die Vista ausmachen, deaktivieren musst.

Für einen aktuellen Rechner mit 4 GB Ram ist Vista aber auch mit vollaktivierten Features kein Problem. Ist einfach Fakt. Bei mir läuft es ja auch wunderbar. Von nen lahmen PC keine Spur.


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Superfetch auch klasse, nur weil mal irgendein "Profi" gesagt hat, dass Vista so viel Arbeitsspeicher braucht... aber wie Klos schon sagte, wird ja alles wieder freigegeben. 
Dass es bei Vista am Anfang Probleme gab, vor allem mit der Treiberunterstützung, bezweifelt hier glaub ich keiner, aber jetzt noch sagen "XP ist das beste, was Microsoft entwickelt hat" ist schon eine etwas, naja, naive und veraltete Ansicht.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

da hat klos recht aber die gross frage die ich mir stelle? 

Windows 7 ist kaum besser (in machen sachen auch bisschen schlechter) aber wie so bring dann Microsoft windows 7 raus O.o ich glaub langsam nur weil alle geschreit haben windows vista ist kacke O.o


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

Das gleiche habe ich mich auch gefragt, Soldat: Warum bringen die Windows 7 raus und basteln das nicht in einen Sp, sooo gravierend sind die Neuerungen nicht. 
Aber das wird wohl wirklich Marketinggründe haben. Es hat sich einfach im Kopf vieler festgebrannt, dass Vista sch****. Sowas wieder rauszubekommen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Das gleiche habe ich mich auch gefragt, Soldat: Warum bringen die Windows 7 raus und basteln das nicht in einen Sp, sooo gravierend sind die Neuerungen nicht.
> Aber das wird wohl wirklich Marketinggründe haben. Es hat sich einfach im Kopf vieler festgebrannt, dass Vista sch****. Sowas wieder rauszubekommen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


Ich weiss ich hab es selber erlebt! bein einem freund musst ich schule arbeit helfen (so ein Project mit der klasse), wir haben uns mit am samstag alle 3 getroffen auf jeden fall, hat die lehren mit ihrem XP laptop datei auf den USB stick getan, bei freund in den Laptop mit vista die word datei war lehr also nix drin! Sie"was ist den los der ganz text ist weg" ich "ist sicher fehler haft rüber kopiert worden, kopiern sie es doch noch mal auf den USB stick" sie "das kann nicht sein das lieg sicher an vista" 

da dacht ich mir "halt doch die F**** kp plan haben und alles nach labbern "vista ist scheiss etc" auf jeden fall hat sie es dann noch mal auf den USB kopier und bei freund von mir wieder auf den lapto und man sehe da es ging ja-_- ^^ 


aber echt solche leute hasse ich keine Ahnung habe aber gross auf vista schieben.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Was ist einfacher Vista so Upzudaten das es das jetzige Win 7 ist und das zu verkünden ? die meisten bleiben bei der "Vista Omfg olololol Vista Holycrap" Sache.

Also ist es einfacher nen neues rauszubringen, die einen wissen bescheid mit Win 7 = Vista, die anderen, "endlich kack Vista weg und geiles 7" 

Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

ich muss sagen bis jetzt waren alle OS von M$ nur clone warum bringen die mal nicht ein eigenständiges OS raus nicht auf VIST basiert so wie WIN /


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen bis jetzt waren alle OS von M$ nur clone warum bringen die mal nicht ein eigenständiges OS raus nicht auf VIST basiert so wie WIN /



Das hört sich jetzt so an als wäre Vista schon seit 20 Jahren auf dem Markt und seitdem wiederholt sich alles.^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juli 2009)

das nicht ^^ aber wenn man alle OS anschaut hat sich nix ver#ändert alles ist gleich geblieben damit meine es sind nur clone^^


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das hört sich jetzt so an als wäre Vista schon seit 20 Jahren auf dem Markt.



Vielleicht *Akte X Musik einspiel*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht *Akte X Musik einspiel*


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Und jetzt hören wir auf mit dem unnötigen Spam, danke

Soldat_Snakedoc wenn Nebola schreibt *Akte X Musik einspiel* kann sich eigentlich jeder etwas darunter vorstellen ;D
Dann musst dus nicht extra posten


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

Naja von XP auf Vista gabs schon nen Sprung. Für die Benutzerkontensteuerung musste MS denk ich auch einiges am Kernel verändern, oder?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Soldat_Snakedoc wenn Nebola schreibt *Akte X Musik einspiel* kann sich eigentlich jeder etwas darunter vorstellen ;D
> Dann musst dus nicht extra posten



ja vielleicht kennt einer die akte x musik nicht, man weiss ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ceek schrieb:


> Naja von XP auf Vista gabs schon nen Sprung. Für die Benutzerkontensteuerung musste MS denk ich auch einiges am Kernel verändern, oder?


Benutzerkontensteuerung ist schön und gut für anfanger im pc bereich aber wie jeder erfahrener pc user hab ich unter Windows 7 und vista es einfach aus gemacht.


----------



## claet (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> [..]aber wie jeder erfahrener pc user hab ich unter Windows 7 und vista es einfach aus gemacht.



mööp - würde mich auch als erfahrener pc user bezeichnen und habs an.

wieso sollte ich es ausmachen? wegen der 5 klicks am tag?

oder startest du ständig programme die adminrechte brauchen?
bei mir is das täglich miranda (einmal am tag) und wow (max 2-3 mal am tag).
das macht also durchschnittlich weniger als 5 klicks am tag .. where is the problem?


----------



## Rethelion (21. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> mööp - würde mich auch als erfahrener pc user bezeichnen und habs an.
> 
> wieso sollte ich es ausmachen? wegen der 5 klicks am tag?
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist eher wo kann ich diese Funktion brauchen, das es die Mehrklicks wert ist?
Wenn ich tägl. nur Programme öffne die ich eh selbst installiert habe dann brauch ich da keine Abfrage für.
Genauso wenig für Programme die ich runtergeladen habe, Treiber, Systemeinstellungen...


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juli 2009)

du kannst den programmen die es brauchen auch standardmässig adminrechte zuweisen. dann fragen sie nicht mehr nach.

und wenn du dass nächste mal im netz surfst und eine web-applikation versucht was zu installieren, dann erfährst du davon nicht mal was. 

da liefert MS schon standardmässig was sinnvolles und es gibt DAUs die das ausschalten.


----------



## claet (21. Juli 2009)

symphatisant hats schon erklärt, wenn mal irgendwas auf meinem pc passieren sollte was ich nicht angestoßen habe weiß ich bescheid, hier läuft was schief..

allerdings hast du mit dem ersten nicht recht, wenn du einer programm über den reiter "kompatibilität" immer adminrechte gibst kommt trotzdem die abfrage in der du klicken musst. aber wenn man es nicht tut kommt halt die abfrage nich, das programm wird ohne adminrechte gestartet und funktioniert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juli 2009)

oke. muss ich nochmal ausprobieren ... den ersten teil.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit kurzem ein "Problem" mit W7, wenn man es so nennen möchte.
> Und zwar dauert es ca. 10-20s um vom Desktop zum vorher minimierten WoW (Vollbild) zu kommen. Sobald ich geklickt habe sehe ich in der Zeit bis das Spiel erscheint einen schwarzen Balken oben links. Woran kann das liegen? Einer ne Idee? Ist ziemlich nervig...bei XP ging es instant.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass es mit dem Grafiktreiber zu tun hat. Installiert ist der neueste für W7 64.



So ich muss mich mal selber zitieren.
Habe für das Problem eine Lösung gefunden. Und zwar hab ich einfach den Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert, sodass der von W7 sich wieder installierte. Nun ist das Problem behoben und Leistungseinbußungen hab ich auch keine.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

*Am 22. Oktober 2009 kommt Windows 7 nach Europa - ohne Internet Explorer (IE). Das Problem: Wie installiert man nachträglich einen Browser, ohne die Installationsdateien mit dem IE herunterladen zu können? CHIP Online zeigt, wie Sie trotzdem ganz leicht an einen Browser kommen

Quelle: http://www.chip.de/artikel/Windows-7-E-Bro...n_37340799.html
*


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2009)

_Und neu ist daran jetzt..?_


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Mal ne theoretische Frage: Wird sich die Windows 7 Aktivierung eigentlich potentiell wieder umgehen lassen, so wie bei XP?
Ich werds mir zwar 3 mal kaufen, aber es würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und neu ist daran jetzt..?_



Ja ich dachte ich poste es mal O.o falls es auch leute unter buffed gibt die nicht jeden tag die news von chip lesen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Am 22. Oktober 2009 kommt Windows 7 nach Europa - ohne Internet Explorer (IE). Das Problem: Wie installiert man nachträglich einen Browser, ohne die Installationsdateien mit dem IE herunterladen zu können?



Windows *Explorer* öffnen
In die Adresszeile eingeben: ftp://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/rel...t-3.0/win32/de/ 
"Firefox Setup 3.0.12.exe" markieren und mit gedrückter linker Maustaste in ein lokales Verzeichnis ziehen
Download startet und danach kann installiert werden


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Mal ne theoretische Frage: Wird sich die Windows 7 Aktivierung eigentlich potentiell wieder umgehen lassen, so wie bei XP?
> Ich werds mir zwar 3 mal kaufen, aber es würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren.



so wie bei xp vermutlich nicht, eher tendentiell so wie bei vista oder auf nem ganz neuen weg.
aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es früher oder später einen weg geben wird.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Juli 2009)

*Veröffentlichungsfahrplan für Windows 7*

*ungefähr  zwei Tage nach der Fertigstellung ("release to manifacturing", RTM)* --> OEM-PC-Hersteller 

*6. August* --> MSDN- und Technet-Abonnenten sowie für Hard- und Software-Hersteller mit connect-Zugang

*7. August* --> Kunden mit Volumenlizenz und zusätzlicher Software Assurance

*16. August* --> Microsoft Partner Network Portal (MPN)

*23. August* --> "Microsoft Action Pack"

*1. September* --> Kunden mit Volumenlizenz ohne Software Assurance

Es wird erst einmal nur die englischsprachige Version bereitstehen, die anderen Sprachen folgen am 1. Oktober

*22. Oktober* --> freier Verkauf in den Läden

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Microsoft-n.../meldung/142355


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag, 23. Juli 2009

*Windows 7 ist fertig*

Früher als geplant hat Microsoft seine neuen Betriebssysteme Windows 7 und Windows Server 2008 R2 fertiggestellt. Mit dem Produktionsstart haben sie offiziell den Status RTM (Release to Manufacturing) erreicht. Nun beginne die schrittweise Auslieferung der finalen Version an die Industrie, verkündete der verantwortliche Manager Richard Reynolds. Zunächst werden die großen Computerhersteller die RTM-Version erhalten, um sie auf den neuen PCs zu installieren. Für Endkunden sollen die Systeme vom 22. Oktober an verfügbar sein.

...

Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/technik/computer/Window...icle431035.html


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

wow, beides tolle Neuigkeiten! Ich bin mal noch gespannt, ob meine Vorbestellung geklappt hat. Ich hab mir 2x Win7 HP vorbestellt, aber nur telefonisch. Hab also keine VVK-Box. Mal sehen, ich hoff, dass es klappt.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Willkommen im Club... wo hast du denn bestellt und hast du wenigstens ne Bestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

ich war bis zum 16. auf Geschäftsreise und wollte im I-Net bestellen, da waren dann aber alle ausverkauft. Also beim örtlichen Elektrogroßmarkt angerufen und nachgefragt. Der nette Herr meinte, dass alle VVK-Boxen weg seien und sie auch keine mehr bekommen würde, aber er versicherte mir, dass ich Win7 am 22. Oktober 2x für 50€ abholen dürfte. Leider hab ich Idiot vergessen, seinen Namen zu notieren.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

Hm, also hast du so im Grunde gar nix?!
Aber er hat deinen Namen notiert hoffe ich? *g*

Hab heute von Alternate den Zahlungseingang bestätigt bekommen! *jipii*

*edit*
btw. Bei Alternate konnte man pro User nur eins bestellen *grml*


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Hm, dann gehts dir ja ähnlich wie mir bei Otto...Bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

ja, meinen Namen+Nummer hat er notiert. Bin mal gespannt wie das endet.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

Erste größere Katastrophe mit Windows 7:
Ich hab versucht, einen 64Bit-Logitech-Quickcam-Treiber zu installieren.

Hat mir die Festplatte inklusive allem anderem zerschossen und zu einer langwierigen Neuinstallation geführt -.-


----------



## Bluescreen07 (24. Juli 2009)

*Microsoft veröffentlicht Prüfsummen der Windows-7-ISO-Images*

 Nach dem Release to Manufacturing (RTM) kommen bislang nur die großen PC-Hersteller an die finale Version von Windows 7, während der allgemeine Verkauf erst am 22. Oktober startet. Doch macht man sich bei Microsoft offenbar keine Illusionen darüber, dass der RTT (Release to Tauschbörse) deutlich schneller folgt. Und wohl damit niemand eine gefälschte oder Viren-verseuchte Version herunterlädt, deren Mängel womöglich dem bislang guten Ruf der neuen Windows-Version schaden, hat Microsoft nun die Namen und Prüfsummen der englischsprachigen ISO-Images von Windows 7 veröffentlicht. Sie lauten:

    * Windows 7 Retail Ultimate E englisch (x86)
          o Name: 7600.16385.090713-1255_x86fre_cliente_en-us_Retail_UltimateE-GRMCEULFRER_EN_DVD.iso
          o CRC: 0x953EFBCC
          o SHA-1: 0xBC10F09B86DCBAF35B31B0E6FBA7D006ACAAD28D

    * Windows 7 Retail Ultimate E englisch (x64)
          o Name: 7600.16385.090713-1255_x64fre_cliente_en-us_Retail_UltimateE-GRMCEULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso
          o CRC: 0x77BE890E
          o SHA-1: 0x029DCCEDD7691206010F84CE58343405A4DA92C9

    * Windows 7 Retail Ultimate englisch (x86)
          o Name: 7600.16385.090713-1255_x86fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULFRER_EN_DVD.iso
          o CRC: 0xC1C20F76
          o SHA-1: 0x5395DC4B38F7BDB1E005FF414DEEDFDB16DBF610

    * Windows 7 Retail Ultimate englisch (x64)
          o Name: 7600.16385.090713-1255_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso
          o CRC: 0x1F1257CA
          o SHA-1: 0x326327CC2FF9F05379F5058C41BE6BC5E004BAA7

....

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Microsoft-v.../meldung/142515


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juli 2009)

Ein dickes Danke an Bluescreen07, für die ganzen Meldungen und Infos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Erste größere Katastrophe mit Windows 7:
> Ich hab versucht, einen 64Bit-Logitech-Quickcam-Treiber zu installieren.
> 
> Hat mir die Festplatte inklusive allem anderem zerschossen und zu einer langwierigen Neuinstallation geführt -.-



Zieh deine Lehre draus und mach vor jedem neuen Treiber einen Wiederherstellungspunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hört sich nich gut an, wenns gleich das ganze System zerschiesst Oo


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Zieh deine Lehre draus und mach vor jedem neuen Treiber einen Wiederherstellungspunkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja...ich glaub Windows 7 hat den Bluescreen abgeschafft

Stattdessen schickts Fehlermeldungen

Ich hatte 20 "Fehlermeldungen" unterschiedlichen Inhalts nacheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hätte der Punkte nichts gebracht -> Ich konnte gar nicht mehr richtig booten.


----------



## RaDon27 (25. Juli 2009)

Grad auf CB gelesen, es wird wohl doch nen Brwoser mitgeliefert. Bzw mehrere die man bei der Installation auswählen kann. Wäre ganz cool, dann gibts evtl doch Upgradeversionen.

Edit: Link zur News --> klick


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Danke dir.

Finde ich gut wenn sowas kommt, denn es gibt ja auch die Leute die sonst nicht wissen wie sie an einen Browser kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. Juli 2009)

*Windows 7 für 50 Euro: Zweite Chance*

...

*Morgen, den 29. Juli 2009*, sollen vielen Tageszeitungen Euronics-Flyer mit einem Coupon für Windows beiliegen. Gegen Vorlage des Coupons erhält man dann bei dem im Prospekt angegebenen Elektronik-Händler Windows 7 für 49,99 Euro - so lange der Vorrat reicht und maximal drei Lizenzen pro Haushalt. 

...

Quelle: http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-7-fuer-50-...e_37425044.html


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

WTF ?????? o.O was ?? nohcmal pls sowas kann ich nicht glauben !

Edit: So durchgelesen ung GEILO, also habe ich mit Glück morgen nen Win 7 Coupon in der Zeitung, anonsten fahre ich nach Rewe und wühle mich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den am 22 okt. eintauschen oder ?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

WEHE das Ding kommt nicht zu mir nach Hause, dann setzts aber was!


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> WEHE das Ding kommt nicht zu mir nach Hause, dann setzts aber was!



Hm das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht, wenn nicht auf Fahrrad und nach Rewe alle Zeitungen durchgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Hab mein Win7 heute bekommen die Box ist aber Leer :'D


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Wo hast du das denn eig bestellt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Megacompany


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

wie, in der Box ist nix?

Ich hab keine bekommen, nur ne Bescheinigung, dass ich es mir am 22. Oktober abholen könnte.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Box is wohl nur zum Umtauschen in ein richtiges da


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

naja, ist ganz lustig. Gestern haben sie angerufen und gemeint, ich solle mir jetzt wohl doch noch so ne schicke Box abholen. Tja, dann fahr ich eben nachher nochmal hin...


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Nimm nen Familienmitglied mit und hol mir noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Alternate-->

Status:
Ihre Bestellung befindet sich gerade in Bearbeitung.

Seit dem 15.7 -.-


----------



## Kaldreth (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Alternate-->
> 
> Status:
> Ihre Bestellung befindet sich gerade in Bearbeitung.
> ...



Dito!

Genauso steht es bei mir auch!


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

Falathrim es sind leider schon alle ausverkauft.

Hab jetzt auch so ne tolle Box bekommen, die leer ist. (Bzw. der selbe Mist, der auf dem Cover steht, ist nochmal abgedruckt) Die Box hat auch keine Aufnahme für ne CD/DVD, daher kann man wohl damit rechnen, dass man am 22. Oktober noch ne schöne Box bekommt.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. Juli 2009)

*Windows-7-Aktivierung ausgehebelt*

Nur wenige Tage nach der Fertigstellung von Windows 7 kursieren in Tauschbörsen und einschlägigen Foren außer den ISO-Images selbst auch Software-Pakete, mit denen sich der Aktivierungszwang des neuen Microsoft-Betriebssystems umgehen lässt. Dazu nutzen die Hacker wie auch schon bei Vista Funktionen, die eigentlich für OEM-Hersteller gedacht sind.

.....

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Windows-7-A.../meldung/142792


----------



## claet (31. Juli 2009)

Need Win7 auf der Arbeit -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus ... :-(


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Need Win7 auf der Arbeit -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha die letzten beiden Symbole rechts kommen mir doch sehr verdächtig vor und konnte ich gerade in meiner Leiste auch wieder finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Und da werd ich jetzt auch weiter mit arbeiten, muss noch 3,5 mio verteilen


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

grrr. will immer mit der maus drüber fahren um zu sehen wie die prgramme, ordner usw. wirklich heissen ... ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> grrr. will immer mit der maus drüber fahren um zu sehen wie die prgramme, ordner usw. wirklich heissen ... ^^



die beiden rechts sind SAP wobei der erste der login screen ist, der immer bestehen bleibt, somit kannst du den schon mal schließen Claet!


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Woha man, aber morgen um 9 Uhr ist in Waldbröhl Win7 vorverkauf.

heute ist ein Arbeitskollege von meinem Vater dort vorbei gefahren und morgen ist das. -.-

Wieso habe ich immer so ein Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (1. August 2009)

Browserauswahl in Windows statt Windows ohne Browser Europa soll nun doch keine browserlose Version von Windows 7 bekommen. Microsoft wird Windows 7 in Europa in der gleichen Version ausliefern wie im Rest der Welt. Welcher Browser mit dem Betriebssystem installiert werden soll, entscheidet der Nutzer

Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0908/68749.html


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2009)

War ja schon bekannt, finde ich aber immernoch komisch. Vorallem, wenn Microsoft den IE nicht mehr vorinstallieren darf, wieso darf Apple eigentlich noch Safari vorinstallieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (1. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> finde ich aber immernoch komisch. Vorallem, wenn Microsoft den IE nicht mehr vorinstallieren darf, wieso darf Apple eigentlich noch Safari vorinstallieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute frage? O.o


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2009)

Auf zum EU-Gericht! Klage einreichen! *ins Klagemobil spring und mit fetziger 60er Jahre Superheldenmusik losbraus*


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, wenn Apple Ihre Macs raus bringt dürfen sie natürlich auch Ihren Browser drauf amchen.

Microsoft stellt soweit ich weiß ja keine Rechner oder ne eigene Computer Generation wie die Macs her.

Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden an der Frage ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2009)

Nein, so hab ichs gemeint. Aber stimmt, das wär möglich...


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2009)

So wirds wohl sein, denn stell dir mal vor du verkaufst deine eigene Notebook/Pc Serie mit deinem Betriebssystem und Browser.

und ein anderer Hersteller nur für Betriebssysteme, der ja für das System und nicht für den browser da ist, installiert seinen.

Viele die Win kaufen bleiben einfach bei dem IE. Bei Macs weiss ich es nicht aber da werden vielleicht viele beim Safari bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so kann jeder wählen was er will, denn ältere Menschen die ich sag das mal so, keinen plan haben, kaufen sich nen Rechner haben IE drauf und gut ist.

Gut ist für Microsoft aber net für Opera, FF und Safari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. August 2009)

*Weitere Preise für Windows 7*

_...

Offenbar will Microsoft mit Windows 7 das Windows Anytime Upgrade (WAU) auch online wiederbeleben, das man im Februar 2008 für Vista eingestellt hatte. Im Blog verspricht Microsoft jedenfalls, dass man in Deutschland und 12 weiteren Ländern den nötigen Produkt-Key nicht nur im Handel, sondern auch aus Windows 7 heraus online erwerben kann. Drei Upgrade-Pfade soll es geben: von Windows 7 Starter auf Home Premium (80 US-Dollar) sowie von Home Premium auf Professional (90 US-Dollar) oder Ultimate (140 US-Dollar).

Gleichzeitig kommen die Redmonder auf das Family Pack zurück. Das Paket mit drei Lizenzen für Windows 7 Home Premium soll 150 US-Dollar kosten und so mehr als 200 US-Dollar sparen. Rechnet man nach, wird schnell klar, dass es sich wohl um Update-Lizenzen handelt. Bei Vollversionen wäre die Ersparnis größer. Wo es das Paket außer in den USA geben wird, ist weiter unklar. Im Blog ist nur von "anderen ausgewählten Märkten" die Rede. Hierzulande sind womöglich die System-Builder-Lizenzen ohnehin preislich attraktiver._

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Weitere-Pre.../meldung/142929


----------



## X-Dragon (2. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Need Win7 auf der Arbeit -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ähm ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Monitor hast, aber so als kleinen Tip, zieh die Taskleiste am besten an den rechten oder linken Rand. Anders könnte ich gar nicht mehr arbeiten, hab auch standardmäßig über 20 Fenster offen.


----------



## Niranda (3. August 2009)

ich habe eine 4 Zeilen-taskleiste xD


----------



## advanced08 (5. August 2009)

So, ich hab es mir jetzt auch auf meiner zweiten Partition drauf gemacht und muss sagen ich bin begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "neue" Design gefällt mir und es ist viel Benutzerfreundlicher alle Programme und Treiber liefen bis jetzt ohne Probleme außer TuneUp wobei 

dies nach der Aktivierung des Kompalibitätsmodus auch ohne Problem ging.

Das einzigste was ich misse ist der WMP in der Taskleiste ist halt ungewohnt per mouseover. ^^


----------



## Niranda (6. August 2009)

den kannste auch groß machen xD


----------



## advanced08 (6. August 2009)

ja.. aber das ist so umständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. August 2009)

hi all hab nen problem mit win 7 habs mir gesaugt über die haupt seite und hab sie auf dvd gebrannt über windows und wollte nen neuen rechner win 7 rc verpassen jetzt  sag mir das system os error was nun weis einer rat oder hab ich was verkehrt gemacht


----------



## X-Dragon (10. August 2009)

Die genaue Fehlermeldung und wo diese auftritt könnte evtl. hilfreich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. August 2009)

*Windows 7 in Europa als Family Pack*

Windows 7 Home Premium im Dreierpack für 150 Dollar: Dass es so ein "Family Pack" in den USA geben wird, hatte Microsoft bereits vor einiger Zeit angekündigt. Jetzt hat der Konzern bekanntgegeben, solche Pakete auch in Eruopa anbieten zu wollen, und zwar für 150 Euro. Enthalten sind Upgrade-Versionen, vorhandene Vista- oder XP-Lizenzen werden also vorausgesetzt. Man wird Windows 7 dennoch frisch installieren können, im Fall von XP sogar müssen: Eine Upgrade-Installation klappt nur mit Vista mit mindestens Service Pack 1.

*Der Haken an dem Angebot: Microsoft will nur eine "limitierte" Anzahl der Pakete verkaufen, verrät die genaue Menge bislang jedoch nicht*. Ein ähnliches "limitiertes" Angebot, Windows 7 Home Premium für 50 Euro zu erwerben, entpuppte sich schnell als reiner Werbegag: Es war so schnell ausverkauft, dass viele Interessenten bereits Minuten nach Verkaufsstart leer ausgingen, was für viel Unmut sorgte.

.....

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Windows-7-i.../meldung/144188


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> ... Man wird Windows 7 dennoch frisch installieren können, im Fall von XP sogar müssen: Eine Upgrade-Installation klappt nur mit Vista mit mindestens Service Pack 1. ...



Also theoretisch müsste das dann gehen:

upgrade von XP auf Vista,
upgrade von Vista auf win7.

xD


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Und wenn man Win 95 hat ? 

Sind viele Upgrades 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube dafür gibbet keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. August 2009)

Aber warum upgraden? Ich finde wenigstens bei so einem Umstieg ist eine Neuinstallation angebracht.


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2009)

Jap, das "neue" System is sonst nur verdreckt und wird unnötig durch müll ausgebremst...

So als wenn Pappi und Mammi kommen und du einen Teppich über deinen Müll legst, der auf dem Boden verteilt ist xD


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> So als wenn Pappi und Mammi kommen und du einen Teppich über deinen Müll legst, der auf dem Boden verteilt ist xD



Genial, daran habe ich nie gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. September 2009)

*Preise für Windows 7 System Builder*

_...

Als Folge des so genannten OEM-Urteils dürfen die System-Builder-Lizenzen hierzulande auch einzeln verkauft werden. Der große Vorteil für die Kunden: Sie kosten deutlich weniger als die Voll- oder Upgrade-Lizenzen. Offizielle Preisangaben von Microsoft gibt es zwar nicht (und wird es wohl wie gewohnt auch nicht geben), doch nennen mittlerweile diverse Onlineshops, die Vorbestellungen entgegennehmen, konkrete Zahlen. Zusammen mit den anderen bislang gewordenen Informationen ergibt sich damit folgendes Bild:

*Vollversion*

Home Premium --> 200 € 
Professional --> 310 € 
Ultimate --> 320 € 


*Upgrade-Version*

Home Premium --> 120 €
Professional --> 285 €
Ultimate --> 300 €


*System Builder* 

Home Premium --> 90 €
Professional --> 120 €
Ultimate --> 160 €

Das einzige Angebot, dass die System-Builder-Preise noch unterbietet, wird das Family Pack sein: Microsoft will drei Upgrade-Lizenzen von Windows 7 Home Premium im Paket für 150 Euro anbieten. Allerdings ist das Angebot "limitiert", gut möglich also, dass es sich um einen Werbegag handelt, bei dem nur ein Teil der Interessenten zum Zuge kommt. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal: Ein Home-Premium-für-50-Euro-Angebot war vor einigen Wochen so schnell ausverkauft, dass viele Interessenten sehr verärgert reagierten.

Der offizielle Verkaufsstart für Windows 7 ist am 22. Oktober, die System-Builder-Lizenzen dürfte Microsoft bereits 10 Tage vorher ausliefern. Vermutlich werden sie dann ab dem 14. oder 15. Oktober an die Kunden ausgeliefert._

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Preise-fuer.../meldung/144805


----------



## Asoriel (4. September 2009)

Die Preise der Systembuilder-Versionen sind wieder klasse! Da kostet das OS nur ca. die Hälfte und man hat trotzdem wieder alles, was man braucht. (außer vielleicht die Hülle für den Schrank)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Oktober 2009)

*XP-Modus für Windows 7 ist fertig*

_In einem Blog-Eintrag hat Microsoft-Manager Brandon LeBlanc bekannt gegeben, dass der XP-Modus für Windows 7 fertig ist (RTM, Release to manufacturing). Anwender sollen ihn am 22. Oktober in Microsofts Download-Center herunterladen können. Derzeit bietet Microsoft noch den Release Candidate an.

..._

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/XP-Modus-fu.../meldung/146229


----------



## Wagga (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bleibe beim PC vorerst bei Windows XP und beim Notebook bei VISTA.
Werde erst den PC dann upgraden wenn die Preis humaner wurden.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

naja, 90€ für die SB finde ich durchaus angemessen für ein neues OS. Sehr weit wird der wahrscheinlich auch nichtmehr fallen, und wenn, dann erst weit nach dem Release.

Ansonsten habe ich bei uns in nem RedZack-Prospekt schon Werbung für die Retail-Version (HP) gesehen für 99€ (auch wenn ich daran noch nicht glaube).


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, 90€ für die SB finde ich durchaus angemessen für ein neues OS. Sehr weit wird der wahrscheinlich auch nichtmehr fallen, und wenn, dann erst weit nach dem Release.



Find die 90€ auch in Ordnung, schlieslich bekommt man dafür auch viel geboten.
Für Spiele zahlt man 60€, für WoW 12€ im Monat und für die Basis sind einem 90€ zu teuer?^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

naja, die Basis besteht nur softwaretechnisch aus "lediglich" 90€ für Win7. Für den Rest, welcher zwingend vorausgesetzt ist (Hardware und so) kommt nochmal einiges mehr zusammen, aber das ist ja bei Wagga eh vorhanden.


----------



## Wagga (2. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sie nur 90 kostet hol ich sie mir, aber ich las immer nur 120-140 Euro.
Werde sie aber dann nur für den Desktop holen.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Ol@f (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/b...studentenpreis/

Werd mir die SB für 30 Euro holen oder ich warte 2 Jahre und dann krieg ich se auch umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. Oktober 2009)

*Microsoft zeigt Details zum Auswahlfenster für Web-Browser*

Der US-Softwarekonzern Microsoft begrüßt die gestern bekannt gegebene Entscheidung der EU-Kommission, seine Vorschläge zur Bereitstellung alternativer Web-Browser in Windows weiterzuverfolgen. Außerdem hat das Unternehmen nähere Erläuterungen und Entwürfe zu seinen Vorschlägen herausgegeben. Sie seien auf Basis der Diskussionsbeiträge und Einwände entstanden, die auf die im Juli von Microsoft eingereichten Vorschläge von Konkurrenten auf dem Web-Browsermarkt, PC-Herstellern und Verbänden abgegeben wurden.

.....

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Mic...ser-817729.html


----------



## sympathisant (8. Oktober 2009)

noch ne frage zum upgrade:

kann man n upgrade von ner 32-bit version auf ne 64-bit version machen?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kann man n upgrade von ner 32-bit version auf ne 64-bit version machen?


Nein


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Oktober 2009)

*Microsoft erleichtert Windows-7-Installation vom USB-Stick*

Damit Windows-7-Besitzer beim Einrichten des Betriebssystems ohne Installationsdisk arbeiten können, hat Microsoft das "Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool" (WUDT) zum kostenlosen Download bereitgestellt. Mit diesem Hilfsprogramm lässt sich ein USB-Stick bootfähig formatieren (wobei alle Daten darauf gelöscht werden) und eine Installationsdatei von Windows 7 aufspielen. Voraussetzung sind ein Speichermedium mit mindestens 4 Gigabyte Kapazität und eine Windows-7-Version als ISO-Image, ......

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Mic...ick-838546.html


----------



## Skillorius (25. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt nutz ich noch Vista .. hab mir mal alles hier so durchgelesen .
Bin ja mal gespannt wie es so sein wird, werde es mir in den nächsten Tagen sicher auch zulegen.

mfg Skillorius


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Oktober 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich bleibe beim PC vorerst bei Windows XP und beim Notebook bei VISTA.
> Werde erst den PC dann upgraden wenn die Preis humaner wurden.
> 
> MFG, Wagga


Die Sollen 2010 Teurer werden weil ja 2010 auch die RC's auslaufen.


----------



## Niranda (26. Oktober 2009)

80&#8364; für ein OS ist eig ein Schnäppchen.
Vergleicht man die Programmierung eines Spieles (Crysis) mit der eines OS (win7), würde das Game gerade mal, wenn überhaupt 5% von der OS-Entwicklung beanspruchen.

Und für ein Spiel zahlst du ~50-60&#8364;.. und hast damit (solospiele) ne Woche Spaß... das OS haste für immer (auf dem PC) und hast imemr spaß^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> das OS haste für immer (auf dem PC) und hast imemr spaß^^



Mal mehr, mal weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 80€ für ein OS ist eig ein Schnäppchen.
> ...
> Und für ein Spiel zahlst du ~50-60€.. und hast damit (solospiele) ne Woche Spaß... das OS haste für immer (auf dem PC) und hast imemr spaß^^


Ein Betriebssystem soll keine Spass machen sondern funktionieren, das soll mir die Benutzung des Computers ermöglichen und sonst nix!

Der Preis ist eigentlich egal weil für 90% der User das Betriebssystem schon eim Rechnerkauf dabei ist.

Ein Schnäppchen wäre 0,-- € - z.B für Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) das am Donnerstag erscheint.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen wäre 0,-- € - z.B für Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) das am Donnerstag erscheint.



Dann kannst dir ja Ubuntu installieren, auch wenn kein Spiel und sonst auch keine Windowssoftware drauf läuft^^

Bin aber der selben Meinung wie Niranda. Entweder sind die Spiele so verdammt teuer oder das Betriebssystem so verdammt günstig, weil vergleichbar von dem Programmieraufwand sind die beiden nicht.


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja - die Entwicklungskosten muessen ja anhand der Verkaeufe wieder reinkommen und diese sind nun mal auch arg von der Groesse der Zielgruppe abhaengig. Selbst wenn wir bei Niras Beispiel bleiben und annehmen, dass die Entwicklungskosten eines Betriebssystems 20x hoeher sind als die eines Spiels: Die Zielgruppe ist sehr wahrscheinlich DEUTLICH groesser als das 20-fache des speziellen Spiels.


----------



## PC-Flo (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Win7

Habt ihr mit Win7 irgendwelche Probleme?
(Das sehe ich auch als Problem: Hatte auf meinem alten Rechner WinXP... auf meinem neuen, der ca. 4x so schnell laufen müsste Vista! Der Rechner leistet zwar mehr, schnell laufen tut er aber nicht... denke das Liegt am Betriebssystem)
Läuft Win7 gut und wie spielt sich WoW mit Win7? ;-)

Verläuft die Installation problemlos und ohne Wartezeiten, oder muss man sich auf lange Downloads einstellen, da eine Masse an Leuten Win7 bekommt. (Bzw. muss man überhaupt schon Updates laden oder ist die aktuelle CD auch auf dem aktuellen Patch?)

Danke euch


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Lies dir mal den Sticky hier durch, da gehts um das Thema wie Windows 7 läuft: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129397

Updates wird es schon zum runterladen geben, aber die zu laden wird nicht lange dauern; ist nicht wie in gewissen Onlinespielen wo man stundenlang für wenige MB lädt weil alles überlastet ist, MS sorgt da schon für genügend Resourcen^^


----------



## Vampiry (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch von Vista 64 auf Win 7 64 umgestiegen, bzw. habe es komplett neu auf einer leeren Partition installiert. So kann ich notfalls immer nochmal auf Vista wechseln.

Was mich nervt ist das Win 7 kein eigenes Mailprogramm mehr hat. 
Man kann Win Live Mail herunterladen, das macht zwar auch einen netten Eindruck aber die angelegten Kontakte werden über Windows-Easy-Transfer nicht mit übernommen.
Es gibt zwar über Umwege die Möglichkeit Kontakte zu importierem aber dabei gehen Kategorien und (Paß-) Bilder verloren. Das hätte man besser machen müssen!

Ich glaub ich nutz ein Freies Mailprogramm ....


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Oktober 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich nutz ein Freies Mailprogramm ....


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> --> http://www.gimp.org/
> --> http://www.getpaint.net/



Mailprogramm != Malprogramm^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Mail, nicht Malprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thunderbird finde ich gut, benutze ich auch selbst.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Oktober 2009)

ups verlesen


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Oktober 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Win7
> 
> Habt ihr mit Win7 irgendwelche Probleme?
> (Das sehe ich auch als Problem: Hatte auf meinem alten Rechner WinXP... auf meinem neuen, der ca. 4x so schnell laufen müsste Vista! Der Rechner leistet zwar mehr, schnell laufen tut er aber nicht... denke das Liegt am Betriebssystem)
> ...


Für Leute wie dich würde ich mal empfehlen den *Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor* zu installieren. Nach Start des Programms wird die Hardware auf Kompatibilität zu Win 7 geprüft.

Download direkt von MS:
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor

Das Programm ist zwar in englisch, aber das sollte eigentlich jeder verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (27. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen das viele auf eine 64 bit Betriebssystem gewechselt haben. 
Das mehr Nachteile bringt, Spiele laufen alle 32 bit.

Das wird sich in der Zukunft auch nicht ändern.
Spielkonsolen laufen alle auf 32 bit und die sich nicht die mühe machen, Spiele für PC umzuschreiben.

Also ist die 64bit Version für Gamer volkommen unintresant.
Selbst bei 4 RAM langt die 32 bit vollkommen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefahlen das viele auf eine 64 bit Betriebssystem gewechselt haben.
> Das mehr Nachteile bringt, Spiele laufen alle 32 bit.
> 
> Das wird sich in der Zukunft auch nicht ändern.
> ...



Falsch Falsch Falsch, jedes neuer Spiel und auch älter laufen unter 64bit die 32bit wird bald aussterben, 64bit ist die Zukunft.


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Du bist die Zukunft.... du bist... Terrorist ;P


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das viele auf eine 64 bit Betriebssystem gewechselt haben.
> Das mehr Nachteile bringt, Spiele laufen alle 32 bit.
> 
> Das wird sich in der Zukunft auch nicht ändern.
> ...



Von den Nachteilen habe ich bisher noch nichts bemerkt. Und zu deiner Information: Es gibt bereits Spiele in 64bit. Z.B. von Crysis gibt es eine 64bit-Version.

Und wenn ich ein 32bit OS mit 4 GB Ram nehme, dann verliere ich knapp 1 GB. Bei meinen Vista blieben mir ziemlich genau drei. Ca. 800 MB werden eh ignoriert und der Rest ging an Adressierung der Graka, Controller, Bios usw. stiften.

Mit 64bit habe ich aber volle 4 GB und der ganze andere Käse kann weiter oben adressiert werden. Und Spiele, die damit nicht laufen wirst fast keine mehr finden. Die laufen eh alle im Windows on Windows Subsystem und ein spürbarer Geschwindigkeitsverlust dadurch ist absolute Fehlanzeige. Was soll ich mir dann 32bit holen?


----------



## Ascalonier (27. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Von den Nachteilen habe ich bisher noch nichts bemerkt. Und zu deiner Information: Es gibt bereits Spiele in 64bit. Z.B. von Crysis gibt es eine 64bit-Version.
> 
> Und wenn ich ein 32bit OS mit 4 GB Ram nehme, dann verliere ich knapp 1 GB. Bei meinen Vista blieben mir ziemlich genau drei. Ca. 800 MB werden eh ignoriert und der Rest ging an Adressierung der Graka, Controller, Bios usw. stiften.
> 
> Mit 64bit habe ich aber volle 4 GB und der ganze andere Käse kann weiter oben adressiert werden. Und Spiele, die damit nicht laufen wirst fast keine mehr finden. Die laufen eh alle im Windows on Windows Subsystem und ein spürbarer Geschwindigkeitsverlust dadurch ist absolute Fehlanzeige. Was soll ich mir dann 32bit holen?



Wilst du nur Crysis spielen, ich habe nicht gesagt das sich das nicht ändern wird aber was soll das mit der 800 MB korinthenkakerei.
Ich will spielen und keine error Meldungen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mit meinem 64Bit System noch keinen einzigen Error oder Absturz. Und ich spiele im Grunde nur 32 Bit Spiele. Crysis hab ich nie gezockt.
So what.
Hör auf mit deinem Bullshit.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Wilst du nur Crysis spielen, ich habe nicht gesagt das sich das nicht ändern wird aber was soll das mit der 800 MB korinthenkakerei.
> Ich will spielen und keine error Meldungen.



Bei welchen Spielen gibt es denn unter 64Bit Fehlermeldungen?
Und wenn du keine 800MB brauchst ist das deine Sache, aber warum sollte man die denn wegwerfen? Ich bin froh um jeden MB und solange ich für die zahle will ich die auch nutzen.

-seit September08 mit 64Bit unterwegs und auf keine Hürden gestoßen-


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich ebenfalls nicht über 64Bit beklagen, kann ich wenigestens meinen RAM voll nutzen. Spiele und Programme laufen auch ALLE bei mir, und das ohne irgendwann in meiner 64Bit-Laufbahn ein Fehlermeldung bekommen zu haben. Wenn du Fehlermeldungen bekommst, liegt der Fehler ganz klar bei dir, und nicht beim OS.


----------



## Ascalonier (27. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meinem 64Bit System noch keinen einzigen Error oder Absturz. Und ich spiele im Grunde nur 32 Bit Spiele. Crysis hab ich nie gezockt.
> So what.
> Hör auf mit deinem Bullshit.




Vieleicht rede ich Thai weil ihr mich nicht versteht,du sagst es selbst spielst nur 32 bit Spiele. 
Sicher der Tag wird kommen wo die Spiele mehr RAM brauchen .
Aber deswegen mein Spielerlebnis einzuschränken 32bit-64bit ist ein riesen Unterschied konflikte sind vorprogammiert .
Also erzähl hier nix.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Kannst dus nicht oder willst dus nicht verstehen?
Die einzigen Konflikte die möglich wären sind wenn 32 Bit Anwendungen auf 64Bit System laufen. Diese Konflikte aber gibt es nicht. Warum sollte es mit 64 Bit Anwendungen auf 64 Bit System Probleme geben, wenn das System selbst zu 100% funktionstüchtig ist?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das viele auf eine 64 bit Betriebssystem gewechselt haben.
> Das mehr Nachteile bringt, Spiele laufen alle 32 bit.
> 
> Das wird sich in der Zukunft auch nicht ändern.
> ...


Ich weis ja nicht wieviel Ahnung du von PC´s hast. Mich lässt es erahnen das es nicht gerade viel ist. Deswegen sollte man sich mit solchen Äußerungen nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. 
Von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen, laufen alle 32bit Anwendungen, ob nun Spiele oder anderes, auf einem 64bit Betriebssystem. Für hartnäckige Fälle gibt es den Kompatibilitätsmodus, das die geringe Anzahl der Programme die nicht laufen noch weiter reduziert.
Die Zukunft sieht so aus, das Spiele von mehr als 4GB Speicher durchaus profitieren werden, vielleicht noch nicht nächstes Jahr, aber es kommt mit Sicherheit. Spätestens dann werden nicht nur nahezu alle PC´s sondern auch neue Konsolen mit einem 64bit System ausgestattet sein.


----------



## Niranda (27. Oktober 2009)

Aber mein Klöschen...
Wenn ich 1Liter Milch (32bit) in einen 2Liter Milchkarton (64bit) gieße, das passt doch nicht!!11 :<

-------------------

Was mich zZ ziemlich an WIn7 anstinkt:
Die Bibliotheken sind nicht Netzwerkfähig... also ich kann keine Ordner übers Netzwerk einbinden =((


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Du musst schon weiter zitieren... "Diese Konflikte aber gibt es nicht."


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Der Kanditat hat 100 Punkte.


Dann lies weiter was ich geschrieben hab. Diese Konflikte sind wenn überhaupt nur denkbar, aber sie EXISTIEREN NICHT. Alles klar?


----------



## Ascalonier (27. Oktober 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Zukunft sieht so aus, das Spiele von mehr als 4GB Speicher durchaus profitieren werden, vielleicht noch nicht nächstes Jahr, aber es kommt mit Sicherheit. Spätestens dann werden nicht nur nahezu alle PC´s sondern auch neue Konsolen mit einem 64bit System ausgestattet sein.




Du wiederholst das was ich schon gesagt habe


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Der Kanditat hat 100 Punkte.


Du bekommst null


Ascalonier schrieb:


> Vieleicht rede ich Thai weil ihr mich nicht versteht,du sagst es selbst spielst nur 32 bit Spiele.
> Sicher der Tag wird kommen wo die Spiele mehr RAM brauchen .
> Aber deswegen mein Spielerlebnis einzuschränken 32bit-64bit ist ein riesen Unterschied konflikte sind vorprogammiert .
> Also erzähl hier nix.


Das ist ja nun völliger Quatsch. Du kannst dich auf eine Linie stellen mit dem, den ich über dir zitiert habe. Bei mir laufen sogar alte Spiele wie z.B. Starcraft auf einem 64bit System und das ist von 1998! Soviel mal dazu!


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2009)

Genauso koennte man streiten, dass es ja doof waere auf einer 64-Bit-CPU ein 32-Bit-OS laufen zu lassen und es da ja NUR Konflikte geben koennte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Ob es möglich ist, die Bibliothek eines anderen Win7 PCs als Netzlaufwerk zu binden und dieses Netzlaufwerk dann in die eigene Bibliothek einzubinden? ^^ Hab grad kein Win7 zur Hand =(

Wäre aber schon toll.
Es geht mir hauptsächlichst um die Musik-Bibi und von mir eingerichteten Download-Bibi... dann muss ich nicht immer von PC zu PC spurten nur um zu guggn, was nun drauf ist, sondern hab alles in einem und gleich sortiert. =)

Nira ^.^


----------



## Maladin (28. Oktober 2009)

Giev Sachlichkeit 

Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette und bleibt höflich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Bisschen später... ^^ pööser Maladin, postet offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand nähree Infos zum ersten Multitouchspiel R.U.S.E. ?
Bzw hat es getestet? Bei Win7 wirds ja endlich voll und ganz unterstützt und ich würds mir vllt kaufen.. aber naja.. wie das so bei der Geburt von neuen sachen ist... bin ich da mehr vorsichtig ^.-


*Edit:*
Ich hab endlich was Gefunden bzgl Netzwerk-Bibis:


> Netzwerkordner in der Bibliothek: Eine oft geäußerte Kritik an den Bibliotheken lautet, sie könnten keine Netzwerkordner aufnehmen. Das ist falsch. Allerdings setzt Windows 7 aus Leistungsgründen voraus, dass Bibliotheken indiziert sein müssen. *Wenn der Anwender veranlassen kann, dass die Dateien der Netzwerkfreigabe in den Index aufgenommen werden (also auf dem anderen Windows-PC), kann die Freigabe nach Rechtsklick und 'Eigenschaften, Ordner hinzufügen' wie ein lokaler Ordner in eine Bibliothek eingetragen werden.* Die Partner im Netz sollten sich darüber klar sein, dass Suchaktionen in der Bibliothek (über das Suchfeld oben links im Explorer) den Searchindexer auf dem anderen PC benutzt.
> 
> _Quelle: http://www.pcwelt.de/specials/windows_7/ra...nter_windows_7/_


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das viele auf eine 64 bit Betriebssystem gewechselt haben.
> Das mehr Nachteile bringt, Spiele laufen alle 32 bit.
> 
> Das wird sich in der Zukunft auch nicht ändern.
> Spielkonsolen laufen alle auf 32 bit und die sich nicht die mühe machen, Spiele für PC umzuschreiben.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64

You fail


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Früher war es vll. vorteilhaft x86 aka 32 bit zu nehmen weil es große Treiber Probleme gab... gaaanz am Anfang

aber mittlerweile findet man zu 99% aller Hardware die passenden Treiber.. Klar laufen programme die stabiler unter 32 Bit laufen weil sie dafür Programmiert sind.. aber die braucht man zu 90% als normale User eh nicht


----------



## Ascalonier (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab heute bei eine Spielezeitschrift gelesen das es bei Dragon Age es zu abstürzen im Spiel kommt bei Vista 64.
Ne Bemerkung nur so am Rande.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Hab heute bei eine Spielezeitschrift gelesen das es bei Dragon Age es zu abstürzen im Spiel kommt bei Vista 64.
> Ne Bemerkung nur so am Rande.



Und das soll jetzt der Beweis sein, das 64Bit nur Probleme bereitet?
Auf der vorletzten Seite sprichst du ja von Nachteilen und hast ziemlich gegen 64Bit gewettert, also was gibts da noch so für Probleme?
Außer welche die du heute gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT @Carcharoth: Jetzt weiss ich endlich für was die 64 beim Nintendo steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Hab heute bei eine Spielezeitschrift gelesen das es bei Dragon Age es zu abstürzen im Spiel kommt bei Vista 64.
> Ne Bemerkung nur so am Rande.



Glückwunsch


----------



## Ascalonier (28. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und das soll jetzt der Beweis sein, das 64Bit nur Probleme bereitet?
> Auf der vorletzten Seite sprichst du ja von Nachteilen und hast ziemlich gegen 64Bit gewettert, also was gibts da noch so für Probleme?
> Außer welche die du heute gelesen hast
> 
> ...



Da stand drin sobalt man versucht den Spielstand zu speichern stürtzt das Ding ab, viel spass noch mit 64, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eh und Nintendo Spiele kommen nicht auf PC.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Und? Darkstar One Läuft auch nicht IMMER auf 64 Bit Systemen das liegt aber an der fehlerhaften Programmierung des Spiels...


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Da stand drin sobalt man versucht den Spielstand zu speichern stürtzt das Ding ab, viel spass noch mit 64,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm also ich muss schon sagen, das ist ein gravierendes Problem das du da ansprichst.
Ein Spiel stürzt ab sobald man einen Speicherstand lädt, zwar wird das wahrscheinlich nicht einmal bei jedem Versuch auftreten und auch nicht auf jedem System, aber das ist schon ein enormer Nachteil.
Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst, wenn das dein einziges Argument gegen 64Bit ist frage ich mich wie du hier solche Sachen behaupten kannst.
Vll solltest du weiter das MAD-Magazine lesen,<Satzteil entfernt^^>
Und Nintendo Spiele kommen auch auf keinen PC; deswegen heisst es auch Konsolenspiele und nicht PC spiele.

EDIT: Mein letzter Beitrag zu der Sache, will schlieslich nicht des OT verwarnt werden^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Da stand drin sobalt man versucht den Spielstand zu speichern stürtzt das Ding ab, viel spass noch mit 64,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol...damit wollte er nur sagen, daß sogar schon der alte Nintendo eine 64bit Architektur hatte. Was glaubst du, hat der Cell-Prozessor der Playstation 3. Wenn du jetzt 32bit sagst, dann falle ich vor lachen vom Stuhl.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Hab heute bei eine Spielezeitschrift gelesen das es bei Dragon Age es zu abstürzen im Spiel kommt bei Vista 64.
> Ne Bemerkung nur so am Rande.






Ascalonier schrieb:


> Da stand drin sobalt man versucht den Spielstand zu speichern stürtzt das Ding ab, viel spass noch mit 64,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wer sagt das es nicht ein Bug von den Spieleprogrammierern ist? Wenn ein Spiel mal nicht richtig läuft, was es nebenbei bemerkt auch schon zu 32bit Zeiten gab, dann liegt es eher an den Programmierern des Spiels, aber nicht an Windows. Warum kommen denn ständig Patches raus? Oftmals schon zu Release eines Spiels ist das erste Update verfügbar. Das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an Windows!

Du versuchst nur verzweifelt irgendwas gegen 64bit zu finden. Nur leider funktioniert das nicht. Du beweist hier nur das du keine Ahnung davon hast. Man könnte hier eine fast unendliche Liste aufführen wo es unter 32bit zu den gleichen Problemen gekommen ist. Die Siedlerspiele 3+4 zum Beispiel. Probleme mit dem speichern von Spielständen gab es schon sehr häufig.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich auch, was das Laden eines Spielstandes mit dem Ram zu tun hat...
Also wenn ich meinen Spielstand mit dem Editor öffne, da zeilen entferne, das speicher und dann versuche zu laden - das spiel hängt sich auf... omg das kann dann nur an 64bit liegen!!!11  ^^

Ne mal im Ernst:
Bevor du irgendwelche weitere Argumente bringst, erklär uns allen doch mal bitte, wie das so funzt mit 32bit und 64bit...
Vllt haben wir das alle falsch verstanden und nur du bist der einzig erleuchtete - selbst unter den Entwicklern/Erfindern!
Bitte befrei uns unwissende, zumindest mich... meine Grakas haben allein schon knapp 4Gb Ram und mein Arbeitsspeicher setzt sich aus 16Gb zusammen.
Vllt sollte ich doch auf 32bit umsteigen... habe vorher nicht gewusst, dass das 20Gb Ram unterstützt O_O"


----------



## eMJay (29. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Lol...damit wollte er nur sagen, daß sogar schon der alte Nintendo eine 64bit Architektur hatte. Was glaubst du, hat der Cell-Prozessor der Playstation 3. Wenn du jetzt 32bit sagst, dann falle ich vor lachen vom Stuhl.


Hatt der nicht 128??? Ganz dumm frag....


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Hatt der nicht 128??? Ganz dumm frag....



Ich meine in einem Technik-Check mal gelesen zu haben, daß es ein 64bit-Kern ist. Aber nagel mich nicht darauf fest, kommt schon ein bisschen her. Wäre gut möglich, daß du auch recht hast.


----------



## aseari (29. Oktober 2009)

Wikipedia sagt, dass das 64-Bit sind...


----------



## Ogil (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja - sowohl der PPC-Core des Cell (PS3) als auch dieser Xenon in der XBox360 (is ja der gleiche abgewandelte Core) sind 64 Bit. Wie auch alle aktuellen CPUs.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Oktober 2009)

Asca du machst dich hier echt net beliebt xD Ich muss schon lachen wenn ich mir dein Zeug durchles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Tronnic meldet sich auch mal wieder zu Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und trifft den Nagel direkt auf den Kopf!

Ich verwende seit Release von Vista 64Bit und Verbindung mit 4GB Ram und hatte desshalb nur ein einziges Mal ein Problem, und zwar mit einem uralten WLAN-Stick von der Telekom der unter 64Bit nicht lief. Ansonsten läuft alles genau so wie es soll.


----------



## eMJay (29. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich meine in einem Technik-Check mal gelesen zu haben, daß es ein 64bit-Kern ist. Aber nagel mich nicht darauf fest, kommt schon ein bisschen her. Wäre gut möglich, daß du auch recht hast.






aseari schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt, dass das 64-Bit sind...


JO!
Hab inzwischen auch mal bei wiki nachgeschaut. Ist ein 64 Bit. Da ist aber was anderes mit 128 Bit das hatte ich noch im Kopf.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die SPE's haben anscheinend ein 128bit-Register. So ganz flasch lagst du da also auch nicht.


----------



## Ascalonier (29. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch, was das Laden eines Spielstandes mit dem Ram zu tun hat...
> Also wenn ich meinen Spielstand mit dem Editor öffne, da zeilen entferne, das speicher und dann versuche zu laden - das spiel hängt sich auf... omg das kann dann nur an 64bit liegen!!!11 ^^
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst:
> ...



An der Spielleistung des Betriebssystems hängt davon ab wie flüssig ein Spiel läuft. Da schneidet vista 64 schlechter ab als XP und Windows 7.
Eine große Rolle spielt die größe des TFT Monitors, je größer das Bild und höher die Auflösung um so langsamer der Spielfluss. Jetz weißt du warum noch viele Gamer mit XP spielen.
Hoffentlich ändert sich das mit Widows 7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (29. Oktober 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Asca du machst dich hier echt net beliebt xD Ich muss schon lachen wenn ich mir dein Zeug durchles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin dazu da euch zu Unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> An der Spielleistung des Betriebssystems hängt davon ab wie flüssig ein Spiel läuft. Da schneidet vista 64 schlechter ab als XP und Windows 7.
> Eine große Rolle spielt die größe des TFT Monitors, je größer das Bild und höher die Auflösung um so langsamer der Spielfluss. Jetz weißt du warum noch viele Gamer mit XP spielen.
> Hoffentlich ändert sich das mit Widows 7.
> 
> ...



Bitte poste mal Quellen oder Belege für deine Aussage anstatt immer irgendwas in den Raum zu stellen.

Wenigstens sind wir jetzt schonmal von 64Bit bei Vista gelandet, aber wo schneidet das schlechter ab als XP und W7?
Beziehst du dich da jetzt auf die 200MB-RAM die Vista mehr braucht, oder was? Ne kann eigentlich nicht sein, da du ja schon gesagt hast, dass du 1GB-RAM gerne verschenkst.^^
Und was hat der Monitor jetzt mit 64Bit zu tun und weshalb heisst dass, das Gamer noch XP nutzen sollten?
Die Größe des Monitors ist für die Leistung völlig uninteressant, nur die Auflösung entscheidet.

Und halte dich bitte an meinen erste Satz, bevor du wieder postest.



Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich bin dazu da euch zu Unterhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das glaub ich auch ;D


----------



## Xerivor (29. Oktober 2009)

Vista schneidet schlechter ab.. wenn es um Grafikleistung geht aka Bild pro Sekunde... das sieht man eindeutig in Tests von z.B. GameStar


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Vista schneidet schlechter ab.. wenn es um Grafikleistung geht aka Bild pro Sekunde... das sieht man eindeutig in Tests von z.B. GameStar



Also bei diesem Test kann ich keinen Nachteil bei Vista erkennen:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/softwar...nitt_einleitung

Klar bei dem einem oder anderem System kann es dazu kommen, das ein Programm mehr oder weniger gut läuft; und auch von Programm zu Programm kann sich das unterscheiden.
Aber insgesamt denke ich dass der schlechte Leistung von Vista mehr gefühlt als real ist.


----------



## Xerivor (29. Oktober 2009)

GameStar

keine Ahnung ob ich das Bild falsch verstehe ^^


----------



## Ascalonier (29. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bitte poste mal Quellen oder Belege für deine Aussage anstatt immer irgendwas in den Raum zu stellen.
> 
> Wenigstens sind wir jetzt schonmal von 64Bit bei Vista gelandet, aber wo schneidet das schlechter ab als XP und W7?
> Beziehst du dich da jetzt auf die 200MB-RAM die Vista mehr braucht, oder was? Ne kann eigentlich nicht sein, da du ja schon gesagt hast, dass du 1GB-RAM gerne verschenkst.^^
> ...




*Zitat von PC Games*: System Core2 QuadQ9650,P45,GeforceGTX285,Geforce 191.07WQHL,2x 2.048 GB DDR"-1066* Bemerkungen:*Wie fast alle Spiele läuft auch
* Dragon Age :Origins* unter Windows XP am schnellsten (ungefähr 9% schneller als unter Vista 64).Im direkten Vergleich  ist die Gesamtleistung unter Windows 7 etwa 3 % höher als  die unter Vista 64.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> GameStar
> 
> keine Ahnung ob ich das Bild falsch verstehe ^^



Welches Spiel wurde denn da getestet? Das Bild ist so klein, da kann ich leider nichts erkennen.
Aber ich würde mich eh eher an die Computerbase-Ergebnisse halten, von der Gamestar bin ich nicht so überzeugt.

Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal einen umfangreichen XP/Vista/Win7-Test, mal schaun ob ich den noch finde.


----------



## Xerivor (29. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Welches Spiel wurde denn da getestet? Das Bild ist so klein, da kann ich leider nichts erkennen.
> Aber ich würde mich eh eher an die Computerbase-Ergebnisse halten, von der Gamestar bin ich nicht so überzeugt.
> 
> Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal einen umfangreichen XP/Vista/Win7-Test, mal schaun ob ich den noch finde.



Gut das du es sagst welche Spiele getestet wurden steht wirklich nicht dabei...-.-


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> An der Spielleistung des Betriebssystems hängt davon ab wie flüssig ein Spiel läuft. Da schneidet vista 64 schlechter ab als XP und Windows 7.
> Eine große Rolle spielt die größe des TFT Monitors, je größer das Bild und höher die Auflösung um so langsamer der Spielfluss. Jetz weißt du warum noch viele Gamer mit XP spielen.
> Hoffentlich ändert sich das mit Widows 7.
> 
> ...


Wenn du natürlich mit einem vorsinnflutlichen PC spielst mag das schon sein. Aber beim heutigen Durchschnittsrechner sind die Unterschiede vielleicht messbar aber machen sich in der Praxis nicht bemerkbar. Ob nun 44fps mit XP/Win7 oder 42fps mit Vista. Wayne interessierts? Also wenn du keinen vernünftigen Argumente vorbringen kannst, dann kann ich über dich eigentlich nur lachen. Bleib mal du bei deinem XP und DX9. *Lach*


----------



## hödr (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gestern W7 auf meinem PC installiert und konnte am Anfang noch keine Probleme feststellen. 
Installation, Treiber, etc. hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Leider musste ich feststellen das W7 Probleme mit meiner G9 (Maus) hatte. Das Problem konnte ich nach 5 Minuten tüffteln auch lösen.

Nur mein Hauptproblem ist, das ich WoW nichtmehr wie früher in der fast besten Auflösungen spielen kann sondern nurnoch in der geringsten.
Die FPS ist bei mir um ca. 50 % eingebrochen, obowhl ich einen rel. guten Computer habe. 

Werde wohl heute abend nach neuen Treibern suchen und ggf. meinen Hauptspeicher um 4 GB erweitern.

Gruß


----------



## Niranda (30. Oktober 2009)

liegt wohl an der Grafikkarte/-Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achte auf die richtige Version beim download^^


----------



## eMJay (30. Oktober 2009)

hödr schrieb:


> ggf. meinen Hauptspeicher um 4 GB erweitern.
> 
> Gruß


Das wird dir nicht wirklich viel bringen.


Ich hab da auch so ein mini Problem:

Wenn ich mein IE8 offen hab und einen neuen Tab (Registerkarte) starte dauert es ewig bis der aufmacht.... am Mauszeiger kommt das Kreisel und dreht sich.... so bis 10 sec. War in der RC nicht der Fall.


----------



## Davincico (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute!

Hab ein paar Fragen zu Windows 7.

Ich würde mir das auch gerne kaufen. Nun habe ich, wie bei Microsoft vorgeschlagen, den Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor heruntergeladen und ausgeführt damit mir angezeigt wird, ob ich auch Upgraden kann. Sieht gut aus, nur, ich muss Kaspersky vorher deinstallieren, weiss jemand warum? Und könnt ihr mir auch sagen ob oder wie ich dann Kaspersky ohne dass ich etwas wieder zahlen muss installieren kann?

Und zum zweiten, ich hab Windows Vista und würde gerne online Windows 7 Upgraden, wo kann ich das, wieviel kostet das? Hat mir jemand den Link von Microsoft? Konnte irgendwie nichts finden, nur Hilfeschritte und Informationen.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## eMJay (30. Oktober 2009)

Einfach Installieren und Key eingeben.

Online geht da garnichts. Musst es ganz normal kaufen und Installieren (von CD) Je nach Version kannst du ein Upgrade mache. z.b von Vista Home Premium auf 7 Home Premium. Das geht nur 32bit auf 32bit Version. Von 32 auf 64 geht es nicht.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Davincico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab ein paar Fragen zu Windows 7.
> 
> ...


Als ich nachgesehen hab wegen nem Update sagt der mir n Preis von 200 Euro von Home Premium auf Home Premium und bei Alternate kostet Ultimate gerade mal 150€ also ich würde es irgendwo bestellen. 

Naja ich Teste jetzt erstmal Enterprise für 140 Tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn es gut ist kauf ich es mir gleich danach.


----------



## Davincico (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Als ich nachgesehen hab wegen nem Update sagt der mir n Preis von 200 Euro von Home Premium auf Home Premium und bei Alternate kostet Ultimate gerade mal 150€ also ich würde es irgendwo bestellen.
> 
> Naja ich Teste jetzt erstmal Enterprise für 140 Tage
> 
> ...




Das mit den 150€ ist doch das Pack beidem man das 3 mal installieren kann oder? Gibts nicht sowas dass man nur einmal kann, es aber billiger ist?


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Oktober 2009)

Davincico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab ein paar Fragen zu Windows 7.
> 
> ...


Virenprogramme greifen meist sehr tief in das System ein, genau so wie das Viren selbst ja auch versuchen. Deswegen muss bei einem Update auf das neue Win 7 auch ein Virenscanner deinstalliert werden, weil dort auch tief in das System eingegriffen wird. Ist ein Virenscanner aktiv versucht der das natürlich zu blocken um eine Infektion zu verhindern. Er weis ja nicht unbedingt das es sich dabei um ein neues Betriebssystem handelt und tut so zu sagen nur seine Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn du zu viel Geld hast kannst du Win 7 natürlich auch bei Microsoft kaufen und downloaden. Das Problem ist aber, das sie keine OEM-Versionen anbieten. Du musst also bei allen Versionen die teure Variante mit den telefonischen Support bezahlen, was den Kaufpreis dann ungefähr verdoppelt. 
Willst du das wirklich, dann folge diesem Link:
http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsof...ndows/Windows-7


----------



## eMJay (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja die SB Versionen kosten so ab 70Euro (Home Premium)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a458459.html


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Davincico schrieb:


> Das mit den 150€ ist doch das Pack beidem man das 3 mal installieren kann oder? Gibts nicht sowas dass man nur einmal kann, es aber billiger ist?


Hm soweit ich weiss war das die ULTIMATE System Builder Version.


----------



## Ascalonier (31. Oktober 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Virenprogramme greifen meist sehr tief in das System ein, genau so wie das Viren selbst ja auch versuchen. Deswegen muss bei einem Update auf das neue Win 7 auch ein Virenscanner deinstalliert werden, weil dort auch tief in das System eingegriffen wird. Ist ein Virenscanner aktiv versucht der das natürlich zu blocken um eine Infektion zu verhindern. Er weis ja nicht unbedingt das es sich dabei um ein neues Betriebssystem handelt und tut so zu sagen nur seine Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am bestens ist eine Neuinstalation das geht mit der Upgrade Version auch. Das ist besser als upzugraden sonst nimmt man die alten Systemfehler mit in das neu Betriebsystem.
Darauf bist du nicht gekommen oder?


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2009)

Weil das gar nicht die Frage war. Erst überlegen und dann posten.


----------



## Ascalonier (1. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil das gar nicht die Frage war. Erst überlegen und dann posten.




Das war nicht die Frage aber die bessere Altenative und ja man kann Kaspersky wieder instalieren . Einfach Code online aktivieren Restlaufzeit wird angezeigt.


----------



## Xerivor (1. November 2009)

Verdammt ich wollt mein Vista Upgraden wenn nächste Woche die DVD ankommt..


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> *Zitat von PC Games*: System Core2 QuadQ9650,P45,GeforceGTX285,Geforce 191.07WQHL,2x 2.048 GB DDR"-1066* Bemerkungen:*Wie fast alle Spiele läuft auch
> * Dragon Age :Origins* unter Windows XP am schnellsten (ungefähr 9% schneller als unter Vista 64).Im direkten Vergleich  ist die Gesamtleistung unter Windows 7 etwa 3 % höher als  die unter Vista 64.



Dir ist schon klar, daß Dragon Age DirectX10 verwendet. Somit müssen unter Vista auch mehr Berechnungen gemacht werden, wie unter XP. Was du da vergleichst sind Äpfel mit Birnen.
Unter XP können die Effekte nicht dargestellt werden, folglich auch kein Rechenaufwand.

Wenn man das mal berücksichtigt, dann stimmt es natürlich, daß unter XP viele Spiele schneller laufen. Aber das sind meist nur wenige Prozent. Und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso ich mir ein uraltes Betriebssystem wie XP, bei dem im ügrigen auch von Seiten Microsofts der Mainstreamsupport offiziell eingestellt wurde, auf dem Rechner hauen soll, wenn ich dadurch nicht alle Features meiner Hardware nutzen kann.
5% hin oder her, mit einen ordentlichen Rechner ist es sowieso schnell genug. Davon abgesehen gibt es viele neue Titel, die auch unter Vista minimal schneller laufen, wie unter XP. Aber da ist wie gesagt darauf geschissen.


----------



## eMJay (1. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß Dragon Age DirectX10 verwendet. Somit müssen unter Vista auch mehr Berechnungen gemacht werden, wie unter XP. Was du da vergleichst sind Äpfel mit Birnen.
> Unter XP können die Effekte nicht dargestellt werden, folglich auch kein Rechenaufwand.


Danke Klos, auf so was hab ich gewartet. Es gibt leute die wollen es nicht verstehe.

So ich hab es weiter oben schon mal gefragt:
Warum braucht mein IE8 solange wenn ich einen neuen Tab öffne?
So 10 sec. oder auch etwas mehr. Mit Kreis am Mauszeiger und so.
In der RC Version von Win7 sind die Fenster sofot aufgegangen.
Will schon wider fast zurück zu Firefox weil das mich total nervt.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. November 2009)

Den IE gibts eh nur damit man Firefox runterladen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (1. November 2009)

Davincico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab ein paar Fragen zu Windows 7.
> 
> Ich würde mir das auch gerne kaufen. Nun habe ich, wie bei Microsoft vorgeschlagen, den Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor heruntergeladen und ausgeführt damit mir angezeigt wird, ob ich auch Upgraden kann. Sieht gut aus, nur, ich muss Kaspersky vorher deinstallieren, weiss jemand warum? Und könnt ihr mir auch sagen ob oder wie ich dann Kaspersky ohne dass ich etwas wieder zahlen muss installieren kann?



Ich habe vor einigen Tagen ein Update auf Win 7 durchgeführt, lief problemlos, das einzige was ich erst nicht ganz sicher wusste war, was ich mit Kaspersky mache. 


1. Auf: [URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kaspersky.com%2Fde%2Fkis_download"]http://www.kaspersky.com/de/kis_download[/URL] das Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 herunterladen, es ist Win 7 kompatibel und läuft einfach mit einer gültigen Lizenz, ich hatte eine Lizenz vom 2009 Internet Security, ging problemlos mit diesem Code. Diese Datei speicherst du auf irgendeinem Speichermedium, um sie nach der Installation von Win 7 auf deinen PC zu laden und sie zu installieren, alternativ kannst du diese Datei auch nachher herunterladen, ich habe es aber so gemacht.
2. Du musst Kaspersky deinstallieren, sonst kannst du Win 7 gar nicht installieren.
3. Win 7 installieren, dann Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 ausführen, Code eingeben updaten un fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (1. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Den IE gibts eh nur damit man Firefox runterladen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hat einer einen Clown gefrühstückt.


----------



## Ascalonier (1. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß Dragon Age DirectX10 verwendet. Somit müssen unter Vista auch mehr Berechnungen gemacht werden, wie unter XP. Was du da vergleichst sind Äpfel mit Birnen.
> Unter XP können die Effekte nicht dargestellt werden, folglich auch kein Rechenaufwand.
> 
> Wenn man das mal berücksichtigt, dann stimmt es natürlich, daß unter XP viele Spiele schneller laufen. Aber das sind meist nur wenige Prozent. Und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso ich mir ein uraltes Betriebssystem wie XP, bei dem im ügrigen auch von Seiten Microsofts der Mainstreamsupport offiziell eingestellt wurde, auf dem Rechner hauen soll, wenn ich dadurch nicht alle Features meiner Hardware nutzen kann.
> 5% hin oder her, mit einen ordentlichen Rechner ist es sowieso schnell genug. Davon abgesehen gibt es viele neue Titel, die auch unter Vista minimal schneller laufen, wie unter XP. Aber da ist wie gesagt darauf geschissen.



5% oder 9% kann im High End Bereich alles bedeuten wen man wie ich mit DirectX10 und mit voller Auflösung und einen 24 Zoll Monitor spielt.
Aber habe nicht erwartet das Sie das verstehen.


----------



## Rethelion (1. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> 5% oder 9% kann im High End Bereich alles bedeuten wen man wie ich mit DirectX10 und mit voller Auflösung und einen 24 Zoll Monitor spielt.
> Aber habe nicht erwartet das Sie das verstehen.



Du spielst DirectX10-Spiele unter XP?


----------



## eMJay (1. November 2009)

24" Hat nichts zu sagen er wird sehr wahscheinlich auch nicht eine größere Auflösung haben als ein 21" Full HD Monitor

Wie schon gesagt Äpfel mit Birnen.... und sich umbeliebt machen... mach weiter so, ich fall immer halber vom Stuhl.....vor lachen... bei den Argumenten.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist- Jetzt sind wir hier schon bei "Sie" das hab ich glaube ich noch nie in dem Buffed Forum gelesen.


----------



## Ascalonier (1. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> 24" Hat nichts zu sagen er wird sehr wahscheinlich auch nicht eine größere Auflösung haben als ein 21" Full HD Monitor
> 
> Wie schon gesagt Äpfel mit Birnen.... und sich umbeliebt machen... mach weiter so, ich fall immer halber vom Stuhl.....vor lachen... bei den Argumenten.
> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist- Jetzt sind wir hier schon bei "Sie" das hab ich glaube ich noch nie in dem Buffed Forum gelesen.




mach weiter so oder was.............. soll ich jetz angst bekommen, wen meine Ausagen so falsch sind warum regt ihr euch so auf. Spiele auf 64 bit laden zwar länger stürzen manchmal ab da geht doch die Welt nicht unter.

Freunde werden wir nicht mehr aber gleich zu drohen.

Bleib cool Mann.


----------



## Shefanix (1. November 2009)

Schonwieder, ein sinnloses Argument in den Raum geworfen, ohne jeglichen Beweis dafür. Wieso zur Hölle sollte die auf 64Bit öfters abstürzen, oder längere Ladezeiten haben? Höchstens weniger, weil mehr RAM angesprochen werden kann, und so im Zweifelsfall nicht erst Platz gemacht werden muss.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

Ach Leute lasst in reden, wenn er mit seinem Falschen wissen durch die Welt geht ist das nicht unser Problem, wir wissen was richtig ist!


----------



## Rethelion (1. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> mach weiter so oder was.............. soll ich jetz angst bekommen, wen meine Ausagen so falsch sind warum regt ihr euch so auf. Spiele auf 64 bit laden zwar länger stürzen manchmal ab da geht doch die Welt nicht unter.
> 
> Freunde werden wir nicht mehr aber gleich zu drohen.
> 
> Bleib cool Mann.



Warum wir uns aufregen? Wenn jemand Unwahrheiten verbreitet kann es immer passieren, dass jemand der keine Ahnung hat das liest und es zum Schluss glaubt.
Und das wollen wir nicht.
Du behauptest etwas ohne auch nur den geringsten Beweis zu liefern; und nur weil ein einziges Spiel auf einem System mal einen Fehler hat, kann man das nicht verallgemeinern.
Außerdem springst du ständig von einem Argument ins nächste.
Erst war 64Bit schlecht weil nichts drauf läuft, dann ist Vista viel zu langsam und XP besser; und jetzt sind wir wieder bei 64Bit.

Und wo droht dir jemand? Keine einzige Zeile hier ist drohend oder beleidigend geschrieben. Wir sind eigentlich sachlich geblieben, auch wenn du uns das ziemlich schwer machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (1. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> mach weiter so oder was.............. soll ich jetz angst bekommen,


Damit ich mich weiter amüsieren kann.

und ich bin ganz Cool kann einen ganzen Kühlschrank am laufen halten. Ich finde es nur lusitg mehr nicht.


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Hi,
kennt sich jemand mit dem nachträglichen bestellen von Win7 bei Samsung aus?
Hab mir am Freitag ein R720 Notebook gekauft und kann das ab 1 Dezember auf Win7 upgraden. Nur ist dir Frage ob ich von meiner 32Bit Vista Version auf eine 64Bit Win7 Version umsteigen kann? 
Die 19€ Bearbeitungsgebühr+Versand muss ich eh bezahlen da würde ich aber lieber die 64Bit Version nehmen damit ich meine 4GB RAM auch wenigstens voll nutzen kann.

Kennt das schon jemand von anderen Herstellern?


----------



## Nawato (2. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt sich jemand mit dem nachträglichen bestellen von Win7 bei Samsung aus?
> Hab mir am Freitag ein R720 Notebook gekauft und kann das ab 1 Dezember auf Win7 upgraden. Nur ist dir Frage ob ich von meiner 32Bit Vista Version auf eine 64Bit Win7 Version umsteigen kann?
> Die 19€ Bearbeitungsgebühr+Versand muss ich eh bezahlen da würde ich aber lieber die 64Bit Version nehmen damit ich meine 4GB RAM auch wenigstens voll nutzen kann.
> ...


Also ich kenn sowas nicht, aber du kannst ja dort einfach mal bei der Hotline oder sontwas nachfragen ob das geht.


----------



## Niranda (2. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Niranda schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Weich meiner Frage nicht aus! >_<
Ich bezweifel aber, dass du in der Lage bist, dies zu tun.


----------



## Ascalonier (3. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Warum wir uns aufregen? Wenn jemand Unwahrheiten verbreitet kann es immer passieren, dass jemand der keine Ahnung hat das liest und es zum Schluss glaubt.
> Und das wollen wir nicht.
> Du behauptest etwas ohne auch nur den geringsten Beweis zu liefern; und nur weil ein einziges Spiel auf einem System mal einen Fehler hat, kann man das nicht verallgemeinern.
> Außerdem springst du ständig von einem Argument ins nächste.
> ...



Ihr habt auch keine Beweiße vom Gegenteil gebracht.
Und Sachlichkeit habe ich bei euch nicht gesehen nur dummes Geflame. Du hast schon Verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Nur vesuchst auf einen dumme Art alles zu verdrehen was ich gesagt habe.


Und andere für Idioten zu erklären nur weil sie nicht eure Meinung sind  das könnt ihr gut aber kein technischen Rat geben.


Also las lieber dein geflame, den hier ist das Technikforum und nicht das Flamforum für Kiddys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (3. November 2009)

Weil wir eigentlich alle Win 7 64 Bit selber haben (so wie ich es mitbekommen habe) und nichts von deinen Argumenten bestätigen können. 
Das sollte als Beweiß dienen.
Und mir kommt Win7 Schneller als XP vor, ganz von Vista abgesehn. 
Auch wenn ich z.b. 3D-Mark duchrlaufen lass hab ich mehr punkte als unter XP!


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Also las lieber dein geflame, den hier ist das Technikforum und nicht das Flamforum für Kiddys.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch keine Beweiße vom Gegenteil gebracht.
> Und Sachlichkeit habe ich bei euch nicht gesehen nur dummes Geflame. Du hast schon Verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Nur vesuchst auf einen dumme Art alles zu verdrehen was ich gesagt habe.



Also ich verlink dir jetzt nochmal den Bericht zu Vista und hab sogar extra noch einen 32-64bit Vergleich rausgesucht:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/softwar...nitt_einleitung
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2280808,00.asp

Aber warum sollen wir dir das beweisen?Normal muss derjenige, der etwas behauptet, erst einmal einen Beleg bringen; und das wärst in dem Fall du.
Genausowenig sehe ich hier irgendwo einen Flame; weder von mir noch von sonst wem.
Wenn du meinen Post von oben als Flame bezeichnest, dann hast du entweder noch nie einen Flame erlebt oder ich bin einfach zu hartgesotten.

Aber vielleicht liege ich auch falsch, also reporte ich mich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> An der Spielleistung des Betriebssystems hängt davon ab wie flüssig ein Spiel läuft. Da schneidet vista 64 schlechter ab als XP und Windows 7.
> Eine große Rolle spielt die größe des TFT Monitors, je größer das Bild und höher die Auflösung um so langsamer der Spielfluss. Jetz weißt du warum noch viele Gamer mit XP spielen.
> Hoffentlich ändert sich das mit Widows 7.
> 
> ...


Ausweichen tut er ja schon die ganze Zeit. Wenn er keine Argumente findet, schreibt er irgendein anderes Zeug was nicht hingehört oder ignoriert das ganze dann einfach. Schade das so ein Störenfried den ganzen Thread kaputt macht und unberechtigter weise Unruhe rein bringt damit alles in Geflame ausartet. Das freud ihn wahrscheinlich und dabei geht ihm noch einer ab. Kommt mir zumindest so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste ist einfach ihn selbst zu ignorieren. Nur so bekommt man hier wieder Ruhe rein oder der Beitrag wird bald geschlossen.


----------



## Maladin (3. November 2009)

Kommt mal bitte wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen. Der Klügere g... nee - der Klügere paddelt hier los, wenn ihr euch nicht benehmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Ascalonier (3. November 2009)

Da steht ja nur das der Catalysttreiber schneller läuft aber nicht die Spiele das ist doch so uno interesanto und manche Spiele waren schneller unter XP.


Ich wolte doch nur eigentliche sagen das die Spielehersteller auf 32 bit Anwender orientieren weil es einfach no so viele gibt. Es gibt ausnahmen wie Crysis.
Ich habe nie gesagt das 64 bit schlecht ist. Zum arbeiten oder für die Büroanwendungen die bessere Wahl ist,weil es einfach schneller ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Da steht ja nur das der Catalysttreiber schneller läuft aber nicht die Spiele das ist doch so uno interesanto und manche Spiele waren schneller unter XP.
> 
> 
> Ich wolte doch nur eigentliche sagen das die Spielehersteller auf 32 bit Anwender orientieren weil es einfach no so viele gibt. Es gibt ausnahmen wie Crysis.
> Ich habe nie gesagt das 64 bit schlecht ist. Zum arbeiten oder für die Büroanwendungen die bessere Wahl ist,weil es einfach schneller ist.


Zum spielen die besser Wahl ist! so hab den Text korrigiert.


----------



## Crav3n (4. November 2009)

Euch ist die Bedeutung von 32 BIT System und 64 BIT System schon geläufig ? Ich frag nur weil manche hier sinnfreies dazu posten. 

Wer sich damit mal auf Spiele genauer befassen will :
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/softwar...t_xp_sp3_vista/
Denn 32 Bit / 64 Bit ist von vielen Dingen abhängig. Vorallem von Spiel zu Spiel variiert es was besser ist. 

Back to Topic:

Naja im großen wollt ich nur mal danke für die sinnvollen Beiträge zu Win7 hier sagen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (4. November 2009)

Edit: fehlpost sorry


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Sooo, also wir setzen mittlerweile Windows 7 in unserem Betrieb seit Anfang Oktober ein und ich bin im Grossen und Ganzen immernoch schwer beeindruckt, wie stabil das System ist. Zu meinen Tätigkeiten gehören die Programmierung von Software im .NET-Framework kombiniert mit MSSQL, sowie die Nutzung der verschiedenen Office-Produkte und Emulationen mit Virtual PC. Mich hat das System schon am ersten Tag überzeugt. Vor allem wenn ichs mit Windows Vista vergleiche, das auch jetzt immernoch ständig Probleme bereitet, obwohls mittlerweile schon ne rechte Weile draussen ist und auch schon Einiges an Patching veröffentlicht wurde.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon das eine oder andere seltsame Problem miterlebt. Das wohl häufigste Problem entsteht bei mir beim Aspeichern von Office-Dokumenten (Office 2007). Ich bin mir nicht so recht sicher, ob das ein Office-Problem ist oder eher ein Windows 7 Problem. Vor Windows 7 konnte ich dieses Problem nie beobachten. Num zum Problem: Verhältnismässig häufig, wenn ich ein Dokument abspeichern möchte, das ich aber bereits schonmal gespeichert habe, versucht Office das Dokument als Kopie zu speichern und lässt dann eine Fehlermeldung aufploppen, die mir besagt, dass die Datei Schreibgeschützt ist und nicht überschrieben werden kann. Eigentlich logisch, denn ich selbst habe ja die Datei zum Beschreiben geöffnet und möchte daher auch drüber speichern. Das Einzige, das ich dann tun kann ist, entweder das Dokument als Kopie zu speichern (was natürlich unsinnig ist) oder aber, abzubrechen und nochmals auf speichern zu drücken, dann klappts normalerweise. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte, passiert jedoch echt ständig.
Dann habe ich noch eine gewisse Unverträglichkeit festgestellt von Windows 7 - Credentials kombiniert mit SharePoint festgestellt. Ich kann tun und lassen, was ich möchte, ich muss dennoch jedes Mal sowohl zum Login ins SharePoint, als auch zum Öffnen von Dokumenten (also bei jedem einzelnen Dokument) aus dem SharePoint heraus meine Benutzerangaben eingeben. Ob das an unserem SharePoint-Server oder an Windows 7 liegt weiss ich nicht. Vor Windows 7 hatten wir diese Probleme jedenfalls nicht.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass diese eher nervigen als schlimmen Problemchen in absehbarer Zeit behoben worden sind.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall grosser Fan von Windows 7 geworden. Das Einzige, das ich wirklich ungelungen finde, ist die neue Suchfunktion. Aber daran muss man sich halt erst mal gewöhnen.

Edit: Ahja das neue Startmenu find ich auch schlecht umgesetzt, da hat mir die frühere Version zu 2k Zeiten ehrlich gesagt am besten gefallen.


----------



## Foureyes (23. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Einzige, das ich wirklich ungelungen finde, ist die neue Suchfunktion.



Suchfunktion? Sowas gibt's? Die haben sie bei Windows 7 aber gut versteckt. Oder kann es sein, dass die nicht bei allen Versionen vorhanden ist? 




> Edit: Ahja das neue Startmenu find ich auch schlecht umgesetzt, da hat mir die frühere Version zu 2k Zeiten ehrlich gesagt am besten gefallen.



Jo, anfangs, wenn nur wenige Programme installiert sind, geht es. Aber bei vielen Programmen nicht so toll.

Hatte erst dieses Wochenende meinen Erstkontakt mit Windows 7. Kollegin wollte neues Notebook. Vista kam nicht in Frage, also gaben wir dem 7er eine Chance.

Grösstes Problem war der Internet-Zugang über WLAN. Wie kann man etwas so Einfaches bloss so kompliziert machen? Ich war wirklich nahe dran, das Notebook aus dem Fenster zu schmeissen!

Wenn mich recht erinnere, hat Windows XP automatisch nach dem Schlüssel gefragt. Also eingeben und schon ist man im Internet. Windows 7 fragt noch nicht einmal nach einem Schlüssel und die geniale Diagnose scheint auch nichts davon zu wissen. Was dieser Blödsinn mit Heimnetzwerk soll, ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft.

Jedenfalls kam ich ohne Recherche per Google nicht mehr weiter. WLAN muss man also neuerdings MANUELL einrichten?? Na gut, machen wir das mal. Inzwischen gibt es etwa 27 verschiedene WLAN-Übertragungsarten, die Windows 7 schön säuberlich auflistet. Könnte man das nicht so programmieren, dass die richtige Übertragungsart automatisch ausgewählt wird?

Irgendwann hat's dann jedenfalls geklappt. Für mich ist Windows 7 erstmal gestorben. Windows XP ist nach wie vor mein Favorit, auch wenn es ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist. Aber zum Glück gibt es noch Mac OS X Snow Leopard. Das ist so, wie ich mir ein Betriebssystem im Jahr 2009 vorstelle: einfach und trotzdem stabil und schnell. Microschrott wird sowas die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2009)

Heimnetzwerk ist einfach nur Top einfacher ein Heimnetzwerk ein zu richten geht nicht! und was du für Probleme mit WLAN einstellen hattest ist mir auch schleierhaft, bei meinem Laptop ging das Problem los, das Grösste Problem Sitz immer vor dem Pc/Laptop.

Bleib bei deinem XP, oder sollte ich Opa XP sagen? oder deinem Super MAC *rofl*

Windows 7 ist einfach Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2009)

sry Double Post...


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Foureyes schrieb:


> Suchfunktion? Sowas gibt's? Die haben sie bei Windows 7 aber gut versteckt. Oder kann es sein, dass die nicht bei allen Versionen vorhanden ist?



Die findest du in JEDEM Ordner neben der Adressleiste. :x


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Also irgendwas hast DU aber falsch gemacht Foureyes, wenn du solche Probleme mit dem WLAN hattest...
Nachdem ich (endlich) 64bit Treiber für meine dämliche Karte gefunden hatte ging das ganz einfach, nach dem Neustart meldete sich die Karte, Netzwerk gefunden, rechtsklick drauf, Schlüssel/Passwort eingegeben und fertig... mehr ist das nicht...

Wie du da jetzt so einen Heckmeck hingekriegt hast frage ich mich wirklich...


----------

